# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n kalustoinvestoinneista

## JE

> - Mitä hyötyä on IC2 "konseptista"? Vaunuillahan ei ajeta missään yli 160 km/h (vaikka ilmeisesti veturi ja vaunut kulkisivat). 
> - Miksi Pendolino - konsepti on suunniteltu niin, että matkustajakapasiteetti suosituimmissa vuoroissa on ALHAISEMPI kuin ennen ja alhaisempi kuin jos vuoro ajettaisiin IC2 - tai pikajunakalustolla. Onko tarkoitus karkottaa vähemmän maksukykyiset asiakkaat?


Uskoisin että IC2:n ja Pendolinon hullunkurisuus tavallaan liittyvät toisiinsa. IC2-junien nopeutta rajoittavat jossain määrin melko yksinkertaiset ongelmat. Ilmeisesti kaksikerrosvaunu veturin jälkeisenä ei ole paras mahdollinen ratkaisu tunnelissa suurilla nopeuksilla, ja Helsingin ja Turun välihän on tunneleiden luvattu maa. Lisäksi monien ratojen 200 km/h nopeus on Pendolinoja koskeva poikkeuslupa, ei koko kaluston suurin sallittu nopeus. Mutta, jos nyt kerran ilkeitä ollaan, olen kyllä epäillyt sitäkin, että IC2-konseptin annetaan hiukan kärsiä erään toisen konseptin maineen pitimiksi. Jos IC2-juna saavuttaisi samat nopeudet kuin Pendolino, jälkimmäisen hankkeen floppimaisuus leviäisi vähitellen suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen. Pahin virhe ei ollut suurinopeusjunan hankinta (vaikka tuhlauksesta voidaankin puhua), vaan sellaisen ratkaisun valinta, joka asettaa vaunumääräksi aina 6 tai 12, ja jälkimmäinen vaihtoehtokin on käytettävissä vain silloin tällöin (sitä ei tosin tilattaessa tiedetty). Kuka on valmis uskomaan että Pendolino ylipäätään edustaa toimintakykyistä kalustoa vielä vuonna 2020 tai 2030?  En minä ainakaan.

Yksi ongelma VR:llä on, että vaikka kalustoa tehdään mittatilaustyönä, melko uskollisesti seurataan kansainvälisiä trendejä. Kun kevyet moottorijunat katosivat pois muodista, lättähatut jätettiin korvaamatta tai korvattiin vähemmän soveltuvalla veturijunakalustolla. Kun muut tilasivat suurnopeusjunia, VR:nkin täytyi. Suomessa poikkeuksellisine raideleveyksineen ei tosiasiassa olisi varaa tällaiseen trendinseurantaan, vaan olisi tarkoin arvioitava alusta lähtien, mikä todella on tarpeen. Tämän suhteen VR on oppinut paljon virheistään. Hyvin toimivia dieselvetureita (Dv12...) saneerataan uudishankintojen sijaan, Pendolino-optiosta jätettiin osa käyttämättä, uusia makuuvaunuja tilattiin vain yhteen junapariin, ja päivävaunujen uusimisprojekti jätettiin kesken (ennen hallituksen sekaantumista asiaan). Akilleen kantapää on ehkä tarkoituksenmukaisen kaluston riittämättömyys (ja vikaostokset) 200 km ja lyhyemmille väleille henkilöliikenteessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta, jos nyt kerran ilkeitä ollaan, olen kyllä epäillyt sitäkin, että IC2-konseptin annetaan hiukan kärsiä erään toisen konseptin maineen pitimiksi.


Niin, Sr2:n rakenteelinen nopeus on 230 km/h ja Pendolinon 220 km/h. Ensimmäisissä Sr2:ssa nopeusmerkintä kyljessä olikin, mutta sitten tuli kiire panna se pois...

Pendolinon puolustukseksi sanon kuitenkin, että sen tarkoitus oli kohottaa VR:n (silloin se ei ollut Oy) profiilia modernina kuljetusyrityksenä, ja sen Pendolino myös teki. Täytyy muistaa, että tuolloin ajettiin vielä työläisjunia venäläisillä sähkövetureilla, joiden perässä oli puukorisia vaunuja sisustettuna romutettujen lättähattujen istuimin.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Pendolinon puolustukseksi sanon kuitenkin, että sen tarkoitus oli kohottaa VR:n (silloin se ei ollut Oy) profiilia modernina kuljetusyrityksenä, ja sen Pendolino myös teki. Täytyy muistaa, että tuolloin ajettiin vielä työläisjunia venäläisillä sähkövetureilla, joiden perässä oli puukorisia vaunuja sisustettuna romutettujen lättähattujen istuimin.


Sehän on selvää, että kaluston osalta VR oli perin takapajuisessa kunnossa pitkään, ehkä siksi koska sotien jälkeen heikko taloustilanne esti kunnolliset investoinnit pitkäksi aikaa. Mutta silti pidän Pendolino-ostosta jonkinlaisena hukkana. Sijaan olisi ehkä kannattanut kuitenkin hankkia jotain joustavammin käytettävää kalustoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta silti pidän Pendolino-ostosta jonkinlaisena hukkana. Sijaan olisi ehkä kannattanut kuitenkin hankkia jotain joustavammin käytettävää kalustoa.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Pendolino ja kallistuvakorisuus olivat puhtaasti kiemuraisen Rantaradan konsepti. Junahankintaan liittyi myös Rantaradan perusparannuspäätöksen ratkaisu, jolla luovuttiin ELSA-radasta. Kun ostetaan kallistuvia junia, voidaan rakentaa uusi kiemurteleva Rantarata vanhan paikalle ja rinnalle.

Muualla rataverkolla ei kallistuvakorista junaa itse asiassa tarvita. Eikä näköjään varsinkaan uusissa ratahankkeissa. Pendolinon yhteydessä sanottiin, että Suomeen ei tehdä erillisiä suurnopeusratoja, koska ne ovat niin kalliita. Vaan tehtiin kumminkin, ja ELSAakin taas harkitaan.

En tunne Euroopan suurnopeusratojen syntytaustoja, mutta rohkenen arvata, että siellä on jo vuosikymmenet sitten todettu, että suuren nopeuden käyttö edellyttää oman radan. Ei mutkittelun tai mäkien vuoksi, vaan ratakapasiteetin vuoksi. Junien nopeuserot syövät ratakapasiteetin oitis, näin on meilläkin.

Antero

----------


## moxu

Pendolino oli kaikenkaikkineen kummallinen investointi. Ruotsissahan oli samoihin aikoihin kehitelty X2000, joka olisi sopinut meikäläiseenkin ilmastoon. Ratojen kuntoa olisi joka tapauksessa pitänyt parantaa, junatyypistä riippumatta. Sitä olisi vaatinut jo IC- ja sininen kalustokin, jos sillä halutaan ajaa suurimpia mahdollisia nopeuksia.
Rantaradan peruskorjaus oli kaamea virhe. Jälki ei lopultakaan ollut priimaa, vaikka metriäkään vanhasta radasta ei oikeastaan jäänyt jäljelle (muutamin paikoin uusi rata on toki rakennettu samaan paikkaan, missä vanhakin meni, mutta penkkaa myöten kaikki on uutta). ELSA olisi ollut järkevämpi linjaus, mutta turha sen toteutumatta jäämistä nyt enää on itkeä...

----------


## JE

> Pendolino oli kaikenkaikkineen kummallinen investointi. Ruotsissahan oli samoihin aikoihin kehitelty X2000, joka olisi sopinut meikäläiseenkin ilmastoon. Ratojen kuntoa olisi joka tapauksessa pitänyt parantaa, junatyypistä riippumatta. Sitä olisi vaatinut jo IC- ja sininen kalustokin, jos sillä halutaan ajaa suurimpia mahdollisia nopeuksia. 
> Rantaradan peruskorjaus oli kaamea virhe. Jälki ei lopultakaan ollut priimaa, vaikka metriäkään vanhasta radasta ei oikeastaan jäänyt jäljelle (muutamin paikoin uusi rata on toki rakennettu samaan paikkaan, missä vanhakin meni, mutta penkkaa myöten kaikki on uutta). ELSA olisi ollut järkevämpi linjaus, mutta turha sen toteutumatta jäämistä nyt enää on itkeä...


Täsmälleen. Hieno kirjoitus. Suomessa rahoitusta olisi pitänyt 1990-luvulla jakaa suhteessa toteutunutta enemmän radanpitoon kuin kalustoon. Olisi vältetty tilanne jossa loistavaa kalustoa on vaikea kunnolla hyödyntää. 

Rantaradasta sanoisin, että ongelmana on, enemmän kuin mikään muu, RKP:n rooli aluepoliittisena kiusanhenkenä. Sujuva vaihtoyhteys Hangon suuntaan ja lähijunat Karjaalle ovat olleet hyvä tapa pitää pikku apupuolue tyytyväisenä. Ja tyytyväiset apupuolueet ovat viime vuosikymmeninä olleetkin tarpeen, kun SDP:n ja kepun yhteistyö on takkuillut tai ollut katkolla ja lisännyt valtakunnanpolitiikan riitaisuutta. Ainakin on nähty että punamullan nopea comeback on jo muuttanut asetelmaa. Yo-kirjoituksista pakkoruotsi katosi, ja nyt ELSA-radastakin taas puhutaan. RKP ei enää olekaan korvaamaton(?)

X2000-ratkaisusta olen kuullut sanottavan milloin mitäkin. Se lienee ollut kalliimpi kuin Pendolino, mutta on siinä etunsakin, kun vaunujen määrää voi muuttaa tarpeen mukaan. Virtajärjestelmän suomentaminenkaan ei olisi ollut ongelma, koska meiltä tutulla sähköjärjestelmällä X2000-setit ajelevat jo Juutinrauman ylitse Köpikseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Rantaradan suhteen sanoisin suoraan, että virheenä on ollut yrittää tehdä suurnopeusrataa suurin piirtein vanhan paikalle. Samalla rata on "oikaistu" ohi useiden taajamien, joita se olisi erinomaisesti voinut palvella (esim. Perniö)

Remontilta puuttui myös täysin fokus. Sähköistys lisättiin vasta aivan loppuvaiheessa, rataahan oli tarkoitus liikennöidä Dr16 - vedolla. Samoin Turku - Salo - lähiliikenteen tarve sivuutettiin täysin ja sen mahdollisuuksia torpedoitiin niin paljon kuin pystyttiin.

Asiassahan lisäksi silloisen virasto / liikelaitos VR:n ratapuoli ei viitsinyt aina edes informoida asema/markkinointipuolta. Esim. Perniön asema oli juuri saatu elvytettyä kun rata ohjattiinkin yllättäen sen ohi.

Järkevämpää olisi ollut tehdä selkeästi kaksoisraide Saloon, suora ELSA ja jättää nykyinen yhteys Perniön kautta vanhalle linjalleen. Osa Salon taajamajunista oltaisiin voitu jatkaa Karjaalle, ja linjaa Hanko - Karjaa - Kirkkonummi - Helsinki liikennöity tunnin välein sähköjunilla vanhalla linjalla.

Toki tähän tapaan voidaan tehdä uudestaankin, mutta miksei tehty jo 1980-luvulla ja 1990-luvun alussa kunnolla ...?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Järkevämpää olisi ollut tehdä selkeästi kaksoisraide Saloon, suora ELSA ja jättää nykyinen yhteys Perniön kautta vanhalle linjalleen. Osa Salon taajamajunista oltaisiin voitu jatkaa Karjaalle, ja linjaa Hanko - Karjaa - Kirkkonummi - Helsinki liikennöity tunnin välein sähköjunilla vanhalla linjalla.
> 
> Toki tähän tapaan voidaan tehdä uudestaankin, mutta miksei tehty jo 1980-luvulla ja 1990-luvun alussa kunnolla ...?


Niinpä, nyt vaan tulee kalliiksi ja poliittisesti vaikeaksi (lue: tämä on mahdotonta) palauttaa rata entisille asemilleen palvelemaan asukkaita siellä, missä ne talot ovat edelleen.

Eli vaikka ELSA toteutuisi, vanha Rantarata on jo pilattu, eikä sivuutettujen asemien palautus tule koskaan toteutumaan.

Antero

PS: Muistakaa virallinen totuus: Rautatie soveltuu vain suurten kaupunkien väliseen liikenteeseen. Paitsi pääkaupunkiseudulla lähiliikenteeseen.

----------


## vompatti

> En tunne Euroopan suurnopeusratojen syntytaustoja, mutta rohkenen arvata, että siellä on jo vuosikymmenet sitten todettu, että suuren nopeuden käyttö edellyttää oman radan. Ei mutkittelun tai mäkien vuoksi, vaan ratakapasiteetin vuoksi. Junien nopeuserot syövät ratakapasiteetin oitis, näin on meilläkin.


Oletan, että Sveitsi kuuluu vielä Eurooppaan. Täällä rakennetaan tällä hetkellä Alppien alitse maailman pisintä rautatietunnelia; mittaa yhdellä tunnelilla on yli 50 km. Samaan rataan tulee muitakin tunneleita, jotta saadaan riittävän loivat nousut ja laskut. Yhdessä tunnelit ja radat muodostavat uuden yhteyden välille Zürich - Milano. Kokonaan tuota väliä ei päästä uutta rataa, vanhaa rataa pitää ajaa pätkä Zugin kohdalla ja kait ennen Milanoa.

Radalle matkustajajunien suurin nopeus on 200-250 km/h, tavarajunat kulkevat nopeutta 100-160 km/h. Tavarajunia kulkee vuorokaudessa 200 kpl ja junapainot ovat jopa 4000 tonnia ja suurin sallittu pituus 1500 m. Aika suuret ovat siis nopeuserot junien välillä! Matkustajajunia kulkee muistaakseni tunnin välein.

Lähteenä tähän kirjoitukseen on käytetty rataa ja tunneleita rakentavan Alptransit-yhtiön virallista mainoslehtistä. Tarkempia tietoja en voi antaa, koska tuo prosyyri on juuri nyt kotona. Firman kotisivuilla www.alptransit.ch saattaa olla lisätietoja.

Ei ole Sveitsissäkään kallistuvakorisista junista hyötyä; niillä saa yleensä ajaa vain 5-15 km/h nopeammin kuin muilla junilla, siis jopa noin 120 km/h. Ainoa poikkeus on uusi rautatie välillä Bern-Olten, jossa junat ajavat 160 km/h. Tuollakaan radalla ei voi ajaa nopeampaa johtuen käytetyistä rakennusmateriaaleista (lähde: keskustelu konduktöörin kanssa maanantaina). Ja koska rata tuntuu suoralta, ei kallistuvakorisista junista ole  hyötyä. Alppiruusu voisi täälläkin vetää vaunujaan ainakin nopeutta 200 km/h.

----------


## juhanahi

> Niin, Sr2:n rakenteelinen nopeus on 230 km/h ja Pendolinon 220 km/h. Ensimmäisissä Sr2:ssa nopeusmerkintä kyljessä olikin, mutta sitten tuli kiire panna se pois...


Muistelisin kuulleeni, että tässä oli kuitenkin syynä se, ettei Sr2 -sarjalla ole tehty koeajoja 10% suuremmalla nopeudella, jolloin sn voisi olla 230 km/h. Veturi on kuulemma myös hieman huojuvainen ainakin kovemmissa nopeuksissa; joskus oli kai tulossa jotain uusia pyöräkertojakin, joiden piti auttaa asiaa, mikähän on tilanne..?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletan, että Sveitsi kuuluu vielä Eurooppaan. Täällä rakennetaan tällä hetkellä Alppien alitse maailman pisintä rautatietunnelia; mittaa yhdellä tunnelilla on yli 50 km. Samaan rataan tulee muitakin tunneleita, jotta saadaan riittävän loivat nousut ja laskut. Yhdessä tunnelit ja radat muodostavat uuden yhteyden välille Zürich - Milano. Kokonaan tuota väliä ei päästä uutta rataa, vanhaa rataa pitää ajaa pätkä Zugin kohdalla ja kait ennen Milanoa.
> 
> Radalle matkustajajunien suurin nopeus on 200-250 km/h, tavarajunat kulkevat nopeutta 100-160 km/h. Tavarajunia kulkee vuorokaudessa 200 kpl ja junapainot ovat jopa 4000 tonnia ja suurin sallittu pituus 1500 m. Aika suuret ovat siis nopeuserot junien välillä! Matkustajajunia kulkee muistaakseni tunnin välein.


Vaikuttaa vähän mainospuheelta.

Jos 50 km:n tunnelissa on vuorokaudessa 200 junaa, yhtä monta molempiin suuntiin, tavarajunien vuoroväli yhteen suuntaan on 14,4 min. Tunnelin läpi ajaminen kestää nopeudella 100 km/h 30 minuuttia ja 160 km/h 19 minuuttia. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että tunnelissa on samaan suuntaan menossa 2 tavarajunaa.

100 km/h tavarajunien välissä ehtii ajaa henkilöjunan melkein 200 km/h, jos tunnelin molemmissa päissä on ohituspaikat. 160 km/h tavarajunat sen sijaan pystyvät lomittamaan henkilöjunat ilman tunnelin ohitusraiteita.

Tiukaksi menee, mutta ehkä sveitsiläisellä tarkkuudella tuo onnistuu. Ja eihän tässä ole sanottu, montako niitä pikajunia on. Jos niitä menee harvakseen, niin tavarajunien vuorovälejä voi tihentää.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Pendolino oli kaikenkaikkineen kummallinen investointi. Ruotsissahan oli samoihin aikoihin kehitelty X2000, joka olisi sopinut meikäläiseenkin ilmastoon.


Minä en ihmettele yhtään, että VR valitsi Pendolinon. Sillä on selvästi pienempi akselipaino, joka on ratojen kannalta edullista. Suorituskyvyn kannalta tärkeää tehoa ja kitkapainoa löytyy kuitenkin enemmän. Pendolinon väitettiin olleen myös hinnaltaan edullisempi, Fiatin tarjoamat takuuehdot paremmat ja ns. prototyyppijunien kotimaisuusaste korkeampi. Käyttövarmuutta arvioitaessa painoi epäilemättä paljon, että Pendolino oli ollut pidemmän aikaa kaupallisessa liikenteessä. X2000 oli uusi junatyyppi, joten sen luotettavuudesta ei voitu sanoa paljoakaan. Ei se sittemmin ole ongelmattomaksi osoittautunut sekään.

----------


## PNu

> Niin, Sr2:n rakenteelinen nopeus on 230 km/h ja Pendolinon 220 km/h. Ensimmäisissä Sr2:ssa nopeusmerkintä kyljessä olikin, mutta sitten tuli kiire panna se pois...


Pendolinon rakenteellinen nopeus on ulkomaisista esikuvista päätellen vähintään 250 km/h. Suomessa kai välitykset ovat nopeudelle 220 km/h mutta muutos lienee helposti toteutettavissa. 

Eiköhän kysymys ole siitä, että RHK on hyväksynyt Pendolinon nopeudelle 220 km/h ja Sr2:n nopeudelle 210 km/h. Sr2:n nopeusmerkinnän pudottaminen on johdonmukaista, koska kaikessa muussakin kalustossa ilmoitetaan nimenomaan suurin sallittu nopeus.




> Pendolinon puolustukseksi sanon kuitenkin, että sen tarkoitus oli kohottaa VR:n (silloin se ei ollut Oy) profiilia modernina kuljetusyrityksenä, ja sen Pendolino myös teki. Täytyy muistaa, että tuolloin ajettiin vielä työläisjunia venäläisillä sähkövetureilla, joiden perässä oli puukorisia vaunuja sisustettuna romutettujen lättähattujen istuimin.


Ei sentään enää tuohon aikaan. Viimeinen puurunko katosi Helsingin lähiliikenteestä 1987 ja Pendolino tilattiin 1992.

----------


## PNu

> Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Pendolino ja kallistuvakorisuus olivat puhtaasti kiemuraisen Rantaradan konsepti. Junahankintaan liittyi myös Rantaradan perusparannuspäätöksen ratkaisu, jolla luovuttiin ELSA-radasta. Kun ostetaan kallistuvia junia, voidaan rakentaa uusi kiemurteleva Rantarata vanhan paikalle ja rinnalle.


Rantaradan perusparannus aloitettiin 1980 ja Pendolino tilattiin siis 1992, joten näillä asioilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Sen sijaan Pendolinon hankintaan liittyi Rantaradan sähköistäminen. Alun perin oli ajatuksena, että kunnostettuakin Rantarataa ajettaisiin dieselvetoisin pikajunin.




> Muualla rataverkolla ei kallistuvakorista junaa itse asiassa tarvita. Eikä näköjään varsinkaan uusissa ratahankkeissa. Pendolinon yhteydessä sanottiin, että Suomeen ei tehdä erillisiä suurnopeusratoja, koska ne ovat niin kalliita. Vaan tehtiin kumminkin, ja ELSAakin taas harkitaan.


Tarkoitatko, että vain Rantaradalla on tarvetta ajaa yli 160 km/h? Jos et niin silloin kallistuvakoriselle junalle ei ollut vaihtoehtoja. Rantarata ei ole nykyisessä asussaan mitenkään poikkeuksellisen tiukkakaarteinen. Useimmilla henkilöliikenneradoilla on suurin sallittu nopeus edelleen vain 100-140 km/h eikä kaarrenopeusrajoituksista ole silti puutetta.

Lahden oikorata tulee ehkä olemaan poikkeus mutta ei yksi 63 km pitkä rata vielä kesää tee. ELSA-rataa on tähän turha sotkea. Ei Pendolinoja tilattaessa voitu laskea mitään sellaisen radan varaan, joka vielä yli 13 vuotta myöhemminkin on pelkällä ajatusasteella.

----------


## PNu

> Eli vaikka ELSA toteutuisi, vanha Rantarata on jo pilattu, eikä sivuutettujen asemien palautus tule koskaan toteutumaan.


Tässä unohtuu, että Salon ja Turun välinen osuus olisi pitänyt oikoa (siis pilata) myös ELSA:n tapauksessa. En näe mitään syytä uskoa, että rata olisi silloin rakennettu toisin. Muilta osin mitään vahinkoa ei ole edes tapahtunut. Karjaan ja Salon välillä paikallisliikenne oli minimaalista jo ennen sotia, joten olemattoman putoamista nollaan ei kannata surra. Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan välillä paikallisliikennettä on edelleenkin. Ehkä se ei palvele alueen asukkaita kovin hyvin mutta tämä ongelma on ollut jo ennen perusparannustakin, joka nähdään parhaiten Inkoossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rantaradan perusparannus aloitettiin 1980 ja Pendolino tilattiin siis 1992, joten näillä asioilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Sen sijaan Pendolinon hankintaan liittyi Rantaradan sähköistäminen. Alun perin oli ajatuksena, että kunnostettuakin Rantarataa ajettaisiin dieselvetoisin pikajunin.


Aikoinaan kun ELSA-rataa suunniteltiin, oli yhtenä vahvana vaihtoehtona rantaradan perusparannus, niin että sillä voitaisiin liikennöidä kallistuvakorosilla junilla. Yksi idean alullepanijoista oli se sama Martti Sainio, joka vastusti Helsingin metron rakentamista. Muistan 1970-luvun puolivälissä, kun TV:ssä lähetettiin ruotsinkielisellä puolella ajankohtaisohjelma ja paneelikeskustelu, jossa oli kutsuttuina edustajia Rautatiehallituksesta sekä jotain kellokkaita läntiseltä Uudeltamaalta ja Martti Sainio. 

Sainio esitteli ohjelmassa videopätkän italaialaisesta proto-pendolinosta ja se tehosi ainakin länsiuusmaalaisiin paneeliin osallistujiin. Sainio jätti kuitenkin mainitsematta mitä erittäin huonoon kuntoon päässeen rantaradan peruskorjaus pendo-kuntoiseksi maksaisi ELSA-radan rakentamiseen verrattuna, mutta en epäile yhtään etteikö lobbaus kallistuvakoristen junien puolesta vaikuttanut aluepoliittisiin perusteluihin jonka takia päätettiin olla rakentamatta ELSA. Itse kallistuvakorinen juna unohdettiin  Rautatiehallisuksessa yli 10 vuodeksi, mutta asia otettiin uudelleen esiin kun Ruotsissa oli onnistuneiden kokeilujen jälkeen päätetty ottaa käyttöön X2000.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei sentään enää tuohon aikaan. Viimeinen puurunko katosi Helsingin lähiliikenteestä 1987 ja Pendolino tilattiin 1992.


Suurnopeusjunahankintaa oli pohdittu ja valmisteltu useita vuosia ennen tilausta.

Atnero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rantaradan perusparannus aloitettiin 1980 ja Pendolino tilattiin siis 1992, joten näillä asioilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Sen sijaan Pendolinon hankintaan liittyi Rantaradan sähköistäminen. Alun perin oli ajatuksena, että kunnostettuakin Rantarataa ajettaisiin dieselvetoisin pikajunin.


Tämä asia ei kiinnosta minua niin paljon, että jaksaisin kaivella kaikki vanhat dokumentit esiin. Olen kumminkin elänyt tuon ajan, joten minun ei tarvitse turvautua toisen käden lähdetietoon.

Pendolinojen tilaus ei ole asia, joka päätettiin yhdellä kerralla vuonna 1992. Kyse oli merkittävästä rautatiepoliittisesta ratkaisusta. Eino Saarinen teki junahankkeesta VR:n pääjohtajana (1988-97) vihdoin toden, mutta se ei muuta sitä, että ratahankkeita ja junakysymyksiä oli pohdittu jo vuosia sitä ennen.

Aina ei voi sanoa, kumpi tuli ensin, muna vai kana. Peruskysymys oli Suomessa kuitenkin se, lähdetäänkö ranskalaisen ja alunperin japanilaisen ratkaisun tielle erillisistä pikaradoista vai pitäydytäänkö olemassolevan verkon parantamisessa. Tässä asiassa pohditaan yhdessä sekä rata- että kalustokysymystä.

Suomessa tehtiin se periaatepäätös, että erillisiä suurnopeusratoja ei ole varaa lähteä tekemään. Tämä päätös oli mahdollinen sen vuoksi, että suuriin nopeuksiin uskottiin päästävän myös vanhoilla radoilla kallistuvakorisen junatekniikan ansiosta.

Vaikka siis tässä vaiheessa ei oltu vuodessa 1992 ja allekirjoittamassa hankintasopimusta Pendolinoista, tämä on ollut päätös, joka aikanaan johti Pendolinohankintaan. Tällä tavoin Pendolino ja rantaradan perusparantaminen ovat mitä suuremmassa määrin toisiinsa liittyvät asiat.




> Tarkoitatko, että vain Rantaradalla on tarvetta ajaa yli 160 km/h? Jos et niin silloin kallistuvakoriselle junalle ei ollut vaihtoehtoja. Rantarata ei ole nykyisessä asussaan mitenkään poikkeuksellisen tiukkakaarteinen. Useimmilla henkilöliikenneradoilla on suurin sallittu nopeus edelleen vain 100-140 km/h eikä kaarrenopeusrajoituksista ole silti puutetta.


20-25 vuotta vanhat strategiapohdinnat ja tämän päivän tilanne ovat eri asiat. Arvelen - mutta en tiedä - että pohdittaessa suurnopeusrata- ja suurnopeusjunakysymystä (ne siis ovat yksi kysymys, eivät erilliset asiat) ei ehkä osattu ajatella, että käytettävään junan nopeuteen vaikuttavat muutkin seikat kuin radan kaarteisuus.

Ryhdyttyäni nyt myöhempinä aikoina näkemään metsän puilta eli rautatieliikenteen palvelukyvyn junien tekniikalta, olen ymmärtänyt, mikä merkitys suurnopeusjunalla on koko liikenneverkossa. Tässä valossa arvioin, että toimiva henkilöliikenteen palveluverkko on tärkeämpi asia kuin muutama nopea junayhteys, jos ja kun ne estävät järkevän palvelun luokkaa 100 km lyhyemmillä matkoilla.




> Lahden oikorata tulee ehkä olemaan poikkeus mutta ei yksi 63 km pitkä rata vielä kesää tee. ELSA-rataa on tähän turha sotkea. Ei Pendolinoja tilattaessa voitu laskea mitään sellaisen radan varaan, joka vielä yli 13 vuotta myöhemminkin on pelkällä ajatusasteella.


ELSA rataa pohditaan juuri tällä hetkellä. Konsultti tekee liikenneministerin (edellisen) toimeksiannosta pikaista selvitystyötä linjausvaihtoehdoista ja liikennöintikonseptista. Oikorata liittyy tähän keskeisesti, koska on kyse maan pikajunaliikenteen kokonaisjärjestelystä, jossa Oikorata on yksi keskeinen komponentti. Ei ELSA ole mitenkään poikkeuksellinen ratahanke sen vuoksi, että se on ollut suunnitelmissa kymmeniä vuosia. Onhan radan jatko Heinolasta Mikkeliin myös ollut suunnitelmissa jo vuosikymmenet, eikä se ole mitenkään pois pyyhitty edelleenkään.

Tärkeä seikka ELSAn ja Oikoradan kanssa on se, että käytännössä ollaan luopumassa aikanaan tehdystä strategiavalinnasta, jonka vuoksi päädyttiin ostamaan Pendolino-merkkiset kallistuvakoriset junat.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Ei sentään enää tuohon aikaan. Viimeinen puurunko katosi Helsingin lähiliikenteestä 1987 ja Pendolino tilattiin 1992.
> 
> 
> Suurnopeusjunahankintaa oli pohdittu ja valmisteltu useita vuosia ennen tilausta.


Suurnopeusjunan hankintaa ryhdyttiin valmistelemaan noin vuonna 1990. Vuonna 1987 oli VR:n tavoitteena nostaa matkustajajunien nopeus arvoon 160 km/h. Tämän suurempiin nopeuksiin ei silloin uskottu olevan taloudellisia edellytyksiä. Ulkoakin muistan, että näin kerrotaan ainakin kirjassa Vauhtia ja voimaa: Valtionrautatiet 1862-1987. Tuskin tämä VR:n juhlakirja valehtelee.

----------


## PNu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Rantaradan perusparannus aloitettiin 1980 ja Pendolino tilattiin siis 1992, joten näillä asioilla ei ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Sen sijaan Pendolinon hankintaan liittyi Rantaradan sähköistäminen. Alun perin oli ajatuksena, että kunnostettuakin Rantarataa ajettaisiin dieselvetoisin pikajunin.
> 
> 
> Tämä asia ei kiinnosta minua niin paljon, että jaksaisin kaivella kaikki vanhat dokumentit esiin. Olen kumminkin elänyt tuon ajan, joten minun ei tarvitse turvautua toisen käden lähdetietoon.


Kaiva vain dokumentit esiin. Väitteesi eroaa siinä määrin virallisesta rautatiehistoriasta, etten usko sitä ilman kunnollisia perusteluita.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Lahden oikorata tulee ehkä olemaan poikkeus mutta ei yksi 63 km pitkä rata vielä kesää tee. ELSA-rataa on tähän turha sotkea. Ei Pendolinoja tilattaessa voitu laskea mitään sellaisen radan varaan, joka vielä yli 13 vuotta myöhemminkin on pelkällä ajatusasteella.
> 
> 
> ELSA rataa pohditaan juuri tällä hetkellä.


No niin pohditaan eli se on siis edelleen pelkällä ajatustasolla, kuten edellä totesin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurnopeusjunan hankintaa ryhdyttiin valmistelemaan noin vuonna 1990. Vuonna 1987 oli VR:n tavoitteena nostaa matkustajajunien nopeus arvoon 160 km/h. Tämän suurempiin nopeuksiin ei silloin uskottu olevan taloudellisia edellytyksiä. Ulkoakin muistan, että näin kerrotaan ainakin kirjassa Vauhtia ja voimaa: Valtionrautatiet 1862-1987. Tuskin tämä VR:n juhlakirja valehtelee.


Jos olet sitä mieltä, ettei ratojen rakennetta ja niille liikennöitäväksi suunniteltua kalustoa mietitä samaan aikaan, niin en mahda uskomuksellesi mitään. Itse en kuitenkaan sellaiseen usko.

Lisäksi ymmärrän hyvin, että pohdittaessa ratahankkeita katsellaan hieman pidemmälle kuin ensi vuoteen. Eli pohditaan myös tulevaisuuden trendejä. En usko että Suomessa olisi oltu niin tyhmiä, että täällä olisi oltu täysin sokeita suurnopeusjunille 1987 ja sitten yhtäkkiä 3 vuotta myöhemmin keksitty se ikäänkuin uutena asiana.

Noista ajoista on 25 vuotta. Silloin toimittiin sen hetkisten näkemysten valossa. Paikallisliikenteelle ei annettu rautateillä mitään arvoa, ja uskottiin, että suuriin nopeuksiin päästään Suomessa todennäköisimmin muilla keinoilla kuin rakentamalla erillisiä suurnopeusratoja. Nyt näyttävät ajatukset olevan toisenlaiset, eikä se ole ihme Rantaradan korjauksesta saadun kokemuksen jälkeen. Kun jo näin pian ollaan siinä tilanteessa, että rata ei täytä niitä vaatimuksia, joita sen liikenteelle on haluttu asettaa.

En oikein ymmärrä, mikä tämän keskustelun tarkoitus on. Väittää vain periaatteesta vastaan?

Antero

----------


## JE

Itse tutkin myös Vauhtia ja Voimaa -kirjasta. Mielestäni 160 km/h nopeuteen viitataan lähinnä Sr1-sarjan tavoitenopeutena. SRHS:n ja MRY:n Resiina-lehden juhlanumerossa VR:n 125-vuotisen taipaleen kunniaksi on VR:n silloisen pääjohtajan Herbert Römerin kirjoitus, josta voinee päätellä melko hyvin VR:n silloisista linjoista. Sr2-projekti oli jo vireillä (tosin Re 460:n valintaan tuoksi veturiksi kuluisi vielä monia vuosia), suurnopeusjunista ei mainita mitään.




> Lisäksi ymmärrän hyvin, että pohdittaessa ratahankkeita katsellaan hieman pidemmälle kuin ensi vuoteen. Eli pohditaan myös tulevaisuuden trendejä.


Juuri näin. VR:ää voi tietysti arvostella miten paljon vain sen tekemien valintojen vuoksi - ja kyllähän etenkin Pendolino-hankinnan perusteet olivat melko kyseenalaiset - mutta kyllä laitos silti on tehnyt ja yhä tekee päätöksensä pitkän aikavälin tarpeita silmälläpitäen. Siihen pakottaa jo harvinainen raideleveys ja sitäkin harvinaisempi (meidän raideleveydellemme) laiturikorkeus ja kytkinkirjo - kaluston osto/myynti ulkomaille on vaikeaa.

Kun tuorein dieselmoottorijunaprojekti lähti liikkeelle, hallitus oli taannut "kiskobussikelpoisten" ratojen henkilöliikenteen säilyvän Nurmes-Kontiomäki -osuutta lukuun ottamatta kiskobussien käyttöönottoon asti. Ja tietoisena siitä, miten hankinta vähentäisi liikennöintikustannuksia, VR laittoi hankkeen etenemään, olihan laman hellittäminenkin siinä vaiheessa jo vähitellen näköpiirissä. Sen suhteen onkin melkoisen kiusallinen tilanne että nyt, moottorijunien vihdoin tullessa käyttöön, rautatieliikenteen tukia leikataan ja VR itse korottaa tukivaatimuksiaan.

----------


## Compact

> ... Eino Saarinen teki junahankkeesta VR:n pääjohtajana (1988-97) vihdoin toden, mutta se ei muuta sitä, että ratahankkeita ja junakysymyksiä oli pohdittu jo vuosia sitä ennen.


Kukaan Saarista edeltäneistä pääjohtajista ei koskaan tuonut esille, että Suomessa pitäisi ryhtyä liikennöimään Pendolino-tyylistä tms. luotijunaliikennettä. Kaikki häntä edeltäneet pääjohtajat olivat rautatieammattilaisia. Maantieliikenteen puolelta hommaan vedetty Saarinen tuli oikean pääjohtajakandidaatin valitettavan kuolemantapauksen johdosta hätäisesti valituksi rautateiden pääjohtajaksi ja hänen aikanaan nämä tavoitenopeudet nousivat 160:stä yli.

Ja edelleenkin ajellaan sitä Saarisen aikaa edeltäneiden ammattilaisten viitoittamaa 160:n linjaa, mitä rimaa nyt jokin surkea kallistuva moottorijuna yrittää hieman ylittää, jos laitteet toimisivat ja rata antaisi myöden...

----------


## PNu

> Itse tutkin myös Vauhtia ja Voimaa -kirjasta. Mielestäni 160 km/h nopeuteen viitataan lähinnä Sr1-sarjan tavoitenopeutena.


Katso sivulta 72. Puhutaanko siinä mielestäsi todella Sr1:n tavoitenopeudesta?

----------


## PNu

> Kukaan Saarista edeltäneistä pääjohtajista ei koskaan tuonut esille, että Suomessa pitäisi ryhtyä liikennöimään Pendolino-tyylistä tms. luotijunaliikennettä. Kaikki häntä edeltäneet pääjohtajat olivat rautatieammattilaisia. Maantieliikenteen puolelta hommaan vedetty Saarinen tuli oikean pääjohtajakandidaatin valitettavan kuolemantapauksen johdosta hätäisesti valituksi rautateiden pääjohtajaksi ja hänen aikanaan nämä tavoitenopeudet nousivat 160:stä yli.


Tuo vastaa täysin sitä käsitystä, joka minullakin on asiasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Itse tutkin myös Vauhtia ja Voimaa -kirjasta. Mielestäni 160 km/h nopeuteen viitataan lähinnä Sr1-sarjan tavoitenopeutena.
> 
> 
> Katso sivulta 72. Puhutaanko siinä mielestäsi todella Sr1:n tavoitenopeudesta?


Jotta keskustelu saisi vielä lisää väriä, niin muistan että 1980-luvulla Römerin aikaan suunniteltiin Isojen Vaaleiden eli Dr15 -sarjan vetureiden varustamista sellaisin vaihteistoin että ne olisivat voineet vetää rantaradan pikajunia 160 km/h nopeudella.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Jos olet sitä mieltä, ettei ratojen rakennetta ja niille liikennöitäväksi suunniteltua kalustoa mietitä samaan aikaan, niin en mahda uskomuksellesi mitään. Itse en kuitenkaan sellaiseen usko.


Mutta kun näin todella tapahtui. VR:n tavoitenopeus oli vielä 80-luvulla todellakin vain 160 km/h. Tämän näkee VR:n historiikistä (osa 1962-1987) sivuilta 102-103 sekä myös esimerkiksi siitä, että 80-luvun lopulla rakennetut uuden sukupolven matkustajavaunut (eli nykyiset yksikerroksiset IC-vaunut) varusteltiin uutena vain nopeudelle 160 km/h.

VR:n strategia muuttui tässä asiassa ehkä 1989, jolloin VR:n ja Suomen ABB:n tiedetään laatineen nopeista junista jonkinlaisia suunnitelmia. Tarkempia yksityiskohtia ei kuitenkaan kerrottu julkisuuteen. 

Konkreettisiin toimenpiteisiin ryhdyttiin kesällä 1990, kun VR pyysi eri kalustovalmistajia esittämään rakaisujaan Suomeen soveltuvasta nopeasta junasta. Saman vuoden syksyllä tehtiin päätös Rantaradan sähköistämisestä, joka voidaan katsoa ensimmäiseksi nopeiden junien tuloa valmistelevaksi ratatyöksi.

1991 VR päätti, että uusien junien on oltava kallistuvakorisia. Lisäksi vain moottorijunat tulivat kysymykseen eli vaihtoehdoiksi jäivät X2000 ja Pendolino. Periaatteessa siis kaikki muutkin nopeat junatyypit olivat esillä tähän asti, joskin toki käytännössä vain teoriassa. Helmikuussa 1992 VR sitten lopulta ilmoitti, että se oli valinnut Pendolinon.

Koko nopeiden junien hankintaprosessi vietiin siis läpi ehkä noin kolmessa vuodessa, joten päätösten teko oli varsin nopeaa. Mitään kiskobussien tai Länsimetron kaltaista vuosien jahkailua tässä asiassa ei esiintynyt. Osaltaan asian nopeassa läpiviennissä auttoi varmasti turkulainen Pertti Paasio. SDP:n silloisena puheenjohtajana ja ministerinä hän ilmeisesti pystyi junailemaan Rantaradan kunnostukseen tarvittavat lisärahat varsin nopeasti, jotta Pendolinojen koerata saatiin ajoissa valmiiksi.

Jälkikäteen ajateltuna asiassa varmasti yllätti jopa vauhtisokeus. Kun päätös Rantaradan muuttamisesta suurnopeusradaksi tehtiin vasta noin 1990, vaikka perusparannustyöt oli aloitettu jo 1980, ei lopputulos ollutkaan kovin hyvä, joka näkyy jatkuvana korjaamisen tarpeena. Lisäksi valtiontalouden tila 90-luvun alkupuolella esti kunnostamasta muita ratoja suunnitellussa aikataulussa ja itse junatyyppikin taisi olla vielä puoliksi proto.




> Lisäksi ymmärrän hyvin, että pohdittaessa ratahankkeita katsellaan hieman pidemmälle kuin ensi vuoteen. Eli pohditaan myös tulevaisuuden trendejä. En usko että Suomessa olisi oltu niin tyhmiä, että täällä olisi oltu täysin sokeita suurnopeusjunille 1987 ja sitten yhtäkkiä 3 vuotta myöhemmin keksitty se ikäänkuin uutena asiana.


Vaikeata sitä voi olla uskoa mutta näin vain näyttää käyneen. Toisaalta tämä syntyhistoria ehkä auttaa osaltaan ymmärtämään, miksi nopea junaliikenne tökkii pahan kerran vielä vuonna 2005.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> Itse tutkin myös Vauhtia ja Voimaa -kirjasta. Mielestäni 160 km/h nopeuteen viitataan lähinnä Sr1-sarjan tavoitenopeutena.
> 
> 
> Katso sivulta 72. Puhutaanko siinä mielestäsi todella Sr1:n tavoitenopeudesta?


Aivan selvästi. "Lähitavoitteena on 160 kilometrin tuntinopeus". Oli täysin tiedossa, ettei Sr2-hanke etenisi konkreettiselle asteelle muutamassa vuodessa, mutta tuolloin Sr1-sarjan vaihteistomuutoksia oli jo kokeiltu vetureissa 3040 ja 3041.

Teksti tietysti jatkuu muodossa "Sen kovempiin nopeuksiin ei vähäväkisessä Suomessa ole taloudellisia edellytyksiä ainakaan vielä tällä vuosisadalla." Eli edellytyksiä oli tutkittu, koska lopputulemaan oli päädytty. Toki lopputulema oli rantaradan osalta eri kuin muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin. Silti Pendolino-projekti kaikessa kyseenalaisuudessaankin on tarkoittanut vain 18 junaa, eikä rantarataa lukuunottamatta 1900-luvun puolella suurnopeusliikennettä juuri aikaansaatu.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tässä keskustelussa joudutaan aika lailla spekuloimaan, koska asioita ei ole tutkittu eikä objektiivisia tutkimuksia julkaistu. Rautateillä on tehty tässä maassa politiikkaa, eikä asioita suinkaan ole päätetty yksinomaan liikenteen tarkoituksenmukaisuuden lähtökohdista. Silloin ei ole oikein moittia rautateiden henkilöstöä taitamattomaksi.

Keskustelussa on vedottu vain yhden VR:n kustantaman kirjan tekstiin. Sitä ei voi pitää millään tavalla luotettavana lähteenä, joka antaisi objektiivisen kuvan siitä, mitä on suunniteltu, miksi on suunniteltu ja mihin ja miksi on päädytty. Tästä Mikko jo aikaisemmin huomautti.

On myös varsin heppoista tehdä johtopäätöksiä asioista sen perusteella, mikä on jonkun johtajan tausta. Saarinen tuli ulkopuolelta, mutta liike-elämän palveluksesta. Hänellä on liiketoimintanäkemys, mikä ei ole pahasta laitoksessa, joka tekee reipasta tappiota.

Samalla perusteella kuin Saarista voi arvioida myös Erkki Aaltoa, joka tuli muistaakseni myös ulkopuolelta. Oliko hän siis täysin rautatie-epäammattilainen, ja tekikö hän siksi vain vääriä päätöksiä? Kuten lopetti höyryvetureiden hankinnat ja käynnisti mittavan dieselvetureiden hankintakampanjan. Ja mitä tämän kaiken jälkeen vielä seurasi: VR alkoi tuottaa tappiota. Oliko tappio innokkaan modernisoinnin tulos, jonka aiheutti epäammattilainen suhtautuminen rautateihin?

En väitä, että höyryvetureiden ennenaikainen romutus ja mittava investointi niitä korvaavaan kalustoon varmasti olisi katastrofin syy. Mutta se voi olla sitä, ja on hyvät syyt epäillä sen olevan sitä.

Me voimme keskustella siitä, mitä mieltä olemme asioista, mutta emme väittää, että asiat ovat mielipiteemme mukaisesti, kun asioita ei ole tutkittu eikä selvitetty. Tutustumatta säilyneisiin pöytäkirjoihin ja muistioihin sekä mm. julkiseen keskusteluun näistä asioista emme voi tietää esim. sitä, mitä oli suunniteltu Salo-Turku -välille ELSA-suunnitelmissa ja milloin. Emme tiedä, mitä on ajateltu ja miten seurattu suurnopeusjunakehitystä, jos siitä ei ole muuta tietoa kuin yksi välillinen toteamus yhdessä VR:n kustantamassa kirjassa. Eikä ole oikein tuomita tuon ajan rata- ja kalustosuunnitelmia ja niiden tekijöitä omien arvailujen ja mielipiteiden perusteella.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Kaivoin arkistostani esille VR:n brosyyrin "Rantaradalle rakentuu matkanteon ylivoimaa". Se vaikuttaa olevan painettu 1987 (ilmeisesti kevättalvella).

Siinä mainitaan, että syksyllä 1987 matka Hki-Tku taittuu nopeimmillaan 2h15min ja töiden valmistuttua 1992 jo alle kahdessa tunnissa. (Siis ilman mitään luotijunia.)

Liikenteeseen tulee 1992 kymmenen edestakaista vuoroa 1½ tunnin välein. 1990-luvun puolivälissä radalla tehdään yli miljoona matkaa vuodessa. Perusparannus valmistuu 1992 ja siinä varaudutaan mahdolliseen sähköistykseen. Perusparannetulla radalla normaalijunat voivat käyttää 140-160 km/h -nopeuksia.

"Rakenteensa puolesta Rantarata mahdollistaisi jopa 200 km:n tuntinopeudet, mikäli käytettäisiin uudentyyppisiä, kallistuvakorisia junia. Tällöin Turun ja Helsingin välinen matka-aika jäisi jopa alle 1½ tunnin."

Toinen esite, "Entistä nopeammin entistä mukavammin Pendolino S 220" jostain vuoden 1992 paikkeilta arvioi, että Hki-Tku väli kestää 1.28, Hki-Tpe 1.12, Hki-Lh 0.58, Hki-Kv 1.23, Hki-Pri 2.30, Hki-Sk 2.10, Hki-Jy 2.22, Hki(-Kv-)Kuo 3.13, Hki-Mi 2.15, Hki-Imr 2.15, Hki-Jns 3.40. (Mäntsälän oikorataa ei silloin ollut suunnitteilla.)

Kauemmaksi Helsingistä ei Pendolinoilla ollut tarkoitus ajaa, eli liikennekenttä jää Etelä-Pohjanmaalle (Sk) ja keskiseen Savoon (Kuo) eikä yritetäkään ajaa pitkiä reissuja, niin kuin nyt tehdään.

Taajamajunia ja kiskobusseja liikennöi tämän Pendo-brosyyrin mukaan reiteillä Turusta Uuteenkaupunkiin, Kokemäeltä Raumalle, Jyväskylästä Saarijärvelle, Savonlinnasta Pieksämäelle, Viinijärveltä Siilinjärvelle, Nurmeksesta Kontiomäelle, Kontiomäeltä Taivalkoskelle ja Ämmänsaareen, Rovaniemeltä Sallaan ja Kemistä Tornioon. Siis varsinaista muun Suomen pehmitystä Eino Saarisen loistavalla pääjohtajakaudella, jolla saadaan siis koko Suomi tukemaan Eikan hassutusta eli noita hienoja luotijunia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaivoin arkistostani esille VR:n brosyyrin "Rantaradalle rakentuu matkanteon ylivoimaa". Se vaikuttaa olevan painettu 1987 (ilmeisesti kevättalvella).


Tämäpä mielenkiintoista. Onko noita prosareita olemassa enää muualla kuin sinun arkistossasi? Olisi kiintoisaa skannata niistä kopiot.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Taajamajunia ja kiskobusseja liikennöi tämän Pendo-brosyyrin mukaan reiteillä Turusta Uuteenkaupunkiin, Kokemäeltä Raumalle, Jyväskylästä Saarijärvelle, Savonlinnasta Pieksämäelle, Viinijärveltä Siilinjärvelle, Nurmeksesta Kontiomäelle, Kontiomäeltä Taivalkoskelle ja Ämmänsaareen, Rovaniemeltä Sallaan ja Kemistä Tornioon. Siis varsinaista muun Suomen pehmitystä Eino Saarisen loistavalla pääjohtajakaudella, jolla saadaan siis koko Suomi tukemaan Eikan hassutusta eli noita hienoja luotijunia.


Kokonaan uusista kiskobussiyhteyksistä etenkin Joensuu-Kajaani ja Pieksämäki-Savonlinna esiintyivät useissa esitteissä, ne "melkein luvattiin" kansalle. Ja kyllä Pendolino-yhteyksiäkin lupailtiin suoraan sanottuna melko mielikuvituksellisesti. Ikävää Pendolino-hankinnassa on nimenomaan sen motiivi - VR:n tekeminen "trendikkääksi" palvelutason tasapainoisen ja tosiasiallisen parantamisen sijaan. Myös Dm8-sarjan hankinta aikoinaan oli käsittääkseni jossain määrin tällainen lippulaivaprojekti, mutta ko. junat lyhyestä käyttöiästään huolimatta olivat ilmeisesti ainakin luotettavampia kuin Pendot.




> Keskustelussa on vedottu vain yhden VR:n kustantaman kirjan tekstiin. Sitä ei voi pitää millään tavalla luotettavana lähteenä, joka antaisi objektiivisen kuvan siitä, mitä on suunniteltu, miksi on suunniteltu ja mihin ja miksi on päädytty. Tästä Mikko jo aikaisemmin huomautti.


"Vauhtia ja voimaa" ei toki suoranaisesti valehtele. Mutta kyseessä on toki VR:n ikioma PR-teos, ei tietokirja. Ja tietoa on sen mukaisesti, vain valikoidusti ja usein vain rivien välissä. Omilla kommenteillani olen lähinnä pyrinnyt osoittamaan, mitä kirjasta voisi päätellä. On totta, että on harkitsematonta esittää niitä päätelmiä "totuutena".

----------


## Compact

Taajamajunia/kiskobusseja esitettiin toki monille muillekin reiteille, mutta mainitsin tässä vain ne totaalisen oudot osuudet, jotka eivät niitä sitten kuitenkaan ole saaneet. Vaikka Pendolinoja nyt on ollut jo vuodesta 1994 lähtien Rantaradalla...

Olisiko ollut kyseessä ES:n harhautus saada Pendo-hankinnoille "kansan suostumus"?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko ollut kyseessä ES:n harhautus saada Pendo-hankinnoille "kansan suostumus"?


Tässä sitä ollaan arvaamassa, kun ei ole tietoa.

Entäpä jos arvataankin toisin päin. Jospa Saarinen kaupankäyntikokemuksellaan oli sitä mieltä, että piti olla moderneja pikajunia ja usein pysähtyvä paikallisjunia. Näin VR voi tarjota sekä nopeita että tiheästi palvelevia yhteyksiä.

Modernit pikajunat Saarinen sai jääräpäiden vastustuksesta huolimatta läpi, mutta ei paikallisjunia. Näin kävi siksi, että nämä jääräthän olivat viisaudessaan päättäneet 20 vuotta aiemmin, että VR keskittyy vain kaukojuniin, vaikkei niiden nopeita tarvitse ollakaan. Siis kaukojunat voitiin hyväksyä, siitä huolimatta että ne olisivatkin nopeita. Mutta paikallisjunia ei hyväksytä.

Kun esitteessä on jotain, me emme tiedä, kuka ja miksi sen on siihen laittanut. Täysin vastakkaiset arvaukset ovat mahdollisia.

Tuntuu siltä, ettei Saarinen ole kovin suosiossa. En toki tunne Saarista kuten hänen aikanaan talossa töissä olleet. Olen tavannut hänet muutaman kerran asiakkaan ominaisuudessa, ja hänestä saamani kuva poikkeaa suuresti muutamista muista VR:n henkilöistä, jotka eivät ole tulleet johtajiksi ulkopuolelta. Saarinen ymmärsi asiakasta ja vastusti asiakkaan kiusaamista eri tavoin toisin kuin nämä muut. Ehkä Saarisesta eivät jotkut sen vuoksi pitäneet, kuten eivät näyttäneet myöhemminkään pitäneen ulkoa tulleista henkilöistä, jotka halusivat ymmärtää asiakasta.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Olisiko ollut kyseessä ES:n harhautus saada Pendo-hankinnoille "kansan suostumus"?


Sehän on melkeinpä ilmiselvää nyt kun asia tuli puheeksi. Kiskobussien käyttöönoton esitettiin tapahtuvan esim. kolmessa vaiheessa, ja jo kakkosvaiheeseen oli tungettu mukaan mielikuvitusta vaatineita osuuksia, mm. juuri nuo Salla ja Taivalkoski. Ja näin VR keräsi luottamusta silloisen hallituksen piirissä, ja Pendolinotkin tuli hyväksyttyä ikään kuin "mukana pakettia".

Eikä tämä esimerkki taida edes olla ainoa. ES onnistui junailemaan asioita melko tehokkaasti kytkemällä oikeita asioita yhteen oikealla hetkellä. Ennen kiskobussihankkeen esiintuloa liiikenneministeri Norrback oli ehdottanut noin 30 junavuoron lakkautusta, mutta kun Saarinen ilmoitti Hangonradan olevan ensimmäisessä lakkautusaallossa mukana, rahoituksesta päästiinkin aivan yllättävän nopeasti sopuun.

----------


## Compact

Näinhän se tilanne saattoi hyvinkin todellisuudessa olla (viittaan tuohon AA:n edelliseen kirjoitukseen). ES vaikuttaa edelleen Helsingissä evp:nä, joten tarkistushaastattelu ei liene mahdotonta. Jotain todella uutta hänen aikakaudellaan siis saavutettiin, mutta ei kaikkea sitä mitä silloin luvattiin.

----------


## JE

> Entäpä jos arvataankin toisin päin. Jospa Saarinen kaupankäyntikokemuksellaan oli sitä mieltä, että piti olla moderneja pikajunia ja usein pysähtyvä paikallisjunia. Näin VR voi tarjota sekä nopeita että tiheästi palvelevia yhteyksiä.
> 
> Modernit pikajunat Saarinen sai jääräpäiden vastustuksesta huolimatta läpi, mutta ei paikallisjunia. Näin kävi siksi, että nämä jääräthän olivat viisaudessaan päättäneet 20 vuotta aiemmin, että VR keskittyy vain kaukojuniin, vaikkei niiden nopeita tarvitse ollakaan. Siis kaukojunat voitiin hyväksyä, siitä huolimatta että ne olisivatkin nopeita. Mutta paikallisjunia ei hyväksytä.


Itselläni on tuon aikakauden esitteitä jonkin verran. Olisi ihanteellinen tilanne yhteiskuntarakenteen kannalta, jos olisi sekä nopeita että useasti pysähtyviä junia samalla radalla. Mutta tätä Saarinen ei silti välttämättä tarkoittanut. Sähkövetoista paikallisliikennettä ei missään 1990-luvun alkupuolen esitteissä esitetä lisättäväksi (Kotkan radalla päin vastoin Sakari-Matit olisi korvattu dieselmoottorijunin!). Ja vaikka kiskobusseja oltiin valmiita ottamaan käyttöön kolmessa vaiheessa eri radoille, kyse on poikkeuksetta syöttöliikenteestä nopeampiin juniin. Eli kaukoliikenteen yhteysjunista, eikä ainakaan paikallisliikenteestä paikallisia (esim. työssäkäyntitarpeita) varten. Mikään muu ei voi selittää sitä, että esim. sellaiset radat kuin Turku-Salo, Lappeenranta-Imatra tai Tampere-Pori eivät saaneet missään kaavailuissa paikallisjunia, joita kuitenkin oltiin valmiita antamaan Sallaan, Saarijärvelle, Ämmänsaarelle tai Nurmekseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis varsinaista muun Suomen pehmitystä Eino Saarisen loistavalla pääjohtajakaudella, jolla saadaan siis koko Suomi tukemaan Eikan hassutusta eli noita hienoja luotijunia.





> Modernit pikajunat Saarinen sai jääräpäiden vastustuksesta huolimatta läpi, mutta ei paikallisjunia. Näin kävi siksi, että nämä jääräthän olivat viisaudessaan päättäneet 20 vuotta aiemmin, että VR keskittyy vain kaukojuniin, vaikkei niiden nopeita tarvitse ollakaan. Siis kaukojunat voitiin hyväksyä, siitä huolimatta että ne olisivatkin nopeita. Mutta paikallisjunia ei hyväksytä.


Mielestäni tässä ketjussa on keskitytty liikaa Eino Saarisen persoonan, ja  silloisten VR:n johdon kritisoimiseen. 

Mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui pian pendo-kaupan solmimisen jälkeen oli se, että liikelaitos-VR, joka sai tappionsa rahoitettua eduskunnan vuotuisista määrärahoista, lakkasi olemasta ja tilalle syntyi VR Osakeyhtiö jolla oli tulosvastuu. Kiskoautot joutuivat siis liikennepoliittisen lahtauksen uhriksi, ja pyöveleinä eivät olleet Saarinen ja hänen jääräpäiset kumppaninsa VR:llä. Toinen merkittävä tapahtuma 1990-luvun alussa joka saattoi vaikuttaa tähän "lahtaukseen" oli tietenkin lama, ja kolmas Suomen EU-jäsenyys.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Aivan selvästi. "Lähitavoitteena on 160 kilometrin tuntinopeus". Oli täysin tiedossa, ettei Sr2-hanke etenisi konkreettiselle asteelle muutamassa vuodessa, mutta tuolloin Sr1-sarjan vaihteistomuutoksia oli jo kokeiltu vetureissa 3040 ja 3041.


Ja oli myös aivan selvästi tiedossa, ettei nopeuden nosto tule muutamassa vuodessa onnistumaan edes arvoon 160 km/h, koska kulunvalvontaa ei ollut, tasoristeysten poisto oli tekemättä ja ensimmäinen prototyyppi 160 km/h kulkevasta matkustajavaunustakin valmistui vasta loppuvuodesta 1987.

Samoin oli tiedossa, ettei Sr1 tule veturina kysymykseen, kun pikajunien nopeuksia ryhdytään toden teolla nostamaan. Siksi VR oli käynnistänyt jo hyvissä ajoin suunnitelmat uuden ja vahvemman sähköveturin hankkimiseksi, josta Sv1-projekti vuodelta 1980 oli konkreettinen osoitus. Hanke ei vain edennyt ilmeisesti lähinnä poliittisista syistä, koska haluttiin vaalia idänkaupan perinteitä ja tilata jo syntyessään vanhentuneita Sr1-vetureita aina vain lisää. 

Tiedät varmaan myös hyvin, että kaikissa nykyisissä 160 km/h kulkevissa IC-junissa on jostain kumman syystä vakituisena vetovoimana Sr2.

----------


## JE

> Tidät varmaan myös hyvin, että kaikissa nykyisissä 160 km/h kulkevissa IC-junissa on jostain kumman syystä vakituisena vetovoimana Sr2.


Otin kantaa vain siihen, mitä "Vauhtia ja Voimaa" tiesi kertoa, en siihen, oliko kerrotussa mitään järkeä. Sr1-yhteys on vielä selvemmin nähtävissä teoksen sivulla 22. Ja: Sr1-veturit olivat myös 160 km/h nopeudella aktiivikäytössä mm. rantaradalla ennen kuin Sr2 yleistyi.




> Mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui pian pendo-kaupan solmimisen jälkeen oli se, että liikelaitos-VR, joka sai tappionsa rahoitettua eduskunnan vuotuisista määrärahoista, lakkasi olemasta ja tilalle syntyi VR Osakeyhtiö jolla oli tulosvastuu. Kiskoautot joutuivat siis liikennepoliittisen lahtauksen uhriksi, ja pyöveleinä eivät olleet Saarinen ja hänen jääräpäiset kumppaninsa VR:llä. Toinen merkittävä tapahtuma 1990-luvun alussa joka saattoi vaikuttaa tähän "lahtaukseen" oli tietenkin lama, ja kolmas Suomen EU-jäsenyys.


VR:n ongelma on kaksoisrooli valtiollisena monopolina ja tulosvastuullisena osakeyhtiönä. Omistajaohjaus on mitätöntä, ja jos tilanne riistäytyy käsistä, korostuvat sekä yksityistämisen että valtiomonopolin huonot puolet samanaikaisesti.

Lama tuskin vaikutti lahtaukseen sen enempää kuin lakkautuksina Nurmes-Kontiomäki ja Turku-Uusikaupunki. Väittäisin että nekin olisivat toteutuneet ilman lamaakin, Uudenkaupungin tapauksessa sopivan kaluston puutteen vuoksi. Asiat alkoivat rullata huonoon suuntaan kun "kiskobusseista" tulikin raskaita dieselmoottorijunia. Suomeen olisi kaivattu jotain todella kevyttä ja halpaa.

----------


## PNu

> Keskustelussa on vedottu vain yhden VR:n kustantaman kirjan tekstiin. Sitä ei voi pitää millään tavalla luotettavana lähteenä, joka antaisi objektiivisen kuvan siitä, mitä on suunniteltu, miksi on suunniteltu ja mihin ja miksi on päädytty.


On vedottu kahden eri kirjan tekstiin sekä myös siihen, ettei yksikään ennen vuotta 1992 toteutettu kalustohankinta tähdännyt suurempaan nopeuteen kuin 160 km/h.

Historiikkien luotettavuuteen liittyen voi perustellusti kysyä, miksi VR olisi halunnut vähätellä nopeustavoitteitaan? Jos 200 km/h oli oikeasti tavoitenopeus jo 80-luvulla niin miksi sitä ei kerrottaisi? Kaiken järjen mukaan VR:n intressissä olisi pyrkiä ennemmin liioittelemaan tämän kaltaisia asioita. Muistutan myös, että VR:n historiikit ovat täsmälleen niin luotettavia, kuin niiden kirjoittajat ovat ja tekijätiimihän niissä on sangen arvovaltainen.

Ennen kaikkea on kuitenkin paikallaan, että esität itse parempia lähteitä, jos väität asioiden olleen toisin. Niin kauan kuin vastakkain ovat sinun perustelemattomat mielipiteesi ja VR:n historiikit, laitan jälkimmäiset ehdottomasti etusijalle. 




> Kuten lopetti höyryvetureiden hankinnat ja käynnisti mittavan dieselvetureiden hankintakampanjan. Ja mitä tämän kaiken jälkeen vielä seurasi: VR alkoi tuottaa tappiota. Oliko tappio innokkaan modernisoinnin tulos, jonka aiheutti epäammattilainen suhtautuminen rautateihin?
> 
> En väitä, että höyryvetureiden ennenaikainen romutus ja mittava investointi niitä korvaavaan kalustoon varmasti olisi katastrofin syy. Mutta se voi olla sitä, ja on hyvät syyt epäillä sen olevan sitä.


Aallon tullessa VR:n johtoon, muodostui henkilöliikennekaluston runko Hv- ja Hk-sarjojen höyryvetureista ja tavarajunakaluston runko Tv- ja Tk-sarjojen vetureista. Käytännössä tämä tarkoitti esim. pikajunille matkavauhtia 60-70 km/h ja tavarajunille 35-40 km/h. Jos tällä linjalla olisi jatkettu niin mihinkä vuoteen asti Suomessa olisi rautatieliikennettä kyetty harjoittamaan, ennenkuin viimeinenkin junavuoro olisi näivettynyt pois ja kaikki radat olisi pitänyt kääriä rullalle? Olisiko takaraja 1970 vai aiemmin?

----------


## Compact

Muinainen VR:n asiakaslehti VR-Express nro 4/1983 kertoo silloisen liikenneosaston ylijohtajan Panu Haapalan haastattelussa "Kolmella loikkauksella 2000-luvulle" mm. seuraavaa:

_Uudelle vuosituhannelle siirryttäessä on ilmeistä, että junien suurin nopeus Suomessa on 160 km tunnissa. Sen hurjempaan vauhtiin ei näin harvaan asutussa maassa ole taloudellisia edellytyksiä ainakaan näillä näkymillä._

Panu Haapalasta: _Tavoite on kovin haasteellinen_ (viittaa otsikkoon ja lukuisiin muihin artikkelissa mainittuihin uudistuksiin) _ja päävastuu siitä kasautuu ylijohtaja Panu Haapalalle, jonka johdettavana olevan liikenneosaston tehtäväkenttään kaikki palvelun suunnittelua, tuottamista, kehittämistä, markkinointia ja liikenteenhoitoa koskevat asiat kuuluvat._

Laitan tähän vielä kepeästi arvioituna seuraavaa: Jos junan suurin nopeus on 220 km/h, niin sadan kilometrin pysähtymätön matka taittuu ilman infrastruktuurin rajoituksia noin 30 minuutissa, nopeudella 200 km/h noin 33 minuutissa, nopeudella 160 km/h noin 41 minuutissa ja nopeudella 140 km/h noin 48 minuutissa. Kiihdytys ja jarrutus vie sitä enemmän lisäaikaa tähän mitä kovempi on tavoitenopeus. Jokainen voi miettiä saavutetun hyödyn suhdetta suuren nopeuden ja siihen tehdyn panostuksen suhdetta (rata+kalusto). Etenkin kun nykyään Etelä-Suomessa on käytössä vakioaikataulut, eli solmuissa seistään sitten pitempään, kuin välttämätön tarve olisi.

----------


## PNu

> Otin kantaa vain siihen, mitä "Vauhtia ja Voimaa" tiesi kertoa, en siihen, oliko kerrotussa mitään järkeä. Sr1-yhteys on vielä selvemmin nähtävissä teoksen sivulla 22. Ja: Sr1-veturit olivat myös 160 km/h nopeudella aktiivikäytössä mm. rantaradalla ennen kuin Sr2 yleistyi.


Mutta väitit kirjan puhuvan nopeudesta 160 km/h vain Sr1:n huippunopeutena, vaikka näin asia ei ollut. Sivulla 72 puhutaan nimenomaan henkilöjunien tavoitenopeudesta. Ei tästä kuitenkaan kannata kiistellä enempää. VR:n historiikki 1962-1987 kertoo tavoitenopeuden sivuilla 102-103 niin selvästi, ettei se voi jäädä epäselväksi.

Sr1:n nopeus oli muuten Rantaradalla ainakin alkuvaiheessa 150 km/h, koska vetureita ei oikeasti oltu hyväksytty tätä suuremmalle nopeudelle, vaikka kyljessä luki 160 km/h.

----------


## vompatti

> Kiihdytys ja jarrutus vie sitä enemmän lisäaikaa tähän mitä kovempi on tavoitenopeus. Jokainen voi miettiä saavutetun hyödyn suhdetta suuren nopeuden ja siihen tehdyn panostuksen suhdetta (rata+kalusto). Etenkin kun nykyään Etelä-Suomessa on käytössä vakioaikataulut, eli solmuissa seistään sitten pitempään, kuin välttämätön tarve olisi.


Suomessa homma on hoidettu jotenkin oudosti. Tavoitteena on parantaa kaikki merkittävät radat nopeudelle 200 km/h ja sitten ajaa pari vuoroa Pendolinoja päivässä. Olisiko järkevämpää toimia Sveitsin malliin ja parantaa muutama mutkainen rataosa nopeudelle 200 km/h ja ajaa näillä radoilla kaikki junat Pendolinoina? Näin vakioaikataulutkin toimisivat hyvin ja kallistuvakorisesta junasta saataisiin suurin mahdollinen hyöty. Tällöin ei tietenkään voitaisi periä lisähintaa Pendolino-matkoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennen kaikkea on kuitenkin paikallaan, että esität itse parempia lähteitä, jos väität asioiden olleen toisin. Niin kauan kuin vastakkain ovat sinun perustelemattomat mielipiteesi ja VR:n historiikit, laitan jälkimmäiset ehdottomasti etusijalle.


En ryhdy ilmaiseksi niin suureen työhön kuin tämän aiheen luotettava selvittäminen tietellisenä tutkimuksena on. Muu perustelu on lähinnä hölynpölyä. Kaikkiin lähteisiin tulee suhtautua kriittisesti, se on asioiden selvittämisen peruslähtökohta. Se, että löytää jonkin omaa asennetta tukevan tiedon ja väittää sitten olevansa oikeassa, on lähinnä uskontoihin liittyvä ilmiö.

Compactin muutaman vanhan lehden ja esitteen selailu jo osoitti, miten luotettavia VR:n mainoskirjojen "tiedot" ovat. Eikä se ole vielä mitään varsinaisten lähteiden tutkimista, saati perusteellista työtä. Siitä, mitä perusteellinen työ on, saa käsityksen esim. Ilkka Levän verkkokirjasta Metron fantasmat http://www.helsinki.fi/hum/hist/yhd/...ask01/leva.pdf

VR:n omissa historiikeissa esitetään tilastoja ja johtopäätöksiä, mutta valikoivasti, jotta ne tukevat historiikin tilaajan halua siitä, minkälaisena tilaaja haluaa asiat esittää. VR tuskin kehuu historiikissaan, että tarkastelukaudella saatiin aikaiseksi niin ja niin paljon tappiota ja myöntää, että tehtiin ne ja ne virheet, mistä tämä johtui. Kun VR aikanaan julkaisee historiikin Pendolinoajasta, siinä tuskin ollaan sitä mieltä jota itse PNu olet Pendolinoista nyt. Uskotko historiikkiin silloin yhtä vakaasti kuin nyt, kun sieltä ei sitten löytdykään tukea omalle ajatuksellesi?

Tämä keskustelu ei ole tieteellistä väittelyä, joka päätyy totuuteen, vaan puutteellisten tietojen perusteella tapahtuvaa pohdintaa siitä, miten asiat ehkä voisivat olla. Jos ei kestä lukea omien ajatusten kanssa ristiriitaisia pohdintoja, on parempi jättää foorumin seuraaminen alkuunsa.




> Aallon tullessa VR:n johtoon, muodostui henkilöliikennekaluston runko Hv- ja Hk-sarjojen höyryvetureista ja tavarajunakaluston runko Tv- ja Tk-sarjojen vetureista.


Aallon tullessa johtoon KAIKKI höyryveturit oli hankittu. Aalto lopetti höyryvetureiden tilaukset (Aalto hyllytti Tv3:n ensi töikseen - kuulemma). Ilmeisesti pidät Hr1 sekä Tr1 ja Tr2 -sarjoja täysin merkityksettömänä osana VR:n vetovoimassa. Vuonna 1961 näiden määrä yhteensä oli 99 kpl kun samana vuonna oli dieselvetureita yhteensä 111 kpl. Tv1 aj Tk3 -sarjojen vetureita oli yhteensä 269 kpl, ja niitä oli valmistettu vielä sodan jälkeen.




> Käytännössä tämä tarkoitti esim. pikajunille matkavauhtia 60-70 km/h ja tavarajunille 35-40 km/h.


Vetokalustoa ohjasi ratojen kunto, tarkemmin sanottuna kiskopaino. Kuten nykyäänkin, radasta on kiinni junan nopeus, ei veturista. Hr12 - suurin veturi - ei tuolloin ollut sen nopeampi kuin Hr1 (120 km/h ja 110 km/h).

Koko Tk3-sarjan hankinnan peruste - ensimmäiset hankittiin suurempien Tv1-vetureiden jälkeen, vaikka olivat pienempiä ja keveämpiä - oli nimenomaan rataverkon tila. Piti olla vanhoja sarjoja korvaava tehokas ja nopea (60 km/h oli silloin nopea) veturi, jota oli mahdollista käyttää keveillä radoilla.




> Jos tällä linjalla olisi jatkettu niin mihinkä vuoteen asti Suomessa olisi rautatieliikennettä kyetty harjoittamaan, ennenkuin viimeinenkin junavuoro olisi näivettynyt pois ja kaikki radat olisi pitänyt kääriä rullalle? Olisiko takaraja 1970 vai aiemmin?


Niin, ja miten olisi VR:n tulos ja menestys kehittynyt, jos ei olisi tehty tarpeettomia dieselveturihankintoja, vaan siirrytty suoraan sähköön? On monta syytä arvella, että olisi ollut edullisempaa aikaistaa sähköistystä ja käyttää uusia höyryvetureita sähköistyksen etenemiseen asti. Olisiko Suoessa syntynyt jopa vientikelpoinen teollisuuden haara toisin kuin muiden ideoita kopioiva dieseleiden lisenssivalmistus? Olisiko ollut näin, sitä ei voi sanoa, koska kukaan ei ole asiaa tutkinut.

Tiedämme vain sen, mitä on tehty, ja mitä siitä on seurannut. Ei ole mennyt kovin hyvin, erityisesti Aallon aikana. Jos sattuu pitämään dieselvetureista, onko silloin niin, ettei niiden hankinnalla uusien ja käyttökelpoisten höyryvetureiden sijaan ole mitään tekemistä samanaikaisesti alkaneen tappiokierteen kanssa? Ja kun Pendolinoista ei tykkää, mutta ne kumminkin nostavat junaliikenteen menestystä, niin niilläkään ei taas ole mitään tekemistä keskenään?

Tunteiden tasolla minä tykkään höyryvetureista, en dieseleistä enkä sähkövetureista. Insinöörinä tiedän sähkövedon ylivoimaset edut niin höyryyn kuin dieseliinkin nähden, enkä yritä keksiä selityksiä sille, miksi pitäisi yhä käyttää höyryvetureita. Tai dieseleitä.

Ymmärrän rautatieliikenteen taloutta, mutta en lähde esittämään arvioita siitä ilman tarvittavia lähtötietoja uskomusten ja omien mieltymysten perusteella. Tai sen perusteella, että satun löytämään VR:n historiikista jonkin yksityiskohdan, joka tukee sitä, mihin haluan uskoa. Vaikka pidän Pendolinoja kyseenalaisena konseptina tämän hetken rautatieliikenteeseen Suomessa - erityisesti jälkiviisauden helppoudella - en silti kiellä sitä mahdollisuutta, että niillä on voinut olla ratkaiseva merkitys rautatiematkustamisen imagon kohottajana, mikä oli tarkoituskin. 

Kun näitä tietoja ei ole - eikä niitä löytynyt sinultakaan PNu kysyessäni - en mene tuomitsemaan. Mielipiteitä saa esittää ja esitän itsekin, mutta pitää osata ymmärtää niiden ja totuuden ero. On eri asia sanoa arvelevansa jotain tai olevansa jotain mieltä, kuten täällä yleensä sanotaankin, kuin väittää asian olevan niin kuin itse luulee.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> ... muutaman vanhan lehden ja esitteen selailu jo osoitti, miten luotettavia VR:n mainoskirjojen "tiedot" ovat. Eikä se ole vielä mitään varsinaisten lähteiden tutkimista, saati perusteellista työtä.
> --- 
> VR:n omissa historiikeissa esitetään tilastoja ja johtopäätöksiä, mutta valikoivasti, jotta ne tukevat historiikin tilaajan halua siitä, minkälaisena tilaaja haluaa asiat esittää.


VR:n uusinkin historiikki (1962-1987) on kirjoitettu VR:n henkilökunnan toimesta - ja toimessa. Kunkin aihealueen asiantuntija on pannut parastaan ja jos on vain ollut kirjoitushetkellä jo 25 vuotta niissä töissä mistä on käsky käynyt kirjoittaa, saattaa artikkeleista löytyä jotain muutakin tietoa, kuin mitä juuri silloin on ollut päällimmäisenä mielessä. Tämän viimeisimmän historiikin toimitti rautatieharrastajanakin tunnettu Eljas Pölhö, ja on hän joskus maininnut, että moni selkeäkin asia olisi jäänyt kirjoittamatta, ellei siitä olisi kirjoittajalle huomautettu. Selvää on, että kaikkea taustasuunnittelua, jos ollenkaan, ei ole kirjassa mainittu. Se on tilaajansa näköinen kirja ja elää päiväntilanteessa noin vuosia 1985-86.

Kirjan ilmestyttyä muistan HS:n teilanneen koko opuksen vanhanaikaisena tiiliskivenä, joka kertoo vain "ratanauloista ja kiskopainoista", mutta ei historiaa ja syitä. Se on totta ja jos vielä 2012 julkaistaan historiikki, se ei todellakaan ole enää samaa sarjaa kuin edelliset kirjat vuosilta 1912, 1937, 1962 ja 1987.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä keskustelu ei ole tieteellistä väittelyä, joka päätyy totuuteen, vaan puutteellisten tietojen perusteella tapahtuvaa pohdintaa siitä, miten asiat ehkä voisivat olla.


Jonkun yrityksen tekemien päätösten taustoista ei oikein millään tieteelläkään saa kaivettua totuutta esiin, koska valmisteluprosessit ovat olleet salaisia. Tietoa tulee ulos vain sen verran, mitä yrityksen edustajat itse kertovat. Loppujen lopuksi jää sitten kunkin jokaisen lukijan itse harkittavaksi, mitä uskoo ja mitä ei ja mitä arvailee sellaisista asioista, joita ei ole kerrottu. Sinänsä minua ei yllätä, että tässä(kin) asiassa Antero edustaa kantaa, joka ei ole yhteneväinen "viran puolesta" hommia tehneiden kanssa.

----------


## PNu

> Kaikkiin lähteisiin tulee suhtautua kriittisesti, se on asioiden selvittämisen peruslähtökohta. Se, että löytää jonkin omaa asennetta tukevan tiedon ja väittää sitten olevansa oikeassa, on lähinnä uskontoihin liittyvä ilmiö.


En väitä olevani oikeassa vaan olen esittänyt asian niin kuin virallinen rautatiehistoria sen tuntee. Pendolinojen hankintaan liittyvistä tapahtumista esittämäni tieto perustuu aiheesta tehtyyn uutisointiin, jota keräsin aikanaan.

Kulissien takainen totuus voi hyvinkin olla jotain muuta mutta sitä pitäisi pystyä perustelemaan jotenkin. Kaikkein naurettavinta on tämä sinun harrastamasi linja, jossa kiven kovaa väitetään toisten olevan väärässä ja VR:n historiikkien valehtelevan mutta ei pystytä esittämään ensimmäistäkään lähdettä, joka osoittaisi asioiden olleen toisin. Mielestäni on muita aiheesta kiinnostuneita kohtaan melkoinen karhunpalvelus esittää tosiasioina "tietoja", jotka ilmeisesti ovat vain oman vilkkaan mielikuvituksesi tuotetta. 




> Kun VR aikanaan julkaisee historiikin Pendolinoajasta, siinä tuskin ollaan sitä mieltä jota itse PNu olet Pendolinoista nyt. Uskotko historiikkiin silloin yhtä vakaasti kuin nyt, kun sieltä ei sitten löytdykään tukea omalle ajatuksellesi?


Niin minähän en ole esittänyt täällä yhtäkään mielipidettä Pendolinojen hankinnan puolesta tai vastaan lukuunottamatta sitä, että ymmärrän miksi VR 1992 piti Pendolinoa X2000-junaa parempana. 




> Jos ei kestä lukea omien ajatusten kanssa ristiriitaisia pohdintoja, on parempi jättää foorumin seuraaminen alkuunsa.


Minä kestän sen hyvin, koska pystyn esittämään lähteen, johon omat väitteeni perustuvat ja kuka tahansa voi ne halutessaan tarkistaa ja tehdä omat johtopäätöksensä. Mutta kestätkö sinä?




> Aallon tullessa johtoon KAIKKI höyryveturit oli hankittu. Aalto lopetti höyryvetureiden tilaukset


Ymmärrettävästi. Höyryvetureiden kaltaisten 5-8 % hyötysuhteen omaavien laitteiden rakentamisen jatkaminen olisi ollut todella hölmöä.




> (Aalto hyllytti Tv3:n ensi töikseen - kuulemma).


Päätös jättää Tv3 tilaamatta tehtiin jo vuosia ennen Aallon 1956 tapahtunutta pääjohtajaksi tulemista. Tämä selviää VR:n historiikistä 1937-1962 mutta sitähän sinä et tietenkään usko.




> Ilmeisesti pidät Hr1 sekä Tr1 ja Tr2 -sarjoja täysin merkityksettömänä osana VR:n vetovoimassa.


Hr1 oli jokseenkin merkityksetön, koska niitä oli vain 22. Näistäkin 10 uusinta oli käytössä vain noin 15 vuotta ja tästäkin suuren osan lähinnä varavetureina. Hr1 oli tärkeä korkeintaan veturitekniikan kehittymisen kannalta ja siltäkin osin vain kansallisella tasolla.

Tr-sarjan vetureilla sen sijaan oli huomattavaakin merkitystä. Kun niitä oli yhteensä kuitenkin vain 87 kpl ja Tv1, Tv2 ja Tk3 vetureita noin 290 kpl niin väistämättä jälkimmäiset olivat tavarakuljetusten todellinen selkäranka. 




> Niin, ja miten olisi VR:n tulos ja menestys kehittynyt, jos ei olisi tehty tarpeettomia dieselveturihankintoja, vaan siirrytty suoraan sähköön?


No Aalto nimenomaan oli se VR:n pääjohtaja, joka ajoi sähköistyspäätöksen läpi ja vieläpä varsin tiukalla aikataululla. Sähköistyksen valmistelun aloittaminen oli suunnilleen ensimmäisiä päätöksiä, joita Aalto VR:n johdossa teki. Aalto jos kuka nimenomaan olikin sähkömies. Hän tuli VR:n johtoonkin Pohjolan Voiman toimitusjohtajan paikalta.

----------


## Rbnqss

> Kun tuorein dieselmoottorijunaprojekti lähti liikkeelle, hallitus oli taannut "kiskobussikelpoisten" ratojen henkilöliikenteen säilyvän Nurmes-Kontiomäki -osuutta lukuun ottamatta kiskobussien käyttöönottoon asti. Ja tietoisena siitä, miten hankinta vähentäisi liikennöintikustannuksia, VR laittoi hankkeen etenemään, olihan laman hellittäminenkin siinä vaiheessa jo vähitellen näköpiirissä. Sen suhteen onkin melkoisen kiusallinen tilanne että nyt, moottorijunien vihdoin tullessa käyttöön, rautatieliikenteen tukia leikataan ja VR itse korottaa tukivaatimuksiaan.


Faktaa on valitettavasti myös se, että vaikka nämä kiskobussit nyt ovat tulleet liikenteeseen, VR perusteli Joensuu - Nurmes liikenteen kannattamattomuutta sillä että kiskobussit oli kallis investointi ja niillä ajaminen on kallista. Missä vaiheessa näin pääsi käymään? Eikö kiskobussit tilattu juuri siksi että niillä voitaisiin korvata veturivetoiset taajamajunat.  Joensuu - Pieksämäki välillä yhden kiskobussin kapasiteetti on täysin riittämätön, itsekin olen joutunut lattialla istuman. Sitä väliä ajettaneen marraskuussa kolmella yksiköllä mikäli vanha aikataulu pitää paikkansa.. Joensuu - Pieksämäki välillä minusta on turha keskustela siitä että käyttäjiä näille junayhteyksille olisi liian vähän. En tiedä Vr:n perustetta, millä matkustajamäärillä se liikenne olisi kannattavaa. Käsitääkseni kuitenkaan päiväjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisesta Joensuu - Pieksämäki ei olla onneksi edes keskusteltu. Ymmärrän sen että Vr on liikelaitos, jonka tavoite on tuottaa voittoa.  Tapa on vaan vähän väärä näin maallikon / harrastajan silmin. Sama kun joku Kiitolinja Oy hinnoittelisi hintansa niin korkeiksi että kukaan ei takuulla osta palveluja kyseiseltä kuljetusyritykseltä. Kaukana takana on ne ajat kun VR vielä palveli yksityisasiakkaita toimittamalla vaunukuorman rehua ja lannoitteita Outokummun makasiineille Hankkija nimiselle yritykselle. Muistan lapsuudestani kun Outokummun asemalle jo kaivostoiminnan loputtua saattoi sillointällöin eksyä Railshipin vaunu tuoden paikalliselle Turulan konepajalle tavaraa. Nyt asia on aivan toisin. VR ei halua enää edes ajatella pienyrityksien tarpeita. Joitakin lienee vielä, mutta pakkopullaa taitaa sekin olla, joille siis VR toimittaa vaunukuormia tai vie tyhjiä vaunuja kuormattavaksi. Paperin lakon aikaan huomasi kyllä mistä VR elää, siitä ei jäänyt pienintäkään epäilystä. Olisiko kärjistettynä jopa näin että jos paperiteollisuus Suomessa loppuisi, loppuisi suurimmalta osin myös tavarajunaliikenne. 

Myöskään sitä intoa jolla RHK olisi rullaamassa Nurmes - Kontiomäki rataosan, en tajua. Onhan radan varrella monia kyllästämöitä/sahoja ja talkkitehtaallekin menee rata joka kyseiseltä rataosalta erkanee. Lisäksi rata olisi aivan loistava linkki Joensuusta pohjoiseen. En tiedä kuinka vapaasti täällä foorumilla saa mielipiteensä ilmaista mutta minusta RHK:n harjoittama toiminta lakkautuksin osalta on lähinnä hölmöä. Saa sellaisen kuvan että ainoa kannattava rataosa Suomessa on Helsinki - Rovaniemi. Muu on joutavaa pistää rullalle.

Mutta jos palaisi vielä takisin alkuperäiseen aiheeseen...

Pendolinojen hankinta on osoittautunut huonoksi ratkaisuksi, onhan ne komeita mutta niinhän sitä sanotaan että moni kakku päältä kaunis. Pari kertaa olen pendolla mennyt mutta mielelläni en sitä valitse, vaikka olenkin suht lyhyt, 176cm pituutta niin ahdas se on, sama kuin tunkisi sardiineja sillipurkkiin. Ja kun kallistus ei suurimmaksi osaksi ajasta toimi, edes kesällä, on matkustusmukavuus muutenkin melko epämiellyttävä. Nyt VR aloittaa vielä imagopelleilynsä sillä että Sr2:sen sn on pudotettu 160:iin ja niihin on vaihdettu pyöräkerrat, joilla ei ilmeisesti ole suoritettu 200km/h testejä. Se kokemus mikä minulla on Sr2:sen kyydistä 160km/h vauhdissa, osoitti sen että veturi huojuu sivusunnassa aika paljon jo siinä vauhdissa. Minun silmissäni V:n imagokampanja on hiukan epäonnistunut. IC ja IC2 on onnistunut kokonaisuus. Tosin Tampere - Helsinki välillä aiheutti naurunpurskahduksen junaemännän kuulutus etti voinut tarjota kahvia kaikkiin osostoihin koska tarjoilukärryssä ilmeni tekninen vika... Se taas ei liity siihen millään lailla etteikö IC:t olisi toimiva kokonaisuus.

Jos olen esittänyt vääriä väitteitä kirjoitelmassani niin olen toki kiitollinen jos joku niitä ystävällisesti oikaisee mutta kirjoitan omasta kokemuksestani, ja edustan vain omaa mielipidettäni...

----------


## PNu

> VR:n uusinkin historiikki (1962-1987) on kirjoitettu VR:n henkilökunnan toimesta - ja toimessa. Kunkin aihealueen asiantuntija on pannut parastaan ja jos on vain ollut kirjoitushetkellä jo 25 vuotta niissä töissä mistä on käsky käynyt kirjoittaa, saattaa artikkeleista löytyä jotain muutakin tietoa, kuin mitä juuri silloin on ollut päällimmäisenä mielessä. Tämän viimeisimmän historiikin toimitti rautatieharrastajanakin tunnettu Eljas Pölhö, ja on hän joskus maininnut, että moni selkeäkin asia olisi jäänyt kirjoittamatta, ellei siitä olisi kirjoittajalle huomautettu. Selvää on, että kaikkea taustasuunnittelua, jos ollenkaan, ei ole kirjassa mainittu. Se on tilaajansa näköinen kirja ja elää päiväntilanteessa noin vuosia 1985-86.


VR:n historiikeissä on tietysti omat puutteensa. Tiedän itsekin niistä tiettyjä yksityiskohtia, jotka on esitetty virheellisesti. Tässä puheena olevassa asiassa eli VR:n nopeustavoitteessa luotan niihin kuitenkin täysin. Tämä siksi, että historiikin ilmoittamat nopeustavoitteet ovat täysin johdonmukaisia sen kanssa, että VR:n 80-luvulla tilaaman uuden matkustajajunakaluston suurin sallittu nopeus oli vain 140-160 km/h. En myöskään keksi yhtäkään järkevää syytä, miksi VR haluaisi ilmoittaa todellista pienempiä tavoitteita, kun yleensä laitos on pyrkinyt esittämään asiat ennemminkin yltiöoptimistisella tavalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä siksi, että historiikin ilmoittamat nopeustavoitteet ovat täysin johdonmukaisia sen kanssa, että VR:n 80-luvulla tilaaman uuden matkustajajunakaluston suurin sallittu nopeus oli vain 140-160 km/h. En myöskään keksi yhtäkään järkevää syytä, miksi VR haluaisi ilmoittaa todellista pienempiä tavoitteita, kun yleensä laitos on pyrkinyt esittämään asiat ennemminkin yltiöoptimistisella tavalla.


Osattiin sitä ennenkin kerskailla nopeilla junilla. Muistan että joko VR:n 1962 vuoden historiikissa tai 100-vuotis juhlajulkaisussa esiteltiin ensimmäisiä teräsmatkustajavaunuja (niitä Saksan Esslingenissä  rakennettuja), ja että niiden suurin sallittu nopeus olisi 160 km/h. Niiden vaunujen kohtalosta olen ymmärtänyt sen, että kun joidenkin EP- ja pikajunien nopeuksia nostettiin 1980-luvulla 140 km/h:ksi, niin näitä vanhimpia teräsvaunuja ei saanut liittää niihin, koska niistä puuttuivat kiskojarrut. 

Kysyn siksi teiltä asiantuntijoilta: Jos Suomessa olisi jo 1960-luvulla ollut vetureita ja ratoja joilla olisi saanut ajaa 160, niin olisiko niin nopeisiin juniin saanut laittaa näitä "Esslingenin plootuja" sellaisenaan, ilman muutostöitä? Vai ovatki turvallisuusmääräykset tulleet vuosien varrella ankaremmiksi? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Määräykset ovat vuosien varrella tiukentuneet, monella tavalla. Kiskojarru on yksi, nykyään ovissa on oltava automaattinen lukitus eli avaamisen esto yli 5 km/h nopeuksissa, puuvaunujen rakennetta ei hyväksyttäisi ajoon ollenkaan jne.

En epäile, etteikö Esslingenit olisi hyväksytty 160 km/h nopeuteen, jos tehdas sen lupaa tai sallii. Olen ihmeissäni katsellut 1980-luvulla Englannissa mielestäni aataminaikuisia matkustajavaunuja, joissa on 100 mph leima. Teli muistutti ikivanhaa meillä kapearaiteisista tuttua Fox Patent -teliä (yhtenäinen niitattu sivulevy), hyttivaunun jokaisessa hytissä oli ovet laiturille, ovessa tavallinen kahvalukko, joka taidettiin avata vain ulkoa (ensin ikkuna auki), korin rakenne puuta mutta pinnasta pellitetty. Ja tönkkäjarrut.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kysyn siksi teiltä asiantuntijoilta: Jos Suomessa olisi jo 1960-luvulla ollut vetureita ja ratoja joilla olisi saanut ajaa 160, niin olisiko niin nopeisiin juniin saanut laittaa näitä "Esslingenin plootuja" sellaisenaan, ilman muutostöitä? Vai ovatki turvallisuusmääräykset tulleet vuosien varrella ankaremmiksi?


En ole asiantuntija mutta ko. kirjassa (VR:n historiikki 1937-1962) mainitaan tuossa kohdassa myös kiskojarrujen asennusmahdollisuudesta suuria nopeuksia varten, joten uskoisin tämän tarkoittavan, että ne olisi vaadittu myös tuohon aikaan. 

Toisaalta ko. kirjan mukaan vaunujen telirakenne oli suunniteltu jopa nopeudelle 160 km/h mutta varsinaisesti koko vaunun suurinta rakennenopeutta ei mainita. Ymmärtääkseni telirakenne on yleensäkin tapana mitoittaa yläkanttiin, jotta kulkuominaisuudet varmasti säilyisivät hyvinä myös suurimmalla sallitulla nopeudella. Tosin samalla vaunutyypillä on sittemmin ajettu kaupallisessakin liikenteessä 160 km/h, joten ilmeisesti kysymyksessä oli tässä tapauksessa myös koko vaunun mitoitusnopeus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kulissien takainen totuus voi hyvinkin olla jotain muuta mutta sitä pitäisi pystyä perustelemaan jotenkin. Kaikkein naurettavinta on tämä sinun harrastamasi linja, jossa kiven kovaa väitetään toisten olevan väärässä ja VR:n historiikkien valehtelevan mutta ei pystytä esittämään ensimmäistäkään lähdettä, joka osoittaisi asioiden olleen toisin. Mielestäni on muita aiheesta kiinnostuneita kohtaan melkoinen karhunpalvelus esittää tosiasioina "tietoja", jotka ilmeisesti ovat vain oman vilkkaan mielikuvituksesi tuotetta.


Tämä on keskustelufoorumi, jossa saa esittää omia käsityksiään asioista. Niitä saa myös puolustaa, ja puolusteluja arvostella ja argumentoida vastaan. Niin teet sinä minun ajatuksilleni ja minä sinun ajatuksillesi.

Ei tarvita lähteitä asioille, jotka jokainen voi todeta itse. Kaikkien havaittavissa oleville asioille voi ja saa päätellä syitä, jotka poikkeavat siitä, mitä VR:n omissa historiikeissa kirjoitetaan. Olen itse ja joku muukin jo todennut, ettei ole oikein pitää VR:n historiikkeja luotettavana historiallisena lähteenä, joka sulkisi pois muunlaisen totuuden. Kun Suomessa ei ole näitä asioita tieteellisellä uskottavuudella tutkittu, ei ole minun eikä muidenkaan mahdollista mainita lähteinä muita tutkimuksia. Mutta se ei tee minusta valehtelijaa, kuten yrität osoittaa. En väitä sinunkaan valehtelevan kun toistat sitä, minkä jokainen voi lukea VR:n historiikeista. Pidän sinua vain sinisilmäisenä, kun uskot siihen ainoana totuutena.




> Ymmärrettävästi. Höyryvetureiden kaltaisten 5-8 % hyötysuhteen omaavien laitteiden rakentamisen jatkaminen olisi ollut todella hölmöä.


Niitä vain tehtiin niin kauan kun ei ollut parempaakaan keinoa. Jos dieselveturin käytännön hyötysuhde on 20-25 %, mutta höyryveturin polttoaine 80 % halvempaa, höyryveturi on taloudellisesti kannattavampi. Oletuksella, että pääoma- ja muut kulut ovat samat. Näin tuskin oli 1950-luvulla, vaan dieselveturit olivat kalliita.




> Hr1 oli jokseenkin merkityksetön, koska niitä oli vain 22. Näistäkin 10 uusinta oli käytössä vain noin 15 vuotta ja tästäkin suuren osan lähinnä varavetureina. Hr1 oli tärkeä korkeintaan veturitekniikan kehittymisen kannalta ja siltäkin osin vain kansallisella tasolla.


Puhe oli vetovoimasta pääjohtaja Aallon aikana, ei 15 vuotta siitä eteenpäin. Ei kai ole ihme, että käyttöikä jäi lyhyeksi, kun kerran Aalto tilasi läjäpäin dieselvetureita niin, että vetovoimaa oli yli tarpeen.

Hr1 suunniteltiin 1930-luvulla, joten ei se enää tekniikan kehittämisen kannalta tärkeä ollut 1950-luvulla. Väitänkin siksi, että Hr1 oli tärkeä raskaasti kiskotettujen ratojen nopeissa kaukojunissa, joita varten veturi oli tarkoitettukin. Ja vetureiden määrä oli suhteessa niiden tarpeeseen ja käyttömahdollisuuksiin. Tietenkään se ei ollut tärkeä kevyesti kiskotettujen rataosien liikenteessä, mutta sen perusteella, että kevyesti kiskotettuja ratoja oli paljon ja raskaita vähän, et voi väittää, ettei raskaiden ratojen veturilla olisi ollut merkitystä.




> Tr-sarjan vetureilla sen sijaan oli huomattavaakin merkitystä. Kun niitä oli yhteensä kuitenkin vain 87 kpl ja Tv1, Tv2 ja Tk3 vetureita noin 290 kpl niin väistämättä jälkimmäiset olivat tavarakuljetusten todellinen selkäranka.


Viittaan jo edellä mainitsemaani ratojen kiskotukseen ja kantokykyyn. Tietenkin raskaiden ja keveiden vetureiden määrä on ratojen suhteessa myös tavarajunanvetureiden kohdalla.




> No Aalto nimenomaan oli se VR:n pääjohtaja, joka ajoi sähköistyspäätöksen läpi ja vieläpä varsin tiukalla aikataululla. Sähköistyksen valmistelun aloittaminen oli suunnilleen ensimmäisiä päätöksiä, joita Aalto VR:n johdossa teki. Aalto jos kuka nimenomaan olikin sähkömies. Hän tuli VR:n johtoonkin Pohjolan Voiman toimitusjohtajan paikalta.


Tämän selityksen valossa on vieläkin omituisempaa, että ryhdytään hankkimaan mittavassa määrässä dieselvetureita. Ensin siis romutetaan ennen aikojaan höyryvetureita, ja sitten romutetaan ennen aikojaan dieselvetureita. Tämäkö on mielestäsi ollut Aallon suunnitelma?

Ylipäätään ajatuksenkulustasi vetovoiman suhteen näyttää puuttuvan sen ymmärtäminen, minkä vuoksi vetovoimaa uusitaan. Käytännössä Suomessa koko höyryveturikauden ajan vetureiden uusimisen pääasiallinen syy oli vetureiden käyminen liian pienikokoisiksi ja suorituskyvyltään heikoiksi. Junat muuttuivat raskaammiksi, joten tarvittiin tehokkaampia vetureita. Tämä kehitys alkoi kuitenkin laantua jo 1930-luvulla. Eli alettiin saavuttaa niitä rajoja, joita ei ollut tarve enää ylittää.

Tämä selittää sen, miksi vanhoina ja kelvottomina pitämäsi 1920-luvulla ensi kerran valmistetut veturityypit olivat täysin käyttökelpoisia vielä 1950- ja jopa 1960-luvuilla. Ja samoja vetureita valmistettiin vielä 1950-luvulla. Rataverkossa ja liikenteessä oli 1930-luvulla saavutettu vaatimustaso, joka ei ollut muuttunut 30 vuoden aikana.

Tämä sama ilmiö on havaittavissa myös höyryveturikauden jälkeen. Juuri sen vuoksi olet PNu lukenut, että 160 km/h on nopeus, jota ei tultaisi koskaan ylittämään. Nykyistä Dv12-sarjaa valmistettiin 21 vuoden ajan samoilla suoritusarvoilla: 1000 kW, 125 km/h. Kaikki ovat käytössä, eikä niiden hävittämistä ole suunniteltu.

Teknisesti höyryveturi ei vanhene koskaan, sillä sen rakenteen lähtökohta on kuluvien osien jatkuva uusiminen. Ne osat, joita höyryveturissa ei uusita, on mitoitettu siten, että ne eivät käytössä millään tavalla vanhene.

Dieselveturin rakenne ei ole yhtä ikuinen kuin höyryveturilla, minkä vuoksi Dv12-sarjalle on tehty erilaisia modernisointeja. Mutta hylkäys ja kokonaan uuden tyypin hankinta ei ole ollut tarpeen, koska suorituskyky riittää liikenteen vaatimuksiin.

Siis 1960-luvun suorituskykyvaatimus, joka on vain hieman suurempi kuin 1950-luvulla ja itse asiassa vain hieman suurempi kuin 1930-luvulla, jolloin Hr1 ja Tr1-sarjojen hankinta alkoi, pätee vieläkin 2000-luvulla. Miksikö näin? Siksi, että ihminen ja vuorokausi ovat samat nyt kuin 70 vuotta sitten.

Ja tarpeetonta kiistelyä välttääkseni, tässä pieni vertailu suorituskyvyistä:

Henkilöliikenne:
Hr1
vv. 1939-1957, 110 km/h, hankauspaino 52 ton., akselipaino 17,2 ton
Dv12
vv. 1963-1984, 125 km/h, hankauspaino 66 ton., akselipaino 16,4 ton.

Tavaraliikenne
Tr1
vv. 1940-1957, 80 km/h, hankauspaino 68 ton., akselipaino 17 ton.
Dv12
vv. 1963-1984, 80 km/h, hankauspaino 66 ton., akselipaino 16,4 ton.

Sr1
vv. 1973-1985, 140 km/h, hankauspaino 84 ton., akselipaino 21 ton.

Hankauspaino kuvaa veturin käytännön vetovoimaa, sillä koneteho riittää pyörittämään pyöriä luistoon asti. Akselipaino kuvaa veturin radalle asettamaa rakennevaatimusta. Hr1, Tr1 ja Dv12 ovat käytännössä samaan tarkoitukseen soveltuvia vetureita. Dv12:ssa on kaksi maksiminopeutta vaihteiston asetuksen mukaan. Höyryvetureissa tämä "vaihteistoasetus" on vetopyörän koko, minkä vuoksi oli pakko tehdä samasta veturista eri versiot henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteelle.

Sr1 olikin korvaaja Dr12 ja Dr13 sarjoille, joita ei akselipainonsa vuoksi voinut käyttää kaikkialla rataverkolla.

Antero
ero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jonkun yrityksen tekemien päätösten taustoista ei oikein millään tieteelläkään saa kaivettua totuutta esiin, koska valmisteluprosessit ovat olleet salaisia. Tietoa tulee ulos vain sen verran, mitä yrityksen edustajat itse kertovat. Loppujen lopuksi jää sitten kunkin jokaisen lukijan itse harkittavaksi, mitä uskoo ja mitä ei ja mitä arvailee sellaisista asioista, joita ei ole kerrottu.


Ensinnäkin, tässä väitellään VR:n joka on ollut ensin valtion virasto, sitten liikelaitos ja lopuksi valtionyhtiö, strategisista valinnoista. 

Ei ole mitään perusteita olettaa, että valmisteluprosessit ja niihin johtavat asiat olisi arkistoitu huonommin kuin muussakaan valtion ja kuntien hallinnossa. Materiaalia on varmasti talllessa paljon, eikä asioihin osallistuneita - joita on paljon - sido sellaiset salassapitovaatimukset kuin puolustusalalla, oikeudessa tai suurissa yksityisissä yrityksissä. Lähteitä on siis käytettävissä, kunhan on tutkijoita.

Historiantutkimuksessa on noudattamalla tieteellisiä periaatteita sekä perehtymällä lähteisiin huolella, mahdollista tuoda esille ja paljastaa asioita, joita ei aikalaisjulkaisuissa esitetä. On huomioitava muutama periaate:
Lähtökohdaksi ei voi ottaa virallisen kertomuksen taustoittamista, vaan tutkimuskysymyksen, jolla voi paljastaa myös ennen tuntemattomia seikkoja. Esimerkiksi sen sijaan, että mitkä perustelut Pendolinohankinnalle oli, tutkitaan, mitkä olivat VR:n henkilöjunaliikenteen kehittämisvaihtoehdot 1980-90-luvun taitteessa.On mentävä mahdollisimman pitkälle alkuperäislähteisiin, esimerkiksi kokousten pöytäkirjoihin, valmistelumuistioihin jne. ja kiinnitettävä huomiota myös muihin kuin "virallisen version" seikkoihin (esimerkiksi esityksiin paikallisjuna- tai raitioliikenteen kehittämiseksi 1950- ja 60-luvuilla). Alkuperäislähteet ko. aikakaudelta ovat aina tärkein lähde.Jos mahdollista, kannattaa myös haastatella aikalaisia. Siinä vaiheessa, kun asioista on kulunut joitakin kymmeniä vuosia, vielä elossa olevat henkilöt voivat kertoa asioita, jotka olisi aiemmin pidetty salassa. Haastattelulähteet ovat aina toissijaisia asiakirjoihin verrattuna.Raideliikenteen strategiavalinnoista on tehty kaksi oikein mainiota tutkimusta Ruotsissa ja Suomessa viime vuosina:

Tomas Ekman: Spår i vägen. Teknikval, politik & spårvägstrafik i Stockholm 1920-2002 (2002)
Hanna Sirkiä: Hyvästi ny sitt raitsikat. Raitiovaunuliikenteen lopettaminen Turussa 1961 - 72.

Molemmissa näissä tutkimuksissa on käyty huolellisesti läpi viralliset asiakirjat sekä aikalaiskeskustelu. Molemmat selvitykset osoittivat, että sekä Tukholman että Turun raitiovaunuliikenteen lakkautus toteutettiin siten, että perustelut ja laskemat tehtiin tarkoitushakuisesti ja vääristellen esimerkiksi seuraavin keinoin:
Vain raitiovaunuliikenteelle laskettiin väyläkustannus, bussien todellisuudessa erittäin suuria väyläkustannuksia ei arvioitu.Raitiovaunuliikenteen vain muutamia vuosia aikaisemmin suunniteltuja parannuksia ei huomioitu.Busseille annettiin epärealistisia oletusarvoja, esimerkiksi suuri matkustajakapasiteetti tms.Selvitysmatkat ja lähteet haettiin vain raitiovaunut lakkauttaneista kaupungeista.On ihan VR:n virallista historiikkia v. 1962-87 lukemalla todennäköistä, että esimerkiksi VR Oy:n matkustajaliikenteen strategiavalinnat on tehty vastaavaan tapaan. Yksi varsin paljastava lähde tässä suhteessa on historiikin sivujen 61-62 teksti "Rautateiden tulevaisuuden näkymuiä", jossa esitetään väitteitä, jotka muka koskevat kaikkia maailman rautateitä, mutta tosiasiassa eivät koske niitä kaikkia - esimerkiksi väitteet muun kuin suurkaupunkien lähiliikenteen mahdottomuudesta sekä kappaletavaraliikenteen lakkaamisesta. Tekstin lähtökohtana ovat ilmeisesti Iso-Britannian nk. Beechingin raportit.

Myös valtionyrityksistä ja suurista yrityksistä on tehty laadukkaita ja paljastavia historiallisia tutkimuksia kuten Markku Kuisman Neste Oy:n ja KOP:n historiikit. Näitä molempia tutkimuksia toki auttoi se, että ko. yritykset oli tutkimuksen tekovaiheessa fuusioitu muihin yrityksiin, jolloin kiusallisistakin asioista saattoi puhua.

Hämmästyttää myös Kuukanko:n oletus, että "salaisista" asioista ei saa tietoa. Miten sitten esimerkiksi sotahistoriassa oltaisiin voitu todeta oikeasti salassa pidettäviksi aiottuja asioita, jotka olivat paljon valonarempia kuin mikään yritysten päätös voi olla? Esimerkiksi KOP:n historiassa käydään tarkoin läpi nk. Kouri - kaupat. 

Tietysti on niin, että kaikki ei käy tutkimuksessakaan ilmi. Esimerkiksi Hanna Sirkiän Turun raitiovaunujen lakkautusta koskevassa tutkimuksessa ei läpikäyty yleisiä arvioita tarkemmin sitä, miten bussiyhtiöiden ja bussikorivalmistajien lobbaus vaikutti päätökseen. Tässä oli toki kysymys myös siitä, että tutkijan aika ei riittänyt kaikkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikko Laaksosen selvitys tutkimuksen periaatteista on erittäin hyvä ja valaiseva. Sen perusteella voinee hyvin ymmärtää, mikä ero on tässä käytävällä keskustelulla ja pätevällä ja luotettavalla tutkimuksella.

Muistelen, että joku olisi jollain tasolla tutkinut 1950-ja 1960-lukujen teollisuuspolitiikkaa Suomessa. Aihe sivuaa hyvin vahvasti rautateitä ja vetokalustohankintoja, sillä tamperelainen veturiteollisuus oli Suomen mittakaavassa varsin merkittävää.

Tämän tutkimuksen tuloksena oli muistaakseni toteamus siitä, että dieselvetureita tilattiin ennemminkin poliittisista ja työllisyyssyistä kuin VR:n tarpeisiin. On hyvä muistaa ja ymmärtää, että tuolloin kaupalliset olot olivat aivan toista kuin nykyään. Protektionismi ja korruptio kukoistivat. Mikään ei pakottanut avoimiin tarjouskilpailuihin, päin vastoin julkiset laitokset oli pakotettu hankkimaan kotimaisilta valmistajilta kaikki se, mitä Suomessa vaan valmistettiin. Poliisin Saabeja myöten, kun Uudenkaupungin autotehdas saatiin käyntiin.

En väitä, että tämä oli pelkästään pahasta. Toki on älykkäämpää teettää suomalaisilla työntekijöillä vetureita, Saabeja ja Sisuja vaikka yli tarpeen kuin maksaa palkkaa joutenolosta. Myös Fortumin (entinen Imatran Voima) kohdalla nähdään räikeästi, mitä toiseen laitaan meno merkitsee. Ennen IVO:n tarkoitus oli tuottaa Suomelle sähköä mahdollisimman edullisesti. Niin se tekikin, vaikka muualla sähkö oli kalliimpaa. Nyt sen sijaan Fortum nostaa sähkön hinnan Suomessakin ulkomaiselle tasolle, koska jos ei suomalainen maksa, Fortum myy sähkönsä ulkomaille. Edullisten tuotantokustannusten etu ei tule enää suomalaisille, vaan Fortumin omistajille ja johtajille.

Kun tässä kalustohankinnoista puhutaan, voisi sanoa, että hulvaton kaluston uusiminen oli jollain lailla hyväksyttävää aikaisemmin, kun se sentään työllisti suomalaisia. Nythän ei tilanne enää ole näin, koska avoimessa kaupassa Suomi on kiltti ja noudattaa EU:n sääntöjä, mikä näyttää olevan etelämaalaisille yrityksille yllätys. Ja näin VR Oy:n toiminta päätyy samaan kuin Fortumin kohdalla: Monopoliaseman aiheuttama yrityksen hyöty valutetaan ulkomaille.

Aikaisemmin työllistäminen näkyi virasto-VR:n tappioina, kun oikein olisi ollut kirjata työllisyyshankinnat valtion budjettiin työllisyydenhoitomenoiksi. Nyt rahan valuttaminen ulkomaille verhotaan toisella tavalla. VR-konsernin tilinpäätös näyttää voittoa, mutta valtion ostoliikenteen muodossa olevaa tukea osakeyhtiölle ei konsernin tilinpäätös erittele. Mutta löytyyhän se muista tilastoista, kun osaa kaivaa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ei tarvita lähteitä asioille, jotka jokainen voi todeta itse.


No mitenkähän ilman lähteitä voi todeta, että VR:n nopeustavoite oli 20-25 vuotta sitten 200 km/h, kuten olet tuolla edellä niin suurella itsevarmuudella julistanut?




> Olen itse ja joku muukin jo todennut, ettei ole oikein pitää VR:n historiikkeja luotettavana historiallisena lähteenä, joka sulkisi pois muunlaisen totuuden.


Edes tieteellisessä tutkimuksessa toissijaisiin lähteisiin viittaamista ei ole kielletty, vaikka tietysti tarkoituksena onkin käyttää keskeisiltä osin ensisijaisia lähteitä. Sen sijaan on täysin kiellettyä keksiä lähteitä omasta päästään, jota kaikesta päätellen sinä harrastat. 

En pidä VR:n historiikkiä erehtymättömänä mutta luotan siihen tässä asiassa niin kauan kunnes joku esittää paremman lähteen tai edes hyvät perustelut, miksi asiat olisivat toisin. Toistaiseksi muutkin perustelut, kuten VR:n 80-luvulla hankkiman kaluston suurin sallittu nopeus puhuvat nimenomaan sen puolesta, että VR:n historiikki on tässä asiassa oikeassa. 




> Kun Suomessa ei ole näitä asioita tieteellisellä uskottavuudella tutkittu, ei ole minun eikä muidenkaan mahdollista mainita lähteinä muita tutkimuksia.


Siinäpä se. Sen takia ihmettelenkin miten kehtaat vaatia minua esittämään asiasta tieteellistä näyttöä, vaikka itse et pysty esittämään edes toissijaista tietoa kuten minä.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Ymmärrettävästi. Höyryvetureiden kaltaisten 5-8 % hyötysuhteen omaavien laitteiden rakentamisen jatkaminen olisi ollut todella hölmöä.
> 
> 
> Niitä vain tehtiin niin kauan kun ei ollut parempaakaan keinoa.


Tuo on täysin totta. 50-luvulla onneksi parempia keinoja oli ja siksi höyryvetureiden tuotanto lopetettiin.




> Jos dieselveturin käytännön hyötysuhde on 20-25 %, mutta höyryveturin polttoaine 80 % halvempaa, höyryveturi on taloudellisesti kannattavampi.


Noilla oletusarvoilla kyllä mutta käsityksesi höyryveturin polttoaineen edullisuudesta onkin virheellinen. Oikeasti dieselveturi oli polttoainekustannuksiltaan olennaisesti halvempi ja tämä olikin keskeinen dieselöinnin peruste.




> Oletuksella, että pääoma- ja muut kulut ovat samat. Näin tuskin oli 1950-luvulla, vaan dieselveturit olivat kalliita.


Dieselveturit maksoivat enemmän mutta käytännön junaliikenteessä yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään 1,5-2 höyryveturin työt, joten höyryvoiman pääomakulut eivät oikeasti olleet yhtään pienemmät tarvittavien vetureiden suuremmasta lukumäärästä johtuen.

Kun nyt yrität jatkuvasti osoittaa Aallon veturitekniikkaa täysin ymmärtämättömäksi niin väitätkö tämän koskevan myös VR:n koneosaston 50-luvun johtajaa M. Ivaloa ja hänen seuraajansa E. Lamminpäätä? Kumpikin herroista oli höyryveturitekniikkaan perehtyneitä insinöörejä. Ivalo on esimerkiksi kirjoittanut kaikkien suomalaisten höyryveturiharrastajien Raamatun eli teoksen höyryveturit ja niiden hoito. Lamminpää taas on toiminut teknisenä asiantuntijana VR:n ulkomailta tekemien höyryveturikauppojen yhteydessä. Hän teki mm. Tr2-vetureiden vastaanottotarkastukset. 

Silti Ivalo oli keskeinen vaikuttaja, kun VR jo ennen Aallon aikaa päätti siirtyä tilaamaan höyryvetureiden sijaan dieseleitä. Lamminpään kanta asiaan oli myös selvä päätellen hänen Rautatieliikenne-lehteen kirjoittamistaan artikkeleista, jotka eivät ole höyryveturifanaatikolle mitään mukavaa luettavaa. 




> Väitänkin siksi, että Hr1 oli tärkeä raskaasti kiskotettujen ratojen nopeissa kaukojunissa, joita varten veturi oli tarkoitettukin. Ja vetureiden määrä oli suhteessa niiden tarpeeseen ja käyttömahdollisuuksiin.


Raskaasti kiskotetuilla radoilla ajettiin 50-luvulla paljon myös väliraskailla vetureilla, koska raskaita vetureita ei ollut riittävästi. Esim. Helsingin ja Riihimäen väliset paikallisjunat vedettiin paljolti Hv2-vetureilla.

Nyt täytyy kuitenkin ymmärtää, että Aallon ajan veturitilaukset tehtiin 60-luvun ja 70-luvun liikennetarpeita varten. Valtakunnassa oli 50- ja 60-luvuilla käynnissä laajoja ratatöitä ja raskaan kiskotuksen määrä lisääntyi vauhdilla. Esim. 60-luvun puoliväliin tultaessa ei käytännössä enää ollut niin heikkokuntoisia ratoja, että niitä olisi voinut liikennöidä vain kevytsarjan vetureilla. Siten esim. Tk3:n kaltaisille vetureille ei ollut enää todellista tarvetta.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> No Aalto nimenomaan oli se VR:n pääjohtaja, joka ajoi sähköistyspäätöksen läpi ja vieläpä varsin tiukalla aikataululla. Sähköistyksen valmistelun aloittaminen oli suunnilleen ensimmäisiä päätöksiä, joita Aalto VR:n johdossa teki. Aalto jos kuka nimenomaan olikin sähkömies. Hän tuli VR:n johtoonkin Pohjolan Voiman toimitusjohtajan paikalta.
> 
> 
> Tämän selityksen valossa on vieläkin omituisempaa, että ryhdytään hankkimaan mittavassa määrässä dieselvetureita. Ensin siis romutetaan ennen aikojaan höyryvetureita, ja sitten romutetaan ennen aikojaan dieselvetureita.


VR:n tärkeimmät dieselveturisarjat olivat Dr12, Dr13, Dr14, Dv12, Dv15 ja Dv16. Mitkähän näistä on romutettu ennen aikojaan? Esim. vanhimmat Dv12-veturit ovat jo yli 40 vuotta vanhoja mutta silti niillä on tarkoitus ajaa vielä vähintään 10-15 vuotta.




> Ylipäätään ajatuksenkulustasi vetovoiman suhteen näyttää puuttuvan sen ymmärtäminen, minkä vuoksi vetovoimaa uusitaan. Käytännössä Suomessa koko höyryveturikauden ajan vetureiden uusimisen pääasiallinen syy oli vetureiden käyminen liian pienikokoisiksi ja suorituskyvyltään heikoiksi. Junat muuttuivat raskaammiksi, joten tarvittiin tehokkaampia vetureita.


Tismalleen näin ja heikko suorituskyky on selitys myös siihen miksi VR:n höyryveturit ehkä Hr1:tä ja Tr1:tä lukuunottamatta olivat 50-luvulla tulleet järkevän käyttöikänsä päähän.




> Tämä kehitys alkoi kuitenkin laantua jo 1930-luvulla. Eli alettiin saavuttaa niitä rajoja, joita ei ollut tarve enää ylittää.


30-luvulta lähtien vaatimustaso alkoi nimenomaan kiihtyvällä vauhdilla kasvaa, koska autoliikenne nousi rautateiden vakavaksi kilpailijaksi. Siihen asti oli vielä pärjätty heikoilla vetureilla, kun vastustajana oli pelkkä hevonen.




> Tämä selittää sen, miksi vanhoina ja kelvottomina pitämäsi 1920-luvulla ensi kerran valmistetut veturityypit olivat täysin käyttökelpoisia vielä 1950- ja jopa 1960-luvuilla. Ja samoja vetureita valmistettiin vielä 1950-luvulla. Rataverkossa ja liikenteessä oli 1930-luvulla saavutettu vaatimustaso, joka ei ollut muuttunut 30 vuoden aikana.


Höpön pöppö. Tyypillisellä 30-luvun lopun pikajunalla perusnopeus oli 70-80 km/h ja junapaino 150-250 t. 60-luvulla perusnopeudet 80-90 km/h olivat aivan tavallisia ja junapainot silti 500-600 t. Pikajunan vetäjän tehontarve oli siis 60-luvulla ainakin 2-3 kertainen 30-lukuun verrattuna.

On tietysti totta, että 50-luvulla rakennettiin vielä höyryvetureita, jotka oli suunniteltu 20- ja 30-luvuilla mutta tämä johtuu yksinomaan sotavuosien aiheuttamasta pulakaudesta, jolloin vanhentuneetkin veturit olivat parempia kuin ei mitään. On täydellistä asioiden vääristelyä väittää sodan jälkeisen pulakauden perusteella, ettei rautatielaitoksen tilan olisi tarvinnutkaan olla yhtään parempi. 




> Hankauspaino kuvaa veturin käytännön vetovoimaa, sillä koneteho riittää pyörittämään pyöriä luistoon asti.


Ja näin yksiselitteistähän se ei ole, koska eri veturityyppien kyky käyttää kitkaa hyväkseen vaihtelee huomattavasti. Kaksisylinterisellä höyryveturilla tyypillinen kitkakerroin on hyvällä kelillä noin 0,2-0,22, Dv12-tyyppisellä veturilla noin 0,3 ja Sr1:llä ehkä 0,27-0,3. Siten Dv12-veturilla vetovoima on liikkeelle lähdettäessä ehkä 30 % suurempi kuin Tr1:llä ja 70-75 % suurempi kuin Hr1:llä.




> Akselipaino kuvaa veturin radalle asettamaa rakennevaatimusta. Hr1, Tr1 ja Dv12 ovat käytännössä samaan tarkoitukseen soveltuvia vetureita.


Dieselveturilla akselipaino saa olla suurempi kuin höyryveturilla. Tämä johtuu siitä, että kampikoneiston takia höyryveturi kohdistaa rataan hakkaavia voimia, joita dieselveturissa ei ole. Hr1 ja Tr1 eivät siten soveltuneet yhtä kevytkiskotteiselle radalla kuin Dv12, joka vastaa tässä suhteessa ehkä 14-15 tonnin akselipainon omaavaa höyryveturia.

----------


## Eki

> En tiedä Vr:n perustetta, millä matkustajamäärillä se liikenne olisi kannattavaa.


Käytännössä ei millään. VR laskee liikenteen kannattamattomuuden seuraavan kaavan mukaan: 1 matkustaja = tappiota esim. 100  => 10 matkustajaa = tappiota 1000  jne...

----------


## JE

Ongelma on kai se, että VR:n julkiselta ostolta vaatima hinta ei ihan vastaa samaisen liikenteen kustannuksia. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En pidä VR:n historiikkiä erehtymättömänä mutta luotan siihen tässä asiassa niin kauan kunnes joku esittää paremman lähteen tai edes hyvät perustelut, miksi asiat olisivat toisin. Toistaiseksi muutkin perustelut, kuten VR:n 80-luvulla hankkiman kaluston suurin sallittu nopeus puhuvat nimenomaan sen puolesta, että VR:n historiikki on tässä asiassa oikeassa.


Juuri tätä asiaa on yritetty selvittää: totuutta ei voi perustaa VR:n omaan julkaisuun, koska se ei käsittele asioita kriittisesti. Jos VR:n julkaisut olisivat totuus, mitä me tällä foorumilla kirjoittelisimme yhtään mistään. Koska kaiken voi lukea VR:n historiikeista, ja se, mitä sieltä ei löydy, ei ole olemassakaan.

Lähtökohtani on suhtautua asioihin kriittisesti ja selittää, miten kriittisiin ajatuksiini olen päätynyt. En väitä omia ajatuksiani tosiksi, mutta väitän, että lukemalla VR:n historiikkia ei voi sulkea pois sitä, että asiat voisivat olla, kuten kriittisesti ajattelemalla voi päätellä.




> Siinäpä se. Sen takia ihmettelenkin miten kehtaat vaatia minua esittämään asiasta tieteellistä näyttöä, vaikka itse et pysty esittämään edes toissijaista tietoa kuten minä.


Sinun ja minun väittämillä on erona se, että sinä väität asioiden olevan kuten VR:n historiikki kirjoittaa, minä sanon, että on perusteltua olettaa, että asiat voivat olla toisin kuin VR:n historiikki kirjoittaa. En väitä, että on olemassa tieteellisesti pätevä tutkimus sen tukena, miten epäilen asioiden voivan olla (vaan valitan sitä, että ei ole tutkimusta), sen sijaan sinä et tarvitse tieteellisesti pätevää tutkimusta ollaksesi oikeassa ja herjataksesi sitä, joka rohkenee epäillä omaa "totuuttasi".




> Noilla oletusarvoilla kyllä mutta käsityksesi höyryveturin polttoaineen edullisuudesta onkin virheellinen. Oikeasti dieselveturi oli polttoainekustannuksiltaan olennaisesti halvempi ja tämä olikin keskeinen dieselöinnin peruste.


Olen jo aikaisemmin pyytänyt sinua kertomaan, mikä oli höyryveturin päivä-, tunti- ja kilometrikustannus. Mutta et sitä tiennyt. Kun nyt vakuutat, että dieselveturi oli halvempi, pyydänkin sinua esittämään höyryveturin käyttökulujen lisäksi myös dieselveturin vastaavat arvot.

Ja kun kerran pohdimme sitä, milloin höyryveturi on käynyt taloudellisesti dieselveturia kannattamattomammaksi, voinet esittää nämä kaikki arvot muutaman vuoden aikasarjana. Sopivat vuodet voisivat olla esim. 1950, 1955, 1960, 1965 ja 1970. Näin saamme luotettavan kuvan (edellyttäen, että lähteisiisi voi luottaa) siitä, miten vetokaluston käyttötalous on kehittynyt. Vinkkinä voin vielä huomauttaa, että kilometrikustannus riippuu tietenkin veturin kuormasta, joten osannet ilmoittaa arvot vedettyä tonnia kohden.

Pohditaan vetureiden hylkäyksen ja uusien vetureiden hankinnan järkevää ajankohtaa sitten, kun olet nämä tiedot esittänyt. Itse myönnän, ettei minulla ole näitä tietoja, enkä tiedä, mistä ne saisi kohtuullisella työllä selville. Sen vuoksi sanonkin epäileväni, ettei höyryvetureiden hylkäys ja korvaaminen dieselkalustolla ollut taloudellisesti järkevää.




> Dieselveturit maksoivat enemmän mutta käytännön junaliikenteessä yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään 1,5-2 höyryveturin työt, joten höyryvoiman pääomakulut eivät oikeasti olleet yhtään pienemmät tarvittavien vetureiden suuremmasta lukumäärästä johtuen.


Yhtä junaa kohden tarvitaan yksi veturi niin kauan, kun junan koko ei ylitä sallittua vetovoimaa. Kaikkialla ei ole tarvetta kasvattaa junakokoa. Tosin VR valitsi strategiakseen pyrkiä kuljettamaan vain mahdollisimman suuria junia. Tällaisen strategian ongelma vain on siinä, että on paljon asiakkaita, joiden kuljetustarve ei ole mahdollisimman suuri juna. Eipä ole ihme, että pienempiä kuljetuksia edullisesti tarjoavat asiakaspalveluhaluiset kuorma-autoilijat menestyivätkin hyvin. Pitäisi kuunnella asiakasta, eikä yrittää muuttaa asiakkaita omien tuotteiden mukaisiksi.




> Silti Ivalo oli keskeinen vaikuttaja, kun VR jo ennen Aallon aikaa päätti siirtyä tilaamaan höyryvetureiden sijaan dieseleitä. Lamminpään kanta asiaan oli myös selvä päätellen hänen Rautatieliikenne-lehteen kirjoittamistaan artikkeleista, jotka eivät ole höyryveturifanaatikolle mitään mukavaa luettavaa.


Jokainen tekniikkaa ymmärtävä ymmärtää eri veturityyppien erot. Mutta pelkän tekniikan perusteella ei taloudellinen toiminta pyöri. Jos "parempi" teknologia ei toimi, maksaa liikaa, sitä ei valmisteta tai sitä ei toimiteta, sillä ei ole mitään arvoa. Olen lukenut jo ennen sotia kirjoitettuja kirjoja, joissa vertailtiin sähkö- ja höyryvetureita. Mutta myös kerrottiin sähkötekniikan käytännön sovellutusten vaikeuksista.




> Raskaasti kiskotetuilla radoilla ajettiin 50-luvulla paljon myös väliraskailla vetureilla, koska raskaita vetureita ei ollut riittävästi. Esim. Helsingin ja Riihimäen väliset paikallisjunat vedettiin paljolti Hv2-vetureilla.


Niin. Jos veturin suorituskyky riittää, raskaalla kiskotuksella voi ajaa myös kevyellä veturilla. Hv-sarjoja tietenkin käytettiin, jos junat olivat niille sopivia. Samasta syystä Tk3-sarjalla oli käyttöä muuallakin kuin vain keveillä radoilla.

Veturin teho ja vetovoimahan eivät ole kiinni suurimmasta akselipainosta, vaan hankauspainosta. Akseleiden määrää vaihtelemalla vaikutetaan suurimpaan akselipainoon ja siten veturin soveltuvuuteen erilaisille radoille.




> VR:n tärkeimmät dieselveturisarjat olivat Dr12, Dr13, Dr14, Dv12, Dv15 ja Dv16. Mitkähän näistä on romutettu ennen aikojaan? Esim. vanhimmat Dv12-veturit ovat jo yli 40 vuotta vanhoja mutta silti niillä on tarkoitus ajaa vielä vähintään 10-15 vuotta.


Ilmeisesti et ymmärtänyt, mitä esitin. Jos höyryvedosta olisi siirrytty suoraan sähköön, ei olisi tarvittu mittavaa dieselöintikautta. Viimeiset höyryveturit toimitettiin 1957 ja sähköliikenne alkoi 1968 (11 vuotta). Sr1:n toimitukset alkoivat 1973 (16 vuotta). Ruotsi sähköisti aikanaan ilman dieselvaihetta, ja säästi luultavasti melkoisesti rahaa. Suomessakin olisi voitu tehdä niin, koska käytettävissä oli nuorta ja käyttökelpoista höyryveturikantaa. Lisäksi Suomessa oli hyvät valmiudet tuottaa sähkökalustoa, tekniikassa oltiin jopa edelläkävijöitä maailmassa.

Kehuit Aaltoa rautateiden sähköistäjänä. Jos väität VR:n historiikkeihin perustuen, että asiat olivat Aallon hallinnassa ja hän toimi kaikessa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, ei tapahtunut oikein vaikuta loogiselta. Miksi rautateidemme sähköistäjä olisi siinä samalla innokas rautateidemme dieselöijä?

VR:n historiikin selostus sähköistyksestä jättää enemmän kysymyksiä kuin antaa vastauksia. Komiteoiden ja toimikuntien luettelointi ei kerro mitään siitä, miksi vuosia kului eikä asia edennyt. Todetaan vain, että ei edennyt.

Ja taas joudumme palaamaan perusongelmaan: ei ole tutkimusta, ei tutkimuksien tuloksia, ei ole luotettavaa ja selvittävää tietoa.

Oma arvioni on, että dieselöinti oli virhe, joka maksoi paljon ja hidasti sähköistyksen toteutumista. Tämä tapahtui Aallon aikana, mutta jälleen jää arvaukseksi, miksi näin tehtiin. Toisaalla olen jo esittänyt arvioni osasta tähän vaikuttaneita syitä.

Kysymyksesi siis ennen aikojaan romuttamisesta. Jos Aalto ajoi sähköistystä, ja sähköistys olisi edennyt mahdollisimman nopeasti, juuri hankittu dieselkalusto olisi jäänyt samalla tavalla tarpeettomaksi ja ennen aikojaan romutettavaksi kuin dieseleiden takia tapahtui höyryvetureille. Mutta nythän sähköistys ei edennyt nopeasti.

Ja edelleen sähköistyshankkeiden kannattavuuden laskelmissa kummittelee runsas dieselvetokalusto. Koska öljy on sähköä huomattavasti kalliimpaa energiana, dieselvedon kannattavuus sähkövetoon nähden ei voi perustua kuin siihen, että runsaan dieselkaluston pääoma-arvo on laskelmissa epärealistisen alhainen uusien sähkövetureiden pääoma-arvoon nähden.




> On tietysti totta, että 50-luvulla rakennettiin vielä höyryvetureita, jotka oli suunniteltu 20- ja 30-luvuilla mutta tämä johtuu yksinomaan sotavuosien aiheuttamasta pulakaudesta, jolloin vanhentuneetkin veturit olivat parempia kuin ei mitään. On täydellistä asioiden vääristelyä väittää sodan jälkeisen pulakauden perusteella, ettei rautatielaitoksen tilan olisi tarvinnutkaan olla yhtään parempi.


Mitähän lähteitä nyt siteeraat? Olen samaa mieltä, että vääristelet asioita täydellisesti väittäessäsi, että sodan jälkeisen pulakauden perusteella valmistettiin samoja veturisarjoja kuin ennen sotaa. Höyryveturin valmistaminen on hyvin pitkälti verrannollinen sen painoon. Jos olisi ollut tarve, sodan jälkeisten Tk3 ja Tv1 -sarjojen sijasta olisi yhtä hyvin voitu valmistaa tai tilata tehokkaampia vetureita. Niitähän valmistettiin samana aikana. Mutta ei tilattu, koska tarvittiin juuri näitä pienempiä vetureita. Samasta syystä silloin, kun oli jo tilattu ja saatu käyttöön Hr12-vetureita, ei sinun logiikkasi mukaan olisi enää pitänyt tilata Sv12 ja Sr12 (nykyään Dv12) -vetureita. Onko niiden hankinta mielestäsi ollut virhe?




> Tismalleen näin ja heikko suorituskyky on selitys myös siihen miksi VR:n höyryveturit ehkä Hr1:tä ja Tr1:tä lukuunottamatta olivat 50-luvulla tulleet järkevän käyttöikänsä päähän.


Siis Hr1 ja Tr1 -sarjat olivat jo 1950-luvulla järkevän käyttöikänsä päässä, vaikka niitä valmistettiin lisää?




> Höpön pöppö.





> Sen sijaan on täysin kiellettyä keksiä lähteitä omasta päästään, jota kaikesta päätellen sinä harrastat.


Jos et Petri kykene kirjoittamaan asiallisesti, en välitä keskustella kanssasi enää mistään aiheesta. Minulle tämä ei ole henkilökohtaista, enkä yritä siksi pönkittää mielipiteitäni argumenttien huvetessa sinun mollaamisellasi.

Antero

----------


## JE

Loppujen lopuksi hyvin monissa Euroopan maissa on siirrytty höyrykalustosta suoraan sähkökalustoon tärkeimmillä pääradoilla. Toki niitäkin maita on, joissa dieseleillä on (ollut) erittäin merkittävä vaikutus, Iso-Britannia, Irlanti ja Tanska ovat loistavia esimerkkejä. Meille varsinkin Britannia lienee ollut merkittävä esimerkki monessakin rautateiden kehitysvaiheessa.

Totuushan on myös, että Suomessa rautatiet olisi sähköistetty jo aiemmin, elleivät sodat ja tietyt poliittiset tekijät olisi vaikuttaneet ratkaisuihin. Jos olisi hiukan aiemmin aloitettu sähköistys, Dr12- ja Dr13-hankinnat olisivat jääneet pienemmiksi tai kokonaan pois, ja sähkökalustolla olisi saatu niiden tarve kuitattua. Tämä ei toki silti muuta sitä, että dieselkalustoonkin oli aiheellista panostaa 1950-luvulta lähtien, silloisilla öljyhinnoilla se tuskin oli älyttömän kallista. Öljykriisi tosin muutti tätä ilmeisesti jonkin verran. Se, että aikakausi päättyi niinkin aikaisin kuin vuonna 1975 lienee johtunut siitä, että liikennemäärät laskivat odotettua nopeammin. Vielä 1970-luvun alussa oli käsittääkseni uskottu ainakin Tr1-kaluston säilyvän ajossa 1970-80-lukujen vaihteeseen saakka.

----------


## PNu

> Sinun ja minun väittämillä on erona se, että sinä väität asioiden olevan kuten VR:n historiikki kirjoittaa, minä sanon, että on perusteltua olettaa, että asiat voivat olla toisin kuin VR:n historiikki kirjoittaa.


Tismalleen näin. Ongelma onkin se, ettet ole tähän mennessä kyennyt esittämään, mitä ne perustelusi sitten ovat. Jotta keskustelussa päästäisiin eteenpäin niin voisitko kertoa mikä esimerkiksi Rantaradan perusparannuksen osalta saa sinut uskomaan, että rata jo alun perin eli 1980 suunniteltiin ajettavaksi kallistuvakorisilla luotijunilla?

Tiedät varmaan hyvin, että nykyään suurin osa Rantaradan matkustajajunista on 160 km/h kulkevia IC-vuoroja ja tähän on myös selvä syy. Tunnin välein kulkevilla IC-junilla saadaan kohtaukset ajoitettua kätevästi Turkuun, Saloon ja Karjaalle. Näin normaalitilanteessa ei synny kohtausten takia ylimääräistä odotusta.

Sen sijaan Pendolinojen kohdalla ajoitus ei onnistu millään, koska ne ovat liian nopeita ja kohtaukset menisivät linjalle. Sen takia niillä ei voida ajaa kuin muutama satunnainen vuoro ja nämäkään eivät ole juuri IC-junaa nopeampia. Antaako näin täydellinen Pendolinoliikenteen epäonnistuminen perustellun syyn olettaa, että nopea junaliikenne oli etukäteen tarkkaan suunniteltua? Minusta se puhuu ennemmin täysin päinvastaista.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Noilla oletusarvoilla kyllä mutta käsityksesi höyryveturin polttoaineen edullisuudesta onkin virheellinen. Oikeasti dieselveturi oli polttoainekustannuksiltaan olennaisesti halvempi ja tämä olikin keskeinen dieselöinnin peruste.
> 
> 
> Olen jo aikaisemmin pyytänyt sinua kertomaan, mikä oli höyryveturin päivä-, tunti- ja kilometrikustannus. Mutta et sitä tiennyt. Kun nyt vakuutat, että dieselveturi oli halvempi, pyydänkin sinua esittämään höyryveturin käyttökulujen lisäksi myös dieselveturin vastaavat arvot.


Niin nythän oli puhe polttoainekustannuksista, joten kaivoin esiin lukuja vuoden 1965 rautatietilastosta. Sen mukaan kuutio halkoja maksoi 21,42 mk, tonni hiiltä 53,35 mk ja litra dieseliä 0,0924 mk. 

Vetureiden polttoainekustannus kilometriä kohden oli eräillä tärkeimmillä tyypeillä seuraava: Hr1 0,8 mk, Tr1 0,954 mk, Hr12 (eli Dr12) 0,302 mk ja Sv12 (eli Dv12) 0,205 mk. 

Ero dieselvetureiden hyväksi on siis selvä.

Tietysti tiedän, etteivät nämä luvut tule sinulle kelpaamaan. Sinä hyväksyt vain päivä, tunti ja kilometrikustannuksen, koska tiedät, ettei palkka ja sosiaalikulujen vaikean laskettavuuden takia kukaan pysty sellaisia näin jälkikäteen täsmällisesti esittämään tai se ainakin vaatisi suunnattoman työmäärän. Eri muuttujia on niin paljon. 

Palkka ja sosiaalikulut eivät tosin muuta lopputulosta miksikään, koska ne eivät työvoimavaltaisella höyryveturilla ole ainakaan dieselvoimaa halvemmat mutta keskustelun kannalta niihin vetoaminen on oivallista. Kun vaatii esittämään tietoja, joita kukaan ei täsmällisesti pysty antamaa, ei myöskään tarvitse myöntää omia käsityksiään virheellisiksi. Aina voi vedota siihen, ettei mikään esitetty laskelma kerro koko totuutta, koska niissä ei ole täsmällisiä palkka ja sosiaalikuluja mukana.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Dieselveturit maksoivat enemmän mutta käytännön junaliikenteessä yksi dieselveturi pystyi tekemään 1,5-2 höyryveturin työt, joten höyryvoiman pääomakulut eivät oikeasti olleet yhtään pienemmät tarvittavien vetureiden suuremmasta lukumäärästä johtuen.
> 
> 
> Yhtä junaa kohden tarvitaan yksi veturi niin kauan, kun junan koko ei ylitä sallittua vetovoimaa.


Paitsi että dieselveturi pystyi useissa tapauksissa vetämään raskaamman junan eli samanpainoiseen junaan olisi tarvittu kaksi höyryveturia. Lisäksi dieselveturin ajasta ei kulu yhtä suuri osa polttoainetäydennyksillä ja huollossa. Tärkeää on myös, että dieselveturi soveltui kätevästi niin pikajuniin kuin tavaraliikenteeseenkin, joten veturikierrot voitiin tehdä tehokkaiksi. Höyryvetureilla matkustaja- ja tavaraliikenteessä oli usein pakostakin oma kiertonsa, joka aiheutti ylimääräistä odotusta.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Raskaasti kiskotetuilla radoilla ajettiin 50-luvulla paljon myös väliraskailla vetureilla, koska raskaita vetureita ei ollut riittävästi. Esim. Helsingin ja Riihimäen väliset paikallisjunat vedettiin paljolti Hv2-vetureilla.
> 
> 
> Niin. Jos veturin suorituskyky riittää, raskaalla kiskotuksella voi ajaa myös kevyellä veturilla. Hv-sarjoja tietenkin käytettiin, jos junat olivat niille sopivia. Samasta syystä Tk3-sarjalla oli käyttöä muuallakin kuin vain keveillä radoilla.


Tietysti suorituskyky riittää, kun tehdään tarpeeksi hitaat aikataulut ja käytetään riittävän pieniä junapainoja eli lisätään ajettavien junien lukumäärää. Se ei tosin tarkoita, että taloudellisesti ja junaliikenteen kilpailukyvyn kannalta tämän kaltainen toiminta olisi lainkaan järkevää.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> VR:n tärkeimmät dieselveturisarjat olivat Dr12, Dr13, Dr14, Dv12, Dv15 ja Dv16. Mitkähän näistä on romutettu ennen aikojaan? Esim. vanhimmat Dv12-veturit ovat jo yli 40 vuotta vanhoja mutta silti niillä on tarkoitus ajaa vielä vähintään 10-15 vuotta.
> 
> 
> Ilmeisesti et ymmärtänyt, mitä esitin. Jos höyryvedosta olisi siirrytty suoraan sähköön, ei olisi tarvittu mittavaa dieselöintikautta. Viimeiset höyryveturit toimitettiin 1957 ja sähköliikenne alkoi 1968 (11 vuotta). Sr1:n toimitukset alkoivat 1973 (16 vuotta). Ruotsi sähköisti aikanaan ilman dieselvaihetta, ja säästi luultavasti melkoisesti rahaa.


Ruotsissa sähköistäminen aloitettiin 1900-luvun alussa mutta silti höyryvetureilla ajettiin 1960-luvulle asti ja kokonaan ilman dieselvoimaa ei ole selvitty sielläkään. Jos meillä sähköistystyöt olisi aloitettu esim. 1957 niin höyryvetureista päästäisiin eroon ehkä jo 2010-luvulla ja tämäkin vain sillä edellytyksellä, että tehtäisiin myös dieselvetureita kuten Ruotsissa.




> Kehuit Aaltoa rautateiden sähköistäjänä. Jos väität VR:n historiikkeihin perustuen, että asiat olivat Aallon hallinnassa ja hän toimi kaikessa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, ei tapahtunut oikein vaikuta loogiselta. Miksi rautateidemme sähköistäjä olisi siinä samalla innokas rautateidemme dieselöijä?


Siksi, että Aalto ymmärsi asiantuntijana myös realiteetit eli sen, että rataverkon täydellinen sähköistäminen kestää 50-100 vuotta kuten on käynyt Ruotsissakin. Välissä on siis pakostakin oltava vähintään yksi veturisukupolvi ellei peräti kaksi.




> Höyryveturin valmistaminen on hyvin pitkälti verrannollinen sen painoon. 
> Jos olisi ollut tarve, sodan jälkeisten Tk3 ja Tv1 -sarjojen sijasta olisi yhtä hyvin voitu valmistaa tai tilata tehokkaampia vetureita. Niitähän valmistettiin samana aikana. Mutta ei tilattu, koska tarvittiin juuri näitä pienempiä vetureita.


Keveitä vetureita tarvittiinkin 40-luvulla ja 50-luvun alussa, koska rataverkko oli pula-ajan takia erittäin huonossa kunnossa. 50- ja 60-luvulla tehtiin kuitenkin valtava määrä ratatöitä, joten rataverkon kunto oli 60-luvun puoliväliin tultaessa aivan toinen. Silloin sodan jälkeen hankitut heikkotehoiset Tk3- ja Tv1-veturit olivat enää lähinnä junaliikenteen kehittämistä hidastava jarru.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Sen sijaan on täysin kiellettyä keksiä lähteitä omasta päästään, jota kaikesta päätellen sinä harrastat.
> 
> 
> Jos et Petri kykene kirjoittamaan asiallisesti, en välitä keskustella kanssasi enää mistään aiheesta.


Kieltämättä tämä alkaa hieman tympiä, kun sinulle ei näytä kelpaavan yksikään lähde tai perustelu, koska ne eivät ole "tieteellisesti päteviä". Itse et kuitenkaan pysty esittäämään väitteittesi tueksi minkäänlaisia lähdeviitteitä, joista asiat olisivat tarkistettavissa.

Keskustelu on tietysti helppoa, jos ottaa vapauden esittää väitteitä todistelematta niitä mitenkään mutta vaatii muita iskemään väitöskirjan pöytään. Harrastamasi linja ei toki ole mitenkään epätavallinen. Saman kaltaisella argumentoinnilla on esimerkiksi todistettu, että Estonia ja WTC-tornit tuhottiin räjäyttämällä.

----------


## PNu

> Totuushan on myös, että Suomessa rautatiet olisi sähköistetty jo aiemmin, elleivät sodat ja tietyt poliittiset tekijät olisi vaikuttaneet ratkaisuihin.


Näin on.




> Jos olisi hiukan aiemmin aloitettu sähköistys, Dr12- ja Dr13-hankinnat olisivat jääneet pienemmiksi tai kokonaan pois, ja sähkökalustolla olisi saatu niiden tarve kuitattua.


Tuo hiukan aikaisemmin tarkoittaa käytännössä 30-lukua. Sodan jälkeen VR:llä oli niin valtava veturipula aina 60-luvulle asti, ettei ollut mitään mahdollisuuksia jäädä odottamaan sähköistystä, joka suunnittelu- ja rakennusvaiheineen vie vähintään 10 vuotta, ennen kuin alkaa tulla jotain valmistakin.




> Tämä ei toki silti muuta sitä, että dieselkalustoonkin oli aiheellista panostaa 1950-luvulta lähtien, silloisilla öljyhinnoilla se tuskin oli älyttömän kallista.


Todellisuudessa dieselvetureiden hankkiminen ei edes ollut millään tavalla sähköistyksestä pois, koska vähäliikenteiset radat olisivat joka tapauksessa jääneet dieselvetureilla hoidettaviksi. Tämä nähdään siitäkin, ettei sähköistyksestä huolimatta yhtäkään merkittävistä dieselveturityypeistä (Dr12, Dr13, Dr14, Dv12, Dv15, Dv16) ole jouduttu hylkäämään ennen aikojaan. Sähköistyksen ohella päinvastoin jatkettiin vielä Dv12-vetureiden valmistamista vuoteen 1984 asti ja tämän jälkeen Dr16-vetureita tehtiin vielä vuoteen 1992.

----------


## PNu

Tähän loputtomaan kiistaan höyryvetureiden erinomaisuudesta liittyy alla oleva artikkeli. Eiköhän sieltä selviä riittävän selvästi, mistä tässä oikein on kysymys.

http://www.railway-technical.com/st-vs-de.html

----------


## Antero Alku

> ]voisitko kertoa mikä esimerkiksi Rantaradan perusparannuksen osalta saa sinut uskomaan, että rata jo alun perin eli 1980 suunniteltiin ajettavaksi kallistuvakorisilla luotijunilla?


En väitä, että se on suunniteltu ajettavaksi kallistuvakorisilla luotijunilla. Jokaiselle lienee selvä, ettei Suomeen päätetty 1980-luvulla rakentaa Ranskaan rakennettujen TGV-ratojen tai Japanin Shinkansen-ratojen tapaisia nopeita ratoja, kun niitä ei kerran ole tehty. Siitä seuraa, että nopeiksi juniksi tähän maahan jää silloin vaihtoehdoksi kallistuvakorinen juna - jos nopeita junia halutaan. En aliarvioi VR:n henkilöstöä väittämällä, etteivät he olisi olleet lainkaan tietoisia nopeista junista ennen kuin Saarinen pääjohtajana halusi sellaisia. Se, että VR:n historiikissa ei sanota, että joku on jossain maininnut tai ajatellut nopeita junia ei sulje pois sitä, että joku olisi niitä ajatellut ennen Saarista.




> Tiedät varmaan hyvin, että nykyään suurin osa Rantaradan matkustajajunista on 160 km/h kulkevia IC-vuoroja ja tähän on myös selvä syy. Tunnin välein kulkevilla IC-junilla saadaan kohtaukset ajoitettua kätevästi Turkuun, Saloon ja Karjaalle. Näin normaalitilanteessa ei synny kohtausten takia ylimääräistä odotusta.


Tasatahtiaikataulua ei ollut Suomessa 1980 luvulla. Asioihin perusteellisesti perehtyneenä tiedät varmasti, milloin sitä on tutkittu. Tosin se tieto ei löydy VR:n historiikista.




> Niin nythän oli puhe polttoainekustannuksista, joten kaivoin esiin lukuja vuoden 1965 rautatietilastosta. Sen mukaan kuutio halkoja maksoi 21,42 mk, tonni hiiltä 53,35 mk ja litra dieseliä 0,0924 mk. 
> 
> Vetureiden polttoainekustannus kilometriä kohden oli eräillä tärkeimmillä tyypeillä seuraava: Hr1 0,8 mk, Tr1 0,954 mk, Hr12 (eli Dr12) 0,302 mk ja Sv12 (eli Dv12) 0,205 mk. 
> 
> Ero dieselvetureiden hyväksi on siis selvä.


Asia on nyt vain niin, ettei vetokaluston taloutta voi arvioida ilman tietoa aikaperustaisista kustannuksista ja viittaamalla kintaalla huollolle ja muille ylläpitokuluille. Tälle asialle ei ole lähdettä, koska tämä on liiketalouden perustietämystä. Sen vuoksi sitä ei ole tarpeen selittää edes VR:n historiikeissa.

On tietenkin hauska tietää, mitä on maksanut polttoaine eri muodoissaan, mutta listaamasi numerot ovat keskimääräisiä toteutuneita hintoja, joiden käyttö kustannussuunnittelussa edellyttää samalla tietoa muista olosuhteista, joissa nuo ovat toteutuneet. Vain siten voi tietää, minkälaiseen ennustamiseen niitä voi käyttää.

Lisäksi pyysin sinua arvioimaan hintoja eri aikoina, koska hinnat muuttuvat, kuten varmaan olet viime aikoina öljynkin kohdalla huomannut.

On turha selitellä, ettei työn hintaa ole mistään mahdollista saada selville. Suomessa on muiden maiden tapaan tilastoitu tällaisia asioita vuosikymmenet. Tiedon esiin kaivaminen vaatii vaan vähän vaivaa ja paneutumista.

Jos yleiset liiketalouden laskentaperiaatteet eivät kelpaa, voi tietysti yrittää esittää oman laskelmansa siitä, miten todistaa oman asiansa. Taloustieteen uudelleen keksiminen on kuitenkin aika kova haaste.




> Paitsi että dieselveturi pystyi useissa tapauksissa vetämään raskaamman junan eli samanpainoiseen junaan olisi tarvittu kaksi höyryveturia.


Yritin selittää sinulle, ettei aina tarvita mahdollisimman suuria junia. Kokonaista junaa pienempi yksikkökoko on kuorma-autorahdin kilpailuetu, ja rautatieliikenteen haaste kilpailussa rahtimarkkinoista.




> Tietysti suorituskyky riittää, kun tehdään tarpeeksi hitaat aikataulut ja käytetään riittävän pieniä junapainoja eli lisätään ajettavien junien lukumäärää.


Juuri niin. Ei ole mahdollista asettaa esimerkiksi Hki-Tku välille yhtä megakokoista junaa vuodessa kuljettamaan kaikki matkustajat tehokkaasti yhdellä kerralla. Niin ei voi tehdä edes kerran viikossa tai kerran päivässä. Sitä kyllä VR on menestyksellä yrittänyt, ja menettänyt matkustajia.

Kun ihmiset haluavat matkustaa eri aikoina, heille on myös tarjottava junia eri aikoina. Siitä seuraa, että tulee tarve sovittaa junan koko sopivaksi sille matkustajamäärälle, joka asetetulla vuorovälillä saavutetaan.

Ja sama pätee myös rahtiin.

Jätit muuten selvittämättä, millä hyväksyt pienet Dv12-veturit, kun kerran isompiakin dieseleitä oli. Kun et kerran hyväksy Hr1 ja Tr1 -vetureita pienempiä höyryvetureita.




> Ruotsissa sähköistäminen aloitettiin 1900-luvun alussa mutta silti höyryvetureilla ajettiin 1960-luvulle asti ja kokonaan ilman dieselvoimaa ei ole selvitty sielläkään.


Juuri niin. Ei tarvittu ylimääräistä välivaihetta. Dieselvetureita hankittiin marginaaliselle sähköistämättömälle rataverkolle vasta sitten, kun höyryveturit oli ajettu loppuun. VR:n historiikkikin kertoo, että Ruotsin rataverkosta oli 90 % sähköistetty jo vuonna 1956. Ruotsissa ei ole koskaan ollut mitään mittavaa dieselöinnin välivaihetta, vaan sähköistämättömillä radoilla on ajettu sen ajan mukaisella vetokalustolla kuin aika on.




> Siksi, että Aalto ymmärsi asiantuntijana myös realiteetit eli sen, että rataverkon täydellinen sähköistäminen kestää 50-100 vuotta kuten on käynyt Ruotsissakin. Välissä on siis pakostakin oltava vähintään yksi veturisukupolvi ellei peräti kaksi.


Jos tiedät Aallon ajatelleen näin, paljastat hänen olleen selvästi väärässä. Ruotsin ensimmäinen sähkörata oli (VR:n historiikin mukaan) Kiirunan malmirata, sähköistys 1910-1915. 41 vuotta tämän jälkeen 90 % rataverkosta oli sähköistetty. Arvelen, että tuo on käytännössä maksimi, joten Ruotsin rautatiet sähköistettiin siten noin 40 vuodessa - näiden vähien tietojen perusteella. Ei ole käytössäni tilastoa, jossa olisi esitetty sähköistetyn rataosuuden kasvu tuona aikana. Ja josta näkisi esim. sen, miten eteni sähköllä vedettyjen tonnien määrä. Kuten Suomessakin, tonnit ovat varmasti kasvaneet Ruotsissa nopeammin kuin osuus rataverkosta, koska ensin tietenkin sähköistetään eniten liikennöidyt rataosat.




> Kieltämättä tämä alkaa hieman tympiä, kun sinulle ei näytä kelpaavan yksikään lähde tai perustelu, koska ne eivät ole "tieteellisesti päteviä". Itse et kuitenkaan pysty esittäämään väitteittesi tueksi minkäänlaisia lähdeviitteitä, joista asiat olisivat tarkistettavissa. 
> 
> Keskustelu on tietysti helppoa, jos ottaa vapauden esittää väitteitä todistelematta niitä mitenkään mutta vaatii muita iskemään väitöskirjan pöytään. Harrastamasi linja ei toki ole mitenkään epätavallinen. Saman kaltaisella argumentoinnilla on esimerkiksi todistettu, että Estonia ja WTC-tornit tuhottiin räjäyttämällä.


Kyllähän se on niin, että ensisijaisesti pitää ymmärtää, miten asiat ovat. Sen lisäksi pitää vielä olla jotain tietoa, jotta pääsee asioiden määriin ja suuruuksiin kiinni.

Vaikeinta tietenkin on, jos ei ymmärrä, millä perusteella joitain asioita kuten vetokaluston taloutta arvioidaan. Ymmärtämättömyys luo usein sokean uskon auktoriteetteihin, koska ilman ymmärrystä ei kykene arvioimaan auktoriteettia. Tieto lisää tuskaa, sanotaan. Itse sanoisin, että ymmärtäminen melkein tappaa.

Estonia tai WTC-tornit liittyvät kovin hatarasti rautatieliikenteeseen. Länsimaiseen vapauteen kuuluu kuitenkin lupa pohtia asioita itse toisin kuin sosialismissa, jossa alkoi tapahtua lento-onnettomuuksiakin vasta järjestelmän romahtamisen jälkeen. Mutta sillehän on toki hyvä selitys: Tietenkin onnettomuudet alkoivat, koska onnettomuuksista vapaa sosialismi vaihtui kapitalistiseen pahuuteen, jossa kansalaiset saavat kärsiä jopa lento-onnettomuuksista.

Omalta puoleltani päätän tämän kinastelun nyt tähän. Taloustieteitä, kustannuslaskentaa, investointien arviointia jne. opetetaan yleisesti suomalaisissa oppilaitoksissa. Samoin historiaa ja historiallista tutkimusta. En välitä kuluttaa aikaani kinaamalla näistä perusopinnoissa läpi käytävistä asioista tällaisessa tilanteessa, jossa näitä asioita ei edes haluta oppia.

Kerron täällä foorumilla mielelläni asioita niille, jotka haluavat tietää. Keskustelen myös mielelläni asiallisesti, kuten täällä erilaisista mielipiteistä ja näkemyksistä huolimatta on paljon keskusteltukin. Pääsääntöisesti täällä on ymmärretty, että jokaisella on oikeus omaan mielipiteeseensä, ja siksi niitä pystytään lukemaan käymättä henkilökohtaisuuksiin.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> VR:n historiikkikin kertoo, että Ruotsin rataverkosta oli 90 % sähköistetty jo vuonna 1956.


Olet ymmärtänyt asian täysin väärin. Kyseinen kohta kuuluu VR:n historiikissä seuraavasti:

"Esimerkiksi Ruotsissa oli vuonna 1956, kun Statens Järnvägar täytti 100 vuotta, sähköistetty rataa 6324 km eli 90 % nykyisestä laajuudesta."

Eiköhän tämä tarkoita, että 1956 oli sähköistetty 90 % siitä määrästä, joka kuului sähköistyksen piiriin historiikin kirjoittamishetkellä eli 80-luvun puolivälissä.

Sen sijaan tuo ei missään tapauksessa tarkoita, että Ruotsin rataverkosta olisi 90 % sähköistetty vuoteen 1956 mennessä. Se ei nimittäin olisi totta. Ruotsin koko rataverkko oli toki paljon pidempi, kuin tuo runsaat 6000 km.

Otavan Iso Tietosanakirja tietää kertoa, että 1961 Ruotsissa oli rautateitä kaikkiaan 14974 km, josta valtion omistamaa 81 %. Sähköistettyä rataa oli samaan aikaan 7356 km.

1961 oli siis Ruotsin rautateistä sähköistetty 49 %. Ensimmäinen ruotsalainen sähköveturi valmistui 1905, joten 1961 oli sähköistyksestä kokemuksia jo 56 vuoden ajalta. Silti vasta puolet radoista oli saatu sähköistyksen piiriin.

Kun jopa vauraassa Ruotsissa sähköistyksen eteneminen oli näinkin hidasta, ei ole lainkaan ihme, että sodan jälkeisessä köyhässä Suomessa dieselvoima tuntui houkuttelevammalta. Sillä tavoin oli mahdollista saada tuloksia aikaan paljon nopeammin ja pienemmin investoinnein. Sähköistys tuli meillä mahdolliseksi vasta 60-luvulla parempien aikojen koittaessa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut PNu
> 
> Siksi, että Aalto ymmärsi asiantuntijana myös realiteetit eli sen, että rataverkon täydellinen sähköistäminen kestää 50-100 vuotta kuten on käynyt Ruotsissakin. Välissä on siis pakostakin oltava vähintään yksi veturisukupolvi ellei peräti kaksi.
> 
> 
> Jos tiedät Aallon ajatelleen näin, paljastat hänen olleen selvästi väärässä. Ruotsin ensimmäinen sähkörata oli (VR:n historiikin mukaan) Kiirunan malmirata, sähköistys 1910-1915. 41 vuotta tämän jälkeen 90 % rataverkosta oli sähköistetty.


Ei vaan sinä olet täysin väärässä, koska oikeasti Ruotsin rataverkosta ei 1956 oltu sähköistetty vielä puoliakaan, kuten edellä kerron. Lisäksi Ruotsin ensimmäinen sähköveturi valmistui jo 1905, joka varmaankin on katsottava sähköistyksen aloitushetkeksi, vaikka kysymys olikin vasta kokeilusta.




> Vaikeinta tietenkin on, jos ei ymmärrä, millä perusteella joitain asioita kuten vetokaluston taloutta arvioidaan. Ymmärtämättömyys luo usein sokean uskon auktoriteetteihin, koska ilman ymmärrystä ei kykene arvioimaan auktoriteettia. Tieto lisää tuskaa, sanotaan. Itse sanoisin, että ymmärtäminen melkein tappaa.


Heh. Olisikohan yllä olevan erehdyksesi jälkeen paikallaan, että opettaisit muille hieman vähemmän innokkaasti ymmärtämisen taitoa? Sinähän näytät itse uskovan sokeasti auktoriteetteihin, kun et osannut lainkaan kyseenalaistaa tulkintaasi VR:n historiikin tekstistä.




> En aliarvioi VR:n henkilöstöä väittämällä, etteivät he olisi olleet lainkaan tietoisia nopeista junista ennen kuin Saarinen pääjohtajana halusi sellaisia. Se, että VR:n historiikissa ei sanota, että joku on jossain maininnut tai ajatellut nopeita junia ei sulje pois sitä, että joku olisi niitä ajatellut ennen Saarista.


Varmasti joku on ajatellut. Pelkästä ajattelusta on vain aika pitkä matka siihen, että joku asia valitaan strategiaksi ja sitä ryhdytään määrätietoisesti ajamaan. Nimenomaan VR:n strategisista valinnoistahan tässä on keskusteltu. 

Jos saivarrella halutaan niin ainahan voidaan sanoa, että helikoptereidenkin valmistusta ryhdyttiin valmistelemaan jo 1500-luvulla, koska Leonardo da Vincin tiedetään ajatelleen asiaa jo tuolloin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Minulla olisi muutama kommentti tähän:




> Tasatahtiaikataulua ei ollut Suomessa 1980 luvulla. Asioihin perusteellisesti perehtyneenä tiedät varmasti, milloin sitä on tutkittu. Tosin se tieto ei löydy VR:n historiikista.


Jos ollaan tarkkoja niin Helsingin lähiliikenteessä oli tasatahtiaikataulu jo 1970-luvulla. Pääradan Hki-Tampere kaukoliikenne oli "lähes" tasatahtista jo 1980-luvulla. Rantaradan kohdalla vähän kiikun kaakun, joskus 1980-luvulla ryhdyttiin ajamaan sillä junia tasan joka toinen tunti. Joku yksittäinen poikkeus (laivajuna?) kulki eri rytmissä. 




> Niin nythän oli puhe polttoainekustannuksista, joten kaivoin esiin lukuja vuoden 1965 rautatietilastosta. Sen mukaan kuutio halkoja maksoi 21,42 mk, tonni hiiltä 53,35 mk ja litra dieseliä 0,0924 mk. 
> 
> Vetureiden polttoainekustannus kilometriä kohden oli eräillä tärkeimmillä tyypeillä seuraava: Hr1 0,8 mk, Tr1 0,954 mk, Hr12 (eli Dr12) 0,302 mk ja Sv12 (eli Dv12) 0,205 mk. 
> 
> Ero dieselvetureiden hyväksi on siis selvä.





> Asia on nyt vain niin, ettei vetokaluston taloutta voi arvioida ilman tietoa aikaperustaisista kustannuksista ja viittaamalla kintaalla huollolle ja muille ylläpitokuluille. Tälle asialle ei ole lähdettä, koska tämä on liiketalouden perustietämystä. Sen vuoksi sitä ei ole tarpeen selittää edes VR:n historiikeissa.


Höyryveturin ja dieselvetureiden keskinäistä edullisuutta arvioitaessa pitää huomioida polttoaine- ja käyttökustannusten lisäksi myös investoinnin hinta ja veturin käyttöikä. Höyryvetureiden joukossa taisi olla yksilöitä jotka palvelivat aktiivisesti 60-80 vuotta, ja yli 50 vuotta ei ollut harvinaista. Dieselöinnin alkuvaiheen veturit ja moottorivaunut eivät kestäneet kuin n. 15 vuotta. Osassa jouduttiin moottorit, vaihdelaatikot, telit ym uusimaan kokonaan, että ne saatiin jotenkin luotettaviksi. Sitä mukaa kun kokemusta karttui, saatiin aikaiseksi luotettavia veturisarjoja joilla ajetaan vieläkin 40 vuotta valmistumisen jälkeen, kuten Dv12 ja Dv16 -sarjat. 1950-luvun puolivälin jälkeen rakennetut isot höyryveturit olivat hukkainvestointi, koska niitä ei päästy käyttämään kuin n 15 vuotta, eli hylättiin kauan ennen luonnollisen käyttöiän loppua. Samanlaisia hukkainvestointeja tehtiin myös suuurissa rautatiemaissa kuten Länsi-Saksassa ja Britanniassa. Sitä, että miksi höyrykausi päättyi niin äkkiä ja lähes samanaikaisesti koko Länsi-Euroopassa, on monien syiden summa, ja kustannuspuoli ei ollut ainoa. Rautateiden kilpailukyky  kasvavan auto- ja lentoliikenteen suhteen alkoi heiketä uhkaavasti.  Siihen haasteeseen vastattiin sähköistyksellä ja uudella vaunukalustolla, joka ei ollut enää höyryvetureiden kansssa yhteensopivaa. Sosialistisissa maissa ja kehitysmaissa junien ei tarvinnut kilpailla autojen ja lentokoneiden kanssa, joten höyryllä ja vanhanmallisella kalustolla ajoa voitiin jatkaa niin kauan kuin suljettu yhteiskuntajärjestelmä pysyi pystyssä. 




> Jos tiedät Aallon ajatelleen näin, paljastat hänen olleen selvästi väärässä. Ruotsin ensimmäinen sähkörata oli (VR:n historiikin mukaan) Kiirunan malmirata, sähköistys 1910-1915. 41 vuotta tämän jälkeen 90 % rataverkosta oli sähköistetty. Arvelen, että tuo on käytännössä maksimi, joten Ruotsin rautatiet sähköistettiin siten noin 40 vuodessa - näiden vähien tietojen perusteella. Ei ole käytössäni tilastoa, jossa olisi esitetty sähköistetyn rataosuuden kasvu tuona aikana. Ja josta näkisi esim. sen, miten eteni sähköllä vedettyjen tonnien määrä. Kuten Suomessakin, tonnit ovat varmasti kasvaneet Ruotsissa nopeammin kuin osuus rataverkosta, koska ensin tietenkin sähköistetään eniten liikennöidyt rataosat.


Sähköratojen osuus 90% 1950-luvulla taisi koskea vain Ruotsin valtionratoja. Osuus kasvoi nopeasti myös mm siksi että 1950-80 luvulla lakkautettiin paljon sähköistämättömiä sivuratoja Ruotsissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Ensimmäinen ruotsalainen sähköveturi valmistui 1905, joten 1961 oli sähköistyksestä kokemuksia jo 56 vuoden ajalta.


Ja esimerkiksi Roslagsbanan oli (osittain) sähköistetty jo 1800-luvulla, joten kokemusta on ollut yli 60 vuoden ajalta.

----------


## JE

> "Esimerkiksi Ruotsissa oli vuonna 1956, kun Statens Järnvägar täytti 100 vuotta, sähköistetty rataa 6324 km eli 90 % nykyisestä laajuudesta." 
> 
> Eiköhän tämä tarkoita, että 1956 oli sähköistetty 90 % siitä määrästä, joka kuului sähköistyksen piiriin historiikin kirjoittamishetkellä eli 80-luvun puolivälissä.


Täsmälleen näin. Ruotsi oli sähköistyksen edelläkävijöitä, mutta kilometreissä sähköistämättömiä ratoja on edelleen huomattavasti. 1960-luvun puolivälissä sähköistysprojektista sitä paitsi luovuttiin, ja vasta 1980-luvulla uusia sähköistyksiä jälleen valmistui. 1970-luvulla sähköistyksen osuuden lisääntyminen oli siten sataprosenttisesti sähköistämättömien sivuratojen lakkautuksesta johtuvaa. Liikennesuoritteina mitattuna sähköistyksen osuus on toki ollut huomattavan korkea jo pitkään.

----------


## PNu

> Höyryveturin ja dieselvetureiden keskinäistä edullisuutta arvioitaessa pitää huomioida polttoaine- ja käyttökustannusten lisäksi myös investoinnin hinta ja veturin käyttöikä.


Käytännössä kaikki vetovoimamuodot näyttävät kestävän niin pitkään, kuin vetureilla on suorituskykynsä puolesta järkevää ajaa, joten tällä asialla ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä. Tämä ei päde alkuaikojen moottorikalustoon eikä joihinkin epäonnistuneisiin rakenteisiin (Hr11, Pr2) mutta nämä olivatkin sittenkin enemmän marginaali-ilmiö.




> Höyryvetureiden joukossa taisi olla yksilöitä jotka palvelivat aktiivisesti 60-80 vuotta, ja yli 50 vuotta ei ollut harvinaista.


80 vuotta taitaa olla hieman liioittelua VR:n osalta tai ei ainakaan tule heti mieleen noin kauan palvelleita vetureita mutta 60 vuoden rajan saavuttaneita oli kyllä. Tosin tämäkin johtui epäilemättä sotavuosista ja sitä seuranneesta pulakaudesta, jotka käytännössä pysäyttivät rautatielaitoksen kehityksen noin 10 vuoden ajaksi. Sodan yli palvelleiden vetureiden ikään tuli siten pakostakin noin 10 vuotta lisää, kun kalustoa ei ollut mahdollista uusia normaaliaikojen tahtiin.  




> Sähköratojen osuus 90% 1950-luvulla taisi koskea vain Ruotsin valtionratoja. Osuus kasvoi nopeasti myös mm siksi että 1950-80 luvulla lakkautettiin paljon sähköistämättömiä sivuratoja Ruotsissa.


Eihän sähköratojen osuus voinut olla millään 50-luvulla 90 % valtion radoista. Vuonna 1961 Ruotsissa oli rataa 14974 km, josta valtion omistamaa 81 % eli noin 12100 km ja sähkörataa löytyi vasta 7356 km. Lisäksi tämä oli jo 60-luvun alkupuolta eikä 50-lukua.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä kaikki vetovoimamuodot näyttävät kestävän niin pitkään, kuin vetureilla on suorituskykynsä puolesta järkevää ajaa, joten tällä asialla ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä. Tämä ei päde alkuaikojen moottorikalustoon eikä joihinkin epäonnistuneisiin rakenteisiin (Hr11, Pr2) mutta nämä olivatkin sittenkin enemmän marginaali-ilmiö.


Dieselmoottorivaunuista käytännössä vain Dm7-Lättahatut olivat käytössä eläkeikäänsä asti. Kaikki muut Dm-sarjat, etenkin kiitojunat, sekä 50- Dm4 että 60-luvun Dm8/9 -sarjat, olivat niihin verrattuna varsin lyhytikäisiä (20 v). Niitä ei voida pitää marginaali-ilmiöinä, koska ne oli aikoinaan hankittu kaukoliikenteen lippulaivoiksi, mutta koska ne eivät vastanneet odotuksia ne jouduttiin siirtämään toisarvoisiin juniin jo aika aikaisessa vaiheessa, ja lopulta hylkäämään. 




> 80 vuotta taitaa olla hieman liioittelua VR:n osalta tai ei ainakaan tule heti mieleen noin kauan palvelleita vetureita mutta 60 vuoden rajan saavuttaneita oli kyllä. Tosin tämäkin johtui epäilemättä sotavuosista ja sitä seuranneesta pulakaudesta, jotka käytännössä pysäyttivät rautatielaitoksen kehityksen noin 10 vuoden ajaksi. Sodan yli palvelleiden vetureiden ikään tuli siten pakostakin noin 10 vuotta lisää, kun kalustoa ei ollut mahdollista uusia normaaliaikojen tahtiin.


Ehkä 80 v on vähän liikaa VR:n kohdalla. Ulkomailta sitten löytyy  enemmän esimerkkejä, jotka todistavat että höyryveturin käyttöikä on n.  2-kertainen dieseliin verratuna. 




> Eihän sähköratojen osuus voinut olla millään 50-luvulla 90 % valtion radoista. Vuonna 1961 Ruotsissa oli rataa 14974 km, josta valtion omistamaa 81 % eli noin 12100 km ja sähkörataa löytyi vasta 7356 km. Lisäksi tämä oli jo 60-luvun alkupuolta eikä 50-lukua.


No, minun tietoni ei ollut tarkistettua, vaan oletin Anteron tarkoittaneen sitä.  7356/12100 tekee n 60% eikä sekään ole vähän. Sähkövedon osuus tonni- ja matkustajakilometreistä oli varmaan isompi. Ruotsin sähköistyksen järjestelmällisestä etenemisestä kertoo myös se, että heti kun jonnekin oli vedetty sähköt, pyrittiin kaikki vetotehtävät hoitamaan sähköveturein, myös järjestelyratapihojen vaihtotyöt.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Dieselmoottorivaunuista käytännössä vain Dm7-Lättahatut olivat käytössä eläkeikäänsä asti. Kaikki muut Dm-sarjat, etenkin kiitojunat, sekä 50- Dm4 että 60-luvun Dm8/9 -sarjat, olivat niihin verrattuna varsin lyhytikäisiä (20 v).


Olet oikeassa. Kuitenkin moottorivaunuista käsittääkseni vain ennen sotaa hankitut sekä ehkä pisimpään käytössä olleet Lättähatut hylättiin loppuunkuluneisuuden takia. Muilla moottorivaunulla syinä olivat erilaiset viat tai vaunujen soveltumattomuus "nykyaikaiseen" liikenteeseen.




> Ehkä 80 v on vähän liikaa VR:n kohdalla. Ulkomailta sitten löytyy  enemmän esimerkkejä, jotka todistavat että höyryveturin käyttöikä on n.  2-kertainen dieseliin verratuna.


Toisaalta veturin ikä ei oikeastaan kerro mitään vaan olennaista on, paljonko veturi tekee käyttöikänsä aikana työtä. Koska dieselvetureiden työsuoritteet ovat intensiivisemmän käytön takia noin kaksinkertaiset höryveturiin nähden niin höyryveturia on käytettäväkin tuplasti pidemmän ajan, jotta työsaavutus olisi edes tasavertainen. Eri aikakausien vetureiden vertailu on myös hankalaa, koska vetureiden tehovaatimukset eivät ole ennen autoliikenteen yleistymistä nousseet yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyään.




> No, minun tietoni ei ollut tarkistettua, vaan oletin Anteron tarkoittaneen sitä.  7356/12100 tekee n 60% eikä sekään ole vähän.


Mainittu 7356 km sisältänee myös yksityisradat. VR:n historiikin ilmoittama 6324 km tarkoittanee sähköistettyjä valtion ratoja 1956, joten osuus olisi ollut tuolloin 52 %.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toisaalta veturin ikä ei oikeastaan kerro mitään vaan olennaista on, paljonko veturi tekee käyttöikänsä aikana työtä. Koska dieselvetureiden työsuoritteet ovat intensiivisemmän käytön takia noin kaksinkertaiset höryveturiin nähden niin höyryveturia on käytettäväkin tuplasti pidemmän ajan, jotta työsaavutus olisi edes tasavertainen. Eri aikakausien vetureiden vertailu on myös hankalaa, koska vetureiden tehovaatimukset eivät ole ennen autoliikenteen yleistymistä nousseet yhtä nopeasti kuin nykyään.


Niin, ja onhan se ymmärrettävää että dieselmoottorin ollessa aika nuori keksintö höyrykoneeseen verrattuna, niin eroja löytyy sekä tehoissa että kestävyydessä. 1930-luvun diesel oli sekä teholtaan heikompi että kesti vähemmän rasitusta kuin saman ajan höyry, ja vasta 1950-60 luvun taitteessa dieselit jättivät höyryt kehityksessä taakseensa. Sähköt jättivät jo aikaisemmin. 




> Mainittu 7356 km sisältänee myös yksityisradat. VR:n historiikin ilmoittama 6324 km tarkoittanee sähköistettyjä valtion ratoja 1956, joten osuus olisi ollut tuolloin 52 %.


Mä putosin jo kärryiltä mitä tulee näihin Ruotsin sähköistysprosentteihin. Aika vähän taisi kuitenkaan olla normaaliraiteista yksityisrataa sähköistettynä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Mä putosin jo kärryiltä mitä tulee näihin Ruotsin sähköistysprosentteihin. Aika vähän taisi kuitenkaan olla normaaliraiteista yksityisrataa sähköistettynä.


En tiedä kuka tähän keskusteluun keksi ottaa tuon valtiollisuusasian mukaan. Mutta: missään tapauksessa valtion sähköistysprosentti ei ole 1950-luvun jälkeen ollut suurempi kuin yksityisten. Se on niin selvä asia ettei kannata edes keskustella. Ruotsin suurin yksityisrautatie oli trafik Gängesberg-Oxelösund Järnvägar eli tuttavallisemmin TGOJ, joka päätyi SJ:n käsiin 1980-luvulla. Sen verkosto sähköistettiin viimeistään 1950-luvulla kokonaan. Toinen tärkeä yksityisrata oli Nordmark-Klarälvens Järnvägar 891 mm raideleveydellä, jälleen sähköistetty. Ja viime vuosikymmeninä kolmas ei-valtiollisessa omistuksessa ollut rataverkko on kuulunut SL:lle (Roslagsbanan ja Saltsjöbanan), jälleen sähköistetty. Myös erinäiset 1940-luvulla kansallistetut radat ehtivät saada sähköt päälle ennen kansallistamisprosessia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä kuka tähän keskusteluun keksi ottaa tuon valtiollisuusasian mukaan.


Minä se taisin olla. Ehkä pidin Ruotsin aikoinaan aika pitkää yksityisrataverkkoa vähän sekundäärisenä, ja oletin niiden sähköistysasteen olleen pienempi kuin valtionratojen. En tosin ole elänyt ja vielä vähemmän käynyt Ruotsissa silloin kun yksityisratoja vielä oli paljon. Tosin muistikuvat elämäni ensimmäisistä junamatkoista 1960-luvulla ovat nimenomaan Ruotsista, ja kyyti oli mukavaa sähköveturien vetämissä nykyaikaisissa teräsvaunuissa. Ja kaiken lisäksi äitini, joka oli ollut sotalapsena, kertoi että samanlaisilla kuljettiin jo 20 vuotta aiemmin! VR:n touhu vaikutti silloin kun olin pikkupoika olevan aivan eri planeetalta kuin SJ:n.




> Mutta: missään tapauksessa valtion sähköistysprosentti ei ole 1950-luvun jälkeen ollut suurempi kuin yksityisten. Se on niin selvä asia ettei kannata edes keskustella. Ruotsin suurin yksityisrautatie oli trafik Gängesberg-Oxelösund Järnvägar eli tuttavallisemmin TGOJ, joka päätyi SJ:n käsiin 1980-luvulla. Sen verkosto sähköistettiin viimeistään 1950-luvulla kokonaan. Toinen tärkeä yksityisrata oli Nordmark-Klarälvens Järnvägar 891 mm raideleveydellä, jälleen sähköistetty. Ja viime vuosikymmeninä kolmas ei-valtiollisessa omistuksessa ollut rataverkko on kuulunut SL:lle (Roslagsbanan ja Saltsjöbanan), jälleen sähköistetty. Myös erinäiset 1940-luvulla kansallistetut radat ehtivät saada sähköt päälle ennen kansallistamisprosessia.


Olen jostain ymmärtänyt että TGOJ:n enemmistön olisi SJ omistanut  jo aika kauan ennen 1980-lukua, ja SRJ:nkin oli yhteen aikaan, ennenkuin se myytiin SL:lle. Mutta en ryhdy kinastelemaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä Ruotsin sähköistysasia olikin huvittava yksityiskohta. Siitä nähtiin, miten luotettavaa tietoa yksi ainoa lähde, VR:n historiikki antaa.

Ruotsin sähköistyksestä käyty keskustelu osoittaa myös hyvin, miten ei ole ollenkaan yksinkertaista sanoa, miten sähköistys on edennyt. Vaan vastaus riippuu siitä, minkälaisilla mittareilla asiaa halutaan mitata.

Sähköistyksen merkitystä liikenteelle kuvannee selkeimmin sähkövedolla tehty kuljetussuorite. Sillekään ei vaan ole yksiselitteistä mittaria, mutta tavallisesti on tyydytty rahdissa tonnikilometreihin ja henkilöliikenteessä henkilökilometreihin. Näissä molemmissa on kuitenkin ongelmansa.

Rahdista osa on tonni- osa tilavuuspainotteista. Esimerkiksi kaasukuljetuksista ei paljon tonneja tule, mutta täysiä vaunukuormia on silti runsaasti. Rahtiliikenteessä joudutaan myös välttämättä aina kuljettamaan osaksi tyhjiä vaunuja, kuten esimerkiksi kaasujen ja kemikaalien kohdalla on. Polttoaineelle ei ole paluukuljetuksia, ja kemikaalitkin muuttuvat tuotannossa toisenlaisiksi tuotteiksi, joita varten tarvitaan erilaisia vaunuja.

Henkilöliikenteessä kuljetetaan myös aina runsaasti tyhjää kapasiteettia (esim. metrossa noin 85 %). Työmatkat mennään yhteen suuntaan, ja juna on sama koko reittinsä päästä päähän, kun lähtiessä onkin varattava tilaa väliasemilta nousijoille.

Antero

----------


## JE

Tuo on täysin totta, että Ruotsin sähköistyksen maantieteellisellä laajuudella on paljon vähemmän merkitystä kuin sillä, kuinka paljon tavaraa kulkee sähkövedolla. Euroopankin mittakaavassa Ruotsissa on rautateillä sähköliikennettä enemmän kuin useimmissa muissa maissa (Sveitsi ja Belgia ovat tietysti oma lukunsa).




> Olen jostain ymmärtänyt että TGOJ:n enemmistön olisi SJ omistanut jo aika kauan ennen 1980-lukua, ja SRJ:nkin oli yhteen aikaan, ennenkuin se myytiin SL:lle. Mutta en ryhdy kinastelemaan.


Innoissaan kirjoittelen vähän turhankin suorasti. Käytin sanaa "yksityisrautatie" nyt erotukseksi SJ:n verkosta, koska sen kilometrimääristä puhe nimenomaan oli. Tukholman seudulla SRJ oli valtion omistama pitkään, ja SL kuuluu läänille. Runsaan vuosikymmenen (1959-72) Roslagenin rata oli lisäksi kokonaisuudessaan SJ:n hallussa. TGOJ:n tapauksessa on samasta kyse. SJ osti laitoksen 1980-luvun lopussa, mutta myös aiempi omistaja, Svenskt Stål AB, oli valtionyhtiö. Sähköttömien yksityisratojen määrä on silti ollut pieni, ja useat sähköttömistäkin "yksityisistä" on itse asiassa ollut vain SJ:stä erillisiä valtionyhtiöitä.

----------


## MU

> Loppujen lopuksi hyvin monissa Euroopan maissa on siirrytty höyrykalustosta suoraan sähkökalustoon tärkeimmillä pääradoilla. Toki niitäkin maita on, joissa dieseleillä on (ollut) erittäin merkittävä vaikutus, Iso-Britannia, Irlanti ja Tanska ovat loistavia esimerkkejä. Meille varsinkin Britannia lienee ollut merkittävä esimerkki monessakin rautateiden kehitysvaiheessa.


Niin... haluamatta häiritä kenenkään nokkapokkaa ja rakentavaa henkilökohtaista piikittelyä heittäisinkin ilmaan turhanpäiväisen kysymyksen VR:n kalustohankinnoista JOS dieselien hankinnan sijaan olisi alettu sähköistämään massiivisesti. Mitä kalustoa olisimme mieluiten/todennäköisesti nähneet rataverkollamme, jos suuret dieselsarjat olisivat jääneet tilaamatta? Hypoteettiset kotimaiset sarjat voitaneen jättää spekuloinneista pois. Ellei asiaa ole jo jossain toisessa ketjussa käsitelty? 

Kysymys tuli mieleeni pohdiskellessani pendolino-ilmiön mahdollisuutta diesel-kauden alussa, eli oliko jotain hyötyä siitä, että kun sähköistä vetovoimaa alkoi Suomeen ilmaantua, tekniikka oli varmasti jonkin verran kypsempää kuin heti sotien jälkeen.

----------


## JE

Jos sähköistys olisi aloitettu heti sotien jälkeen tai jo 1930-luvulla, kalusto olisi ollut kotimaista. Loppujen lopuksi ennen 1990-lukua vain Sr1-sarja tuotiin sähkökalustosta ulkomailta. Ja siinäkin kyse suureksi osaksi oli tietyistä poliittisista ilmiöistä.

Todennäköisesti veturikirjo ei olisi ollut erityisen laaja. Korkeintaan pari kolme tyyppiä. Veturit olisivat olleet kohtalaisen raskaita, ja varmuudella kaksiohjaamoisia, kuten oli asiainlaita Hr11/12/13-sarjojen kanssa. Järjestelyveturitkin olivat vielä 1950-luvulla muodissa. Ehkä niitä olisi hankittu muutamia, mutta en malta uskoa että Dv16-kokoisia sähkövetureita olisi hankittu suurempia määriä, ratapihat ovat sen verran vaikeita sähköistettäviä. Lisäksi "lippulaivakäyttöön" tarkoitetut moottorijunat olisivat olleet sähköisiä, eli esim. porkkanoiden sijaan olisi tullut sähkökalustoa. Myös lättähatuista osa olisi saatettu toimittaa sähköversiona, kuten Ruotsissa, jos sähköistys olisi nopeasti edennyt todella laajalle.

Sikäli myöhäinen sähköistysajankohta oli hyvä, että sähköistysjärjestelmäksi voitiin valita edelleen kehittyneimpiin lukeutuva 25 kV 50 Hz vaihtovirta. Lähes vastaavaa jännitettä oli toki kokeiltu Saksassa Freiburgin seudulla jo ennen sotia, mutta vasta sodan jälkeisinä vuosikymmeninä järjestelmä vakiintui Ranskassa, Britanniassa ja Neuvostoliitossa laajaan käyttöön. Varhain aloitettu sähköistys olisi erittäin todennäköisesti tarkoittanut 15 kV 16 2/3 Hz vaihtovirtaa (mm. Ruotsi, Saksa) tai 3 kV tasavirtaa (Venäjällä osa rataverkosta).

----------


## Compact

> Innoissaan kirjoittelen vähän turhankin suorasti. Käytin sanaa "yksityisrautatie" nyt erotukseksi SJ:n verkosta


Asia ei liity mitenkään edellisiin, mutta yleensä aina Sveitsinkin monista pikkuradoista puhutaan "yksityisinä". Ilmeisesti niistä ei yksikään ole oikeasti "yksityinen" siinä sanan merkityksessä, kuin meillä "yksityinen" ymmärretään. Kaikki yksityisrautatiet ovat julkishallinnon omistamia eli lähinnä kunnallisia ja kantonien eli kai voisi sanoa "maakuntien" omistamia. Mikään rautatie ei ole osakeyhtiö, ellen nyt ihan läpiä päähäni puhu. Ja jos nyt olisi tullut jokin "AG" viime vuosina kuvaan mukaan, niin nekin voivat olla yhteiskunnan omistamia.

Saksassa oli ainakin taannoin käytössä termi "NE-radat" vaihtoehtona "DB-radoille". Se oli "Nichtbundeseigene Bahn" eli ne olivat ns. yksityisiä valtion rataverkkoon verrattuna. Todennäköisesti kaikki kuitenkin julkishallinnon omistamia.

Suomessa on Rauman Rautatie (Rauma-Peipohja/Kokemäki, Kiukainen-Kauttua) aina myös luokiteltu "yksityisratoihin" vaikka sitä se ei oikeasti ollut. Rautatien omisti täysin Rauman kaupunki eikä se ollut edes osakeyhtiö. Voisipa sen sanoa olleen Suomen laajimmasti toiminut "kaupungin liikennelaitos".

Esimerkkinä osakeyhtiömuotoisesta ja yksityisen rautatien nimikkeellä kulkeneesta, mutta kuitenkin valtion omistamasta rautatiestä tulee ensinnä mieleen Jokioisten-Forssan Rautatieosakeyhtiö, jonka osake-enemmistö oli Suomen valtiolla ja tarkemmin maa- ja metsätalousministeriön hallinnassa.

Helsingin Raitiotie- ja Omnibus Oy oli puolestaan Helsingin kaupungin lähes täysin omistama yhtiö jo vuodesta 1913 lähtien, jolloin osake-enemmistö ostettiin kaupungin haltuun.

----------


## JE

> Asia ei liity mitenkään edellisiin, mutta yleensä aina Sveitsinkin monista pikkuradoista puhutaan "yksityisinä". Ilmeisesti niistä ei yksikään ole oikeasti "yksityinen" siinä sanan merkityksessä, kuin meillä "yksityinen" ymmärretään. Kaikki yksityisrautatiet ovat julkishallinnon omistamia eli lähinnä kunnallisia ja kantonien eli kai voisi sanoa "maakuntien" omistamia. Mikään rautatie ei ole osakeyhtiö, ellen nyt ihan läpiä päähäni puhu. Ja jos nyt olisi tullut jokin "AG" viime vuosina kuvaan mukaan, niin nekin voivat olla yhteiskunnan omistamia.


Erittäin aiheellinen huomio. Osakeyhtiömuotoisiakin ratoja Sveitsissä kyllä on, mutta niissä yhtiömuoto tyypillisesti johtuu juuri siitä, että omistus on jakautunut lähinnä valtion, kantonien ja kuntien kesken, korkeintaan marginaalisesti mukana voi olla muitakin. Esimerkkeinä mainittakoon Rhätische Bahn sekä Furkan ja Zermattin radan fuusiosta syntynyt Matterhorn-Gotthard-Bahn.

----------


## PNu

> Sitä, että miksi höyrykausi päättyi niin äkkiä ja lähes samanaikaisesti koko Länsi-Euroopassa, on monien syiden summa, ja kustannuspuoli ei ollut ainoa. Rautateiden kilpailukyky  kasvavan auto- ja lentoliikenteen suhteen alkoi heiketä uhkaavasti.  Siihen haasteeseen vastattiin sähköistyksellä ja uudella vaunukalustolla, joka ei ollut enää höyryvetureiden kansssa yhteensopivaa.


Kustannuspuoli ja kilpailukyvyn heikkeneminen olivat varmasti tärkeimmät syyt mutta höyryvetureilla oli vielä eräitä haittapuolia, joita on rahallisesti vaikea mitata. 60-luvun kuluessa herättiin kiinnittämään huomiota esimerkiksi ergonomiaan ja työturvallisuuteen. Ongelmia aiheuttivat myös savu, noki ja kipinähaitat eikä imagosyitäkään voi vähätellä.

----------


## PNu

> Jos sähköistys olisi aloitettu heti sotien jälkeen tai jo 1930-luvulla, kalusto olisi ollut kotimaista.


Vaan olisiko ollut sittenkään? Ensimmäiset kotimaiset raitiovaunut (moottorivaunut) valmistuivat muistaakseni 1941. Höyryvetureistakin huomattava osa oli ulkomailla rakennettuja, heti sotien jälkeen toimitetuista lähes kaikki.




> Sikäli myöhäinen sähköistysajankohta oli hyvä, että sähköistysjärjestelmäksi voitiin valita edelleen kehittyneimpiin lukeutuva 25 kV 50 Hz vaihtovirta.


Ja myös kalustossa tapahtui 60-luvun lopulla selvä sukupolven vaihdos, joka voitiin meillä hyödyntää heti tuoreeltaan. Sr1:n osalta tätä mahdollisuutta ei tosin käytetty kuin puoliksi mutta se on sitten eri asia. 

Ennen kaikkea myöhään aloitettu sähköistäminen oli hyödyllistä siksi, että uudet oikoradat sekä sodassa rapistuneen rataverkon kunnostaminen ehdittiin saada ensin valmiiksi.

----------


## JE

> Ensimmäiset kotimaiset raitiovaunut (moottorivaunut) valmistuivat muistaakseni 1941.


Vuonna 1934, Turkuun. Toki sähkökalusto rautateille olisi varmasti ollut täynnä ulkomaisiakin komponentteja, mutta kokoonpano olisi varmasti ollut Suomessa. Onko Suomessa ulkomaisista osista koottu laite sitten kotimainen vai ei, sitä en kommentoi.

----------


## Compact

Ensimmäiset kotimaiset (Oy Strömberg Ab) sähkökoneistot raitiovaunuihin valmistuivat vasta vuonna 1942. Sitä edeltäneet kotimaiset moottorivaunut vuodesta 1934 lähtien olivat "kotimaisia" vain alustoiltaan ja koreiltaan (Oy Suomen Autoteollisuus Ab). Koneistot tulivat Saksasta AEG:lta. Jo vuonna 1919 valmistui kotimaisia avoperävaunuja Helsinkiin ja Turkuun, eri tehtailta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuinka kotimaisia ne vuoden 1942 raitiotiemoottorivaunujen sähkölaitteet muuten mahtoivat olla? Olivatko ne Oy Strömberg Ab:n kokonaan omaa suunnittelua vai pohjautuivatko ne johonkin ulkomaiseen konseptiin esim. lisenssisopimuksen turvin? Tältä osin allekirjottaneella on ratikkahistorian läksyt tullut luettua hieman huolimattomasti...   :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin... haluamatta häiritä kenenkään nokkapokkaa ja rakentavaa henkilökohtaista piikittelyä heittäisinkin ilmaan turhanpäiväisen kysymyksen VR:n kalustohankinnoista JOS dieselien hankinnan sijaan olisi alettu sähköistämään massiivisesti. Mitä kalustoa olisimme mieluiten/todennäköisesti nähneet rataverkollamme, jos suuret dieselsarjat olisivat jääneet tilaamatta? Hypoteettiset kotimaiset sarjat voitaneen jättää spekuloinneista pois. Ellei asiaa ole jo jossain toisessa ketjussa käsitelty?


Suomessa jokin tehdas olisi ryhtynyt rakentamaan ASEA:n malleihin perustuvia vetureita  lisenssisopimuksella. Näinhän tapahtui Norjassa. 

Sähköveturikantamme ollut 1940-50 luvulta lähtien koostunut pääosin SJ:n D -sarjaa muistuttavista yleisvetureista kytkintankoineen kaikkineen, sekä F- sarjaa muistuttavista 6-akselisista telittömistä matkustajajunavetureista. Joskus 1960-70 -luvulla olisi tullut eteen modernimman ja tehokkaamman yleisveturimallin hankinta ja silloin olisivat olleet hyvinä ehdokkaina ruotsalainen Rc, mutta myös saksalaiset, ranskalaiset, sveitsiläiset tai kokonaan kotimaisen teollisuuden aikaansaannokset, tai poliittisten realiteettien pakottamana neuvostoliittolaiset veturimallit olisvat voineet tulla kysymykseen. 




> Kysymys tuli mieleeni pohdiskellessani pendolino-ilmiön mahdollisuutta diesel-kauden alussa, eli oliko jotain hyötyä siitä, että kun sähköistä vetovoimaa alkoi Suomeen ilmaantua, tekniikka oli varmasti jonkin verran kypsempää kuin heti sotien jälkeen.


Sanoisin, että "pendolino-ilmiöstä" jouduttiin kärsimään useampaan otteeseen kuin varsinaisia pendoja hankittaessa, juuri sähköistyksen lykkääntymisen ja dieselöinnin vuoksi, eli ensimmäiset kiitojunat, sekä Hr13 ja Dm8/9 antoivat esimakua pendolino-ilmiöstä mitä ilmeisemmin!

t. Rainer

----------


## MU

> Jos sähköistys olisi aloitettu heti sotien jälkeen tai jo 1930-luvulla, kalusto olisi ollut kotimaista. Loppujen lopuksi ennen 1990-lukua vain Sr1-sarja tuotiin sähkökalustosta ulkomailta.


Toisaalta voidaan myös todeta, että heti ensimmäinen sähköveturi hankittiin ulkomailta ja vieläkään ei kotimaista sähköveturia liiku radoillamme.

----------


## TEP70

> Toisaalta voidaan myös todeta, että heti ensimmäinen sähköveturi hankittiin ulkomailta ja vieläkään ei kotimaista sähköveturia liiku radoillamme.


Ei voi sanoa "vieläkään". Sv1 oli kotimainen sähköveturi. Tai no, jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin eivätkös Sv1 (Dv12):n telit ole suoraa lainausta Saksasta, eli ei sekään aivan täysin kotimainen sitten ollut.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MU

> Ei voi sanoa "vieläkään". Sv1 oli kotimainen sähköveturi. Tai no, jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin eivätkös Sv1 (Dv12):n telit ole suoraa lainausta Saksasta, eli ei sekään aivan täysin kotimainen sitten ollut.


Jostain syystä en laskenut sitä ainoaa Sv1:stä "oikeiden" sähköveturien joukkoon.   :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomessa jokin tehdas olisi ryhtynyt rakentamaan ASEA:n malleihin perustuvia vetureita  lisenssisopimuksella. Näinhän tapahtui Norjassa. 
> 
> Sähköveturikantamme ollut 1940-50 luvulta lähtien koostunut pääosin SJ:n D -sarjaa muistuttavista yleisvetureista kytkintankoineen kaikkineen, sekä F- sarjaa muistuttavista 6-akselisista telittömistä matkustajajunavetureista. Joskus 1960-70 -luvulla olisi tullut eteen modernimman ja tehokkaamman yleisveturimallin hankinta ja silloin olisivat olleet hyvinä ehdokkaina ruotsalainen Rc, mutta myös saksalaiset, ranskalaiset, sveitsiläiset tai kokonaan kotimaisen teollisuuden aikaansaannokset, tai poliittisten realiteettien pakottamana neuvostoliittolaiset veturimallit olisvat voineet tulla kysymykseen.


Äänestän tämän Rainerin arvion puolesta. Näinhän se meni muunkin vetokaluston kanssa.

Höyryvetureiden valmistus alkoi Suomessa 1900, eli 40 vuotta ostettiin kalusto ulkomailta. Mutta ei ulkomainen vaikutus siihen loppunut. Vetureiden lisäksi muuhunkin kalustoon haettiin mallit ja komponentit ulkomailta, vaikka kokonaisuuden suunnittelu tehtiinkin kotimaassa VR:n koneteknillisessä toimistossa. Kaikki varustimet olivat tuontitavaraa. Mutta myös konstruktioita kopioitiin ulkomaisilta tehtailta maksamatta mitään lisenssimaksuja.

Ulkomailta ostettiin enää vain silloin, kun kotimaassa ei kapasiteetti riittänyt. Mutta ulkomailta osto oli pelkästään valmistuksen hankintaa. Veturit tilattiin suomalaisten piirustusten mukaisina. Ainoa poikkeus olivat amerikkalaiset tehtaat, jotka eivät suostuneet tekemään täysin tilaajan piirustuksilla, ja usein erot olivat huomattavia.

Sodan jälkeiset Tr2, Hr2 ja 3, Vr4 ja Pr2 -hankinnat olivat hyvin poikkeuksellisia, mutta kyse olikin valmiin kaluston osamisesta, ei teettämisestä.

Dieselkaluston kannssa tilanne oli vielä enemmän ulkomaalaisvoittoinen, mutta nyt ryhdyttiin maksamaan rehellisesti lisenssimaksuja. Kotimaista tekoa oli lopulta hyvin vähän, joskin se osa eli korirakenne oli näkyvin osa. Mutta koneet, voimansiirto ja telit olivat ulkomaisia tai ulkomaista suunnittelua.

Kotimaistuminen olisi kuitenkin voinut tapahtua aikaisemmin, sillä Strömberg oli paljon parempi sähkölaitteiden valmistaja kuin mitkä valmiudet konepajoillamme oli suunnitella ja valmistaa dieselkaluston tekniikkaa. Ja jos meillä olisi ollut edes sähkövetureiden lisenssivalmistuksen perinne, voin hyvin kuvitella, että maailman ensimmäiset tehoelektroniikalla varustetut sähköveturit olisivat olleet kokonaan Suomessa valmistettuja ja suunniteltuja, vähintään samassa määrin kuin Sm1:t.

Tosin voi hyvin kysyä, kummat olivat lopulta suomalaisempia, VR:n dieselit vai Sr1, jonka avaintekniikka oli Strömbergin suunnittelema ja valmistama. Kori tuli Neuvostoliitosta ja telit ja ratamoottorit Tsekkoslovakiasta.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut MU
> 
> Kysymys tuli mieleeni pohdiskellessani pendolino-ilmiön mahdollisuutta diesel-kauden alussa, eli oliko jotain hyötyä siitä, että kun sähköistä vetovoimaa alkoi Suomeen ilmaantua, tekniikka oli varmasti jonkin verran kypsempää kuin heti sotien jälkeen.
> 
> 
> Sanoisin, että "pendolino-ilmiöstä" jouduttiin kärsimään useampaan otteeseen kuin varsinaisia pendoja hankittaessa, juuri sähköistyksen lykkääntymisen ja dieselöinnin vuoksi, eli ensimmäiset kiitojunat, sekä Hr13 ja Dm8/9 antoivat esimakua pendolino-ilmiöstä mitä ilmeisemmin!


Tähänkin voin yhtyä. 1960-luvulla syntynyt tehoelektroniikka oli toki täysin lapsenkengissä, koska sitä ei ollut ennen ollut olemassakaan. Mutta Strömberg onnistui siinä monin verroin paremmin kuin dieselkaluston tuotanto edes toisten tekemän teknologian käyttämisessä. Rainer on oikeassa esimerkkeineen.

Lisäksi on vielä syytä mainita Hr11 ja sitä edeltäneet Valmetin ja Lokomon kolme prototyypeiksi jäänyttä dieselveturia. Hr13:sta ei voi syyttää suomalaisia, sehän oli ranskalainen tuote. Mutta Dm8/9 olivat Valmetin kotimainen konsepti. Ruotsalaiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Dm6/7 on parempi kuin esikuvansa, joten siinä Valmet teki hyvää työtä. Muttei se näkynyt estävän kumminkaan epäonnistumista porkkanoiden kanssa.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Dieselkaluston kannssa tilanne oli vielä enemmän ulkomaalaisvoittoinen, mutta nyt ryhdyttiin maksamaan rehellisesti lisenssimaksuja. Kotimaista tekoa oli lopulta hyvin vähän, joskin se osa eli korirakenne oli näkyvin osa.


Tämähän on täydellisen virheellinen väite. Käytännöllisesti katsoen kaikki VR:n dieselveturit ja moottorivaunut ovat nimenomaan kotimaassa valmistettuja. Tämä pätee myös keskeisimpään tekniikkaan eli moottoreihin ja voimansiirtoon. Ulkomailla tehtyjä olivat vain kaksi ensimmäistä Dr13-veturia sekä osa ennen sotaa hankitusta kalustosta. 

Suunnitteluapua ja komponentteja on tietysti haettu ulkomailta mutta samalla tavalla on tehty myös kotimaassa valmistetun höyry- ja sähkökaluston sekä vaunujen osalta.




> Kotimaistuminen olisi kuitenkin voinut tapahtua aikaisemmin, sillä Strömberg oli paljon parempi sähkölaitteiden valmistaja kuin mitkä valmiudet konepajoillamme oli suunnitella ja valmistaa dieselkaluston tekniikkaa.


Väite, joka perustuu mihin? Sm1:n tekniikan onnistuminen ei oikein kelpaa positiiviseksi esimerkiksi, koska siihen mennessä Strömberg oli jo saanut rautatiekaluston voimansiirron rakentamisesta kokemusta Dr12- ja Dr13-vetureiden kokoonpanon yhteydessä. 60-luvun lopulla toki osattiin tehdä jo hyviä dieselvetureitakin (Dv12, Dr14).

Tarkkaan ottaen taisi olla vielä niin, että osassa 30-luvun moottorivaunuistakin (Dm-sarja) oli jo kotimainen Tampellan tekemä dieselmoottori mutta sen sijaan sähköisellä voimansiirrolla varustetut 30-luvun moottorivaunut (Ds-sarja) toimitettiin ulkomaisella koneistolla.

Edelleen Dr12-vetureiden käytöstä poistamiseen 80-luvulla vaikutti ehkä keskeisimmin kotimaassa valmistetun sähkölaitteiston hapertuminen ja jo alun perin alakanttiin tehty mitoitus. Dr16-veturi puolestaan epäonnistui, koska kotimaassa suunniteltua sähköistä voimansiirtoa ei meinattu saada toimimaan. 




> Tosin voi hyvin kysyä, kummat olivat lopulta suomalaisempia, VR:n dieselit vai Sr1, jonka avaintekniikka oli Strömbergin suunnittelema ja valmistama. Kori tuli Neuvostoliitosta ja telit ja ratamoottorit Tsekkoslovakiasta.


Tarvitseeko tästä edes keskustella? Alkuperäisessä Sr1:ssä oli kotimaista lähinnä turvalaite, tyristorisillat ja niiden ohjaus sekä vetolaitteet ja puskimet. Mahdollisesti jotain satunnaisia muitakin osia mutta perustekniikka ja rakenteet olivat jokseenkin täysin ulkomaisia niin suunnittelun kuin rakentamisenkin osalta. 




> Lisäksi on vielä syytä mainita Hr11 ja sitä edeltäneet Valmetin ja Lokomon kolme prototyypeiksi jäänyttä dieselveturia. Hr13:sta ei voi syyttää suomalaisia, sehän oli ranskalainen tuote. Mutta Dm8/9 olivat Valmetin kotimainen konsepti. Ruotsalaiset ovat sitä mieltä, että Dm6/7 on parempi kuin esikuvansa, joten siinä Valmet teki hyvää työtä. Muttei se näkynyt estävän kumminkaan epäonnistumista porkkanoiden kanssa.


Kaluston huonous on hyvin suhteellinen käsite. Jopa Hr11 oli pitkäikäisempi kuin samana vuonna (1955) valmistuneet Hr1-veturit, josta voitanee päätellä jotain. 

Hr13 veturin lastentaudeista ja huonoudesta jaksetaan aina jauhaa mutta silti se pystyi jo uutena ajamaan 50 % suurempia kilometrimääriä kuin samanlaisessa käytössä ollut Tr1 huippuvuosinaan tai lähes 150 % enemmän kuin Tr2. Lisäksi Hr13 mahdollisti vielä tuntuvan junapainojen korottamisen ja aikataulujen nopeuttamisen. Millä perusteella Hr13 oli niin tavattoman huono mutta Tr1 tai Tr2 muka hyvä?

Toisaalta mikäänhän ei takaa, etteikö sähkökaluston osalta olisi myös tehty virhehankintoja. Esimerkiksi Porkkana oli itse asiassa eräänlainen Sm1-junan prototyyppi ja 60-luvulla oli käsittääkseni tarkoituksenakin, että osa niistä toimitetaan sähkökäyttöisinä. Sm1-junatkin oli alun perin tarkoitus rakentaa Porkkanoiden tapaan kolmivaunuisiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

Suomessa valmistetun dieselvetokaluston kohdalla asia oli kuitenkin niin, että MGO ei ollut Tampellan lisenssivalmistaja, ei myöskään Voith eivätkä mitkään muutkaan ulkomaiset yritykset, joiden lisenssillä Suomessa valmistettiin ulkomailla suunniteltuja komponentteja, kuten moottoreita, telejä, voimansiirron osia jne. Kaikki tämä lisenssivalmistus on yhtä suomalaista teollisuustuotantoa kuin tänä päivänä ovat Otanmäellä kootut Pendolinot, Variotramit ja Sr2:t. Näitä ei kukaan taida pitää suomalaisina tuotteina, vaan Pendo on italialainen, Variotram saksalainen ja Sr2 sveitsiläinen. Onko joku eri mieltä?

Eniten suomalainen dieselkalustosarja lienee "ruotsalainen" lättähattu, jossa sentään oli Valmetin ilman lisenssiä valmistama moottori ja useita muutoksia Hilding-Karlssonin korikonstruktioon. Tosin muistan kuulleeni, että lätsyjen Valmet-dieselkin oli kyllä aika tarkkaan kopioitu jostain ulkomaisesta moottorista. En ole asiaan paremmin perehtynyt, ehkä joku voi kertoa, onko tämä huhu totta.

Dieselkaluston onnistuneisuutta pitää arvioida suhteessa vastaavaan kalustoon. Onnistumisen tunnusmerkkejä ovat esim. samanlaisten yksikköjen runsas tilausmäärä. Hr11 oli epäonnistunut, sitä puitiin aikanaan jopa Suomen Kuvalehdessä.

Jos vertailee dieselkalustoa ja höyrykalustoa, viimeisten toimitettujen höyryvetureiden lyhyt käyttöikä ei tietenkään todista mitään. Kuten jokainen ymmärtää, Hr1-sarjaa arvioidaan tietenkin sen perusteella, paljonko niitä oli ja kauanko niitä käytettiin. Ensimmäiset valmistuivat 1937, viimeiset 20 vuotta myöhemmin. Sarja oli käytössä loppuun asti vuoteen 1976, jolloin höyryvetureista luovuttiin kokonaisuutena. Hr1 oli siis käytössä lähes 40 vuotta. Esimerkiksi kehno Hr11-sarja hylättiin jo 1972 eli aikaisemmin kuin Hr1:t. Ensimmäinen Hr11 pääsi 17-vuotiaaksi, lyhytikäisimmäksi jäänyt Hr1 1021 pääsi aktiivikäytössä 19-vuotiaaksi.

Sm1 oli erinomainen Strömbergin saavutus, jolla ei ole mitään tekemistä aiempien mekaanisten lisenssillä valmistettujen tehonsäätölaitteiden kanssa. Muuta voi väittää vain, jos ei ymmärrä sähkökaluston tehonsäädöstä mitään.

Oli tavattoman valitettavaa, että rautateitä ei oltu sähköisetty Suomessa aikaisemmin, ja Helsingin ja Turun suhtautuminen raitioteihin ja johdinautoihin oli mitä oli. Siten Strömbergillä ei ollut tilaisuutta saada tuotteitaan kotimarkkinoille aikaisemmin.

Sama oman maan hyvin menestyvän yrityksen syrjiminen jatkui poliittisista syistä sillä, että VR pakotettiin tilaamaan puolikuntoisia sähkövetureita Neuvostoliitosta (ne rakennettiin valmiiksi Hyvinkään konepajalla, jossa korjattiin pahimmat puutteet ja mokat). Jos asiat olisivat menneet toisin, Suomessa olisi ollut Lokomon valmistamia ja Strömbergin tyristorisähkölaittein varustettuja kaikin puolin moderneja sähkövetureita, joilla olisi ollut vähintään yhtä hyvät vientimahdollisuudet kuin ruotsalaisten Rc:llä, johon ASEA kopioi Strömbergin ideat.

Näin valmisteltiin kuolema suomalaiselle kiskokalustoteollisuudelle. Olihan selvä, ettei vientiä voinut perustaa muilta ostettujen lisenssien varassa tapahtuvalle dieselkaluston tuotannolle.

Strömberg sai aikaan vientiä jonkin verran, mm. johdinautojen sähkölaitteita myydyksi Sveitsiin ja muistaakseni Ranskaan. Mutta menestymisen tilaisuus valui ohi, kun muut saivat valmiiksi omat versionsa Strömbergin luomasta uuden polven tehonsäädöstä. Viimeinen merkittävä yritys oli suurteho-kolmivaihesäätö, jota yritettiin saada kaupaksi Neuvostoliittoon. Pelkästään esittelytarkoituksiin rakennettiin jopa koeveturi, eli Sv1, jota ei koskaan ollut tarkoitus valmistaa VR:lle. Sv1 osoittautui luotettavaksi veturiksi, mutta jäi pois käytöstä vaurion vuoksi. Jos oikein muistan, vaurio oli voimansiirrossa, ei sähkötekniikassa.

Näin mittava panostus kertoo vakavasta halusta ja suurista toiveista. Mutta niin vain kävi, että meillä osattiin panna kapuloita oman teollisuuden rattaisiin, kun muualla omaa teollisuutta tuettiin. Niinpä Sr1 jäi ainoaksi osittain suomalaiseksi sähköveturiksi, kun itään rähmällään olevat poliitikot saatiin suostumaan edes siihen, että arvokas ja merkittävä tehonsäätö eli sähköveturin vaativin osa ostettiin Strömbergiltä.

Antero

PS: Kuriositeettina kerrottakoon, että Suomessa on harrastettu sellaistakin suomalaistamista, että ulkomailta ostetun koneen runkovalusta hiotaan valussa olevat valmistajan merkinnät pois ja tilalle niitataan arvokilpi, joka väittää konetta suomalaiseksi. Tällaista on tehty dieselmoottoreille ja vaihteistoille.

----------


## killerpop

> Eniten suomalainen dieselkalustosarja lienee "ruotsalainen" lättähattu, jossa sentään oli Valmetin ilman lisenssiä valmistama moottori ja useita muutoksia Hilding-Karlssonin korikonstruktioon. Tosin muistan kuulleeni, että lätsyjen Valmet-dieselkin oli kyllä aika tarkkaan kopioitu jostain ulkomaisesta moottorista. En ole asiaan paremmin perehtynyt, ehkä joku voi kertoa, onko tämä huhu totta.


_Suomalaisten lättien moottorit on valmistettu Valmetin tehtailla Nokialla esikuvanaan ruotsalaisen lätän Scanian moottori D815. Valmetin moottori on ahtamaton suora 8-sylinterinen tyyppimerkinnältään 815D. Se on suoraruiskutteinen CAV:n ruiskutuspumpulla. Valmetin moottori eroaa Scaniasta lähinnä siinä, että sen mittoja on hieman muutettu._

Tämä tieto löytyypi osoitteesta http://kotisivu.mtv3.fi/ismok/index3.html

----------


## PNu

> Suomessa valmistetun dieselvetokaluston kohdalla asia oli kuitenkin niin, että MGO ei ollut Tampellan lisenssivalmistaja, ei myöskään Voith eivätkä mitkään muutkaan ulkomaiset yritykset, joiden lisenssillä Suomessa valmistettiin ulkomailla suunniteltuja komponentteja, kuten moottoreita, telejä, voimansiirron osia jne.


Ymmärrettävästi. Olisi ollut järjetöntä suunnitella rautatiekäyttöön esimerkiksi omia dieselmottoreita, kun niitä oli saatavissa ulkomailtakin ja tarvittava kappalemäärä oli vain 20-300 tyypistä riippuen. Silti näiden komponenttien valmistus tapahtui Suomessa ja varmasti suunnittelutaitoakin olisi tarvittaessa löytynyt. Onhan suomalaista dieseltekniikkaa viety maailmalle laivoihin, voimalaitoksiin ja traktoreihin asennettuna.

Samalla periaatteella tehtiin myös Sm1. Siinäkin esimerkiksi telit ja jarrujärjestelmä ovat täyttä lainatavaraa. Sähköpuoli on Strömbergin valmistama mutta mallia on siihenkin haettu Ruotsista.




> Kaikki tämä lisenssivalmistus on yhtä suomalaista teollisuustuotantoa kuin tänä päivänä ovat Otanmäellä kootut Pendolinot, Variotramit ja Sr2:t.


Tähän kiistaan löytyy helposti ratkaisu. Riittää kun katsoo veturin kyljessä olevaa valmistajalaattaa. VR:n dieselvetureissa siinä lukee Valmet tai Lokomo. Sr2:ssa taas SLM ja Adtranz. Kotitehtävänä voi miettiä, mistä ero johtuu.




> Dieselkaluston onnistuneisuutta pitää arvioida suhteessa vastaavaan kalustoon. Onnistumisen tunnusmerkkejä ovat esim. samanlaisten yksikköjen runsas tilausmäärä.


Jos tämä on kriteerinä niin VR:n kaikkien aikojen onnistuneimmat vetokalustosarjat ovat Dm7 ja Dv12. Jälkimmäinen on melko ainutlaatuinen jo siksikin, että kaikki 192 yksilöä ovat ajossa vielä 42 vuotta ensimmäisen veturin valmistumisen jälkeen ja käyttöikää on nykysuunnitelmien mukaan jäljelläkin vielä vähintään 15 vuotta.




> Hr11 oli epäonnistunut, sitä puitiin aikanaan jopa Suomen Kuvalehdessä.


Varmasti esimerkiksi Dr12 tai Dv12 veturiin verrattuna mutta moneen höyryveturiin nähden se oli ilmeisen käyttökelpoinen. Jos ollaan sitä mieltä, että höyryveturitkin olivat vallan hyviä ja niiden käyttöikää olisi pitänyt jatkaa niin Hr11-veturin parjaaminen on peräti kummallista.




> Jos vertailee dieselkalustoa ja höyrykalustoa, viimeisten toimitettujen höyryvetureiden lyhyt käyttöikä ei tietenkään todista mitään.


Hr11-veturin ja Hr1:n välisessä vertailussa se todistaa. Molemmat tyypit oli tarkoitettu saman kaltaiseen käyttöön, joten tietysti VR olisi poistanut Hr11-veturit ensin, jos niitä olisi pidetty huonompina. Kuitenkin Hr1-vetureita oli 22 ja näistä 20 poistettiin vuosina 1969-1971, kun Hr11-vetureilla ajettiin vuoteen 1972. Vain ne kaksi rullalaakeroitua Hr1-veturia säilyivät pidempään.




> Kuten jokainen ymmärtää, Hr1-sarjaa arvioidaan tietenkin sen perusteella, paljonko niitä oli ja kauanko niitä käytettiin. Ensimmäiset valmistuivat 1937, viimeiset 20 vuotta myöhemmin. Sarja oli käytössä loppuun asti vuoteen 1976, jolloin höyryvetureista luovuttiin kokonaisuutena.


Tiedot ovat osittain virheelliset. Virallinen höyrykausi päättyi Suomessa 30.9.1975. Hr1-vetureiden käyttö lopetettiin ensimmäisen kerran jo 1971. Veturipulan yllättäessä otettiin kuitenkin rullalaakeroidut veturit (1020, 1021) uudelleen ajoon vuonna 1973. Näiden käyttö päättyi sitten keväällä 1974.




> Jos asiat olisivat menneet toisin, Suomessa olisi ollut Lokomon valmistamia ja Strömbergin tyristorisähkölaittein varustettuja kaikin puolin moderneja sähkövetureita, joilla olisi ollut vähintään yhtä hyvät vientimahdollisuudet kuin ruotsalaisten Rc:llä, johon ASEA kopioi Strömbergin ideat.


Niin varmaan. Strömberg sai oman prototyyppinsä valmiiksi Sm1:n muodossa 1968. Ruotsissa oli siirrytty 1967 tyristorivetureiden valmistuksessa jo sarjatuotantoon Rc:n muodossa ja sitä ennen erilaisia ratkaisuja oli jo kokeiltu vuonna 1962 valmistuneissa Rb-sarjan vetureissa.

Rb:n ollessa täydessä käytössä ja Rc-vetureidenkin rakenteilla, laadittiin meillä vasta suunnitelmia Sm1-junista ja sähkövetureista ja käämikytkimellä tapahtuva tehonsäätö oli mukana varteenotettavana vaihtoehtona. VR:n historiikistä on pääteltävissä, että vasta tehdyt vertailut ruotsalaisten suunnitelmiin johtivat meilläkin tyristorisäädön valitsemiseen.

Kun lisäksi otetaan huomioon, että paperille jäänyt kotimainen sähköveturiehdotus vuodelta 1966 oli kovasti Rb:n kaltainen ja 60-luvun alkupuolella laadituissa sähköistyksen kannattavuuslaskelmissa esiintyi esimerkkisähköveturina samainen Rb niin eipä ole vaikea arvata, mistä suomalaiset tietonsa ammensivat.

Tietysti asian voi halutessaan kääntää päälaelleen ja selittää yhtäläisyydet sillä, että ruotsalaiset matkivat suomalaisia. Se onkin jokaisen omassa harkinnassa, minkälaiseen tarinaan on valmis uskomaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Petri Nummijoki on korjannut merkittävän aukon rautatiesivistyksessäni houkuttelemalla minut tutkimaan ruotsalaisten R-sarjan sähkövetureiden historiaa. En ole ollut tästä aiheesta kovin kiinnostunut, mutta parilla nettihaulla ja muutaman minuutin lukemisella kävi ilmi, että ASEA pääsi sähkövetureiden tyristoriohjauksen toimittajaksi jo vuonna 1967, joka on siis ennen kuin VR sai ensimmäiset Sm1:t ajoon. En ole tiennyt tarkkaa vuotta ennen, vaan olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että Rc-vetureiden toimitus SJ:lle alkoi vasta Sm1:en jälkeen.

Asioiden selvittäminen vahvisti kuitenkin entisestään käsitystäni siitä, että Suomessa pilattiin rautatiekaluston valmistuksen elinkelpoisuus keskittymällä dieselkalustoon (joka ei ollut suomalaista teknologiaa, vaan ulkomaisten tuotteiden lisenssivalmistusta ja suurelta osin valmiiden komponenttien ostamista ulkomailta). ASEA tähtäsi R-sarjan kehittämisessä nimenomaan myös vientituotteen luomiseen, ja myös onnistui siinä. Suomessahan ei tällaisesta voitu haaveillakaan, koska dieseltekniikka ei ollut omassa hallinnassa, ja sähkötekniikkaa ei voitu käytännössä kehittää, kun oman maan rautatielaitos ei tilannut sähkövetureita.

Sitä ei Rc-sarjan historiaan tutustuminen kuitenkaan muuta, että Nummijoen tulkinnat erilaisen kaluston suomalaisuudesta sekä höyryvetureiden ja dieselvetureiden onnistumisista ovat nurinkurisia. Olen jo kerran kirjoittanut, että lopetan kinaamisen Nummijoen kanssa, ja olisin toivonut, että sen olisi Nummijokikin ymmärtänyt. En välitä kinaamisesta, mutta minusta ei ole reilua jättää puuttumatta väitteisiin, jotka johtavat asioita vähemmän tuntevia harhaan.

Kotimaisuudesta

Tiedän, että Tampella on valmistanut (lisenssillä) vetureiden dieselmoottoreita, ja että Suomessa on tehty muitakin rautatiekaluston komponentteja. Mutta lisenssivalmistus ei ole lainkaan sama asia kuin suomalainen tuote. Kun tuote suunnitellaan ulkomailla, ja suomalainen konepaja valmistaa näitä tuotteita ulkomaisin piirustuksin, tuotteen suomalaisuus ei määräydy sillä, minkälainen valmistajalaatta valmiin veturin kylkeen jossain laitetaan. Nummijoen mielestä se ratkaisee. Joten esim. Dv-sarjojen ja Dr13:n moottorit ovat hänen mielestään suomalaisia sillä perusteella, että veturin kyljessä on laatta tai logo, jossa lukee sekä Tampella että MGO. Kun sen sijaan Otanmäellä oleva tehdas ja sen suomalaiset työntekijät valmistavat ulkomaisten piirustusten mukaan junien, vetureiden ja raitiovaunujen runkoja ja suorittavat näiden kokoonpanon ja viimeistelyn samalla tavoin ulkomaisten piirustusten mukaan, tämä kalusto ei ole lainkaan suomalaista. Koska valmistajalaatassa ei lue niin. Eikös muuten Sr2:n kyljessä ole myös Transtech-laatta?

Valmistajalaatan teksti ei ole kotimaisuuden mitta. Kotimaisuuden määrittelyyn on ollut aikanaan hyvinkin tarkat säädökset, kun kotimaisuudella oli merkittävää kaupallista merkitystä. Kotimaisen työn liiton laatimat säädökset perustuivat tuotteen jalostusarvoon. Kun esimerkiksi valmistus ja raaka-aineet hankittiin kotimaasta, täysin ulkomainen tuote, jota valmistettiin samanlaisena jossain toisessa maassa, saattoi saada kotimaisuuden tunnuksen, avainlipun. Silti jokainen ymmärtää, ettei sellainen tuote muutu siitä suomalaiseksi.

Nykyäänhän ei kotimaisuudella enää ole merkitystä kuten ennen. Kaiken kaikkiaan globalisoituneessa maailmassa on vaikea sanoa, minkä maalainen jokin tuote on, kun tuote koostuu eri puolilla maailmaa suunnitelluista ja valmistetuista osista. Nummijoen tulkinnoissa erikoista onkin se, että suomalaisen tuotteen määrittely näyttäisi olevan hänellä täysin mielivaltaista. Johdonmukaisuuden löydän vain siitä, että dieselkäyttöinen rautatiekalusto on aina suomalaista, sähkökäyttöinen ei ole koskaan. Räikeimmät esimerkit tästä taitavat olla "suomalainen" Hr13/Dr13 (veturi suunniteltu ja 2 ensimmäistä kappaletta valmistettu Ranskassa) ja "ulkomainen" Sm1 (sähkötekniikka suunniteltu ja valmistettu Suomessa, junan korirakenne ja konstruktio suunniteltu suomessa, komponentteja valmistettu lisenssillä Suomessa tai ostettu ulkomailla valmistettuina, koko juna valmistettu Suomessa).

Vetokaluston laatu

Toinen asia, jota on vaikea myöskään käsittää kuin dieselkaluston palvontana, ovat Nummijoen vertailut höyry- ja dieselvetureiden kesken. Oman aikansa menestyneet höyryveturisarjat ovat Nummijoen mielestä kelvottomia, koska niitä ei käytetty sen jälkeen kun höyryvetureiden käyttö oli loppunut, ja koska niitä ei ollut valmistettu yhtä paljon kuin vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jälkeen valmistettuja dieselveturisarjoja. Mutta vaikka yhtä dieselveturisarjaa on valmistettu vain 5 kappaletta, ja niidenkin käyttöikä jäi lyhyemmäksi kuin paljon aikaisemmin valmistuneiden höyryvetureiden, tämäkin yleisesti epäonnistuneeksi arvioitu veturisarja on Nummijoen mielestä parempi kuin aikansa menestyneet höyryveturit.

Maailma ja tekniikka kehittyvät ja muuttuvat. 1930-lukua ei voi suoraan verrata 1970-lukuun. Nummijoen tapa asettaa vetureita paremmuusjärjestykseen perustuu kuitenkin siihen, että esim. 1930-luku ja 1970-luku ovat täysin vertailukelpoiset - jos Nummijoen paremmuusjärjestys ei perustu vain uskonnon omaiseen ajatukseen, että dieselveturit ovat aina parempia kuin muut. Höyryveturit hän todistaa huonoksi sillä, että dieseleitä on rakennettu höyryvetureiden jälkeen, sähköveturit ovat huonoja siitä, että niissä ei ole suomalaisen yrityksen valmistajanlaattaa.

Asioiden perustelu yleensä

Asioita voidaan hämärtää pikkunäppärällä numeropelillä ja hajanaisilla tiedoilla. Niitä poimitaan sieltä täältä sen mukaan, tukevatko ne omaa uskomusta vaiko ei. Koska kukaan ei koskaan voikaan esittää kaikkea tietoa, tutkimustyöhön liittyy olennaisena osana lähdekriittisyys. Tutkijan on aina pyrittävä antamaan tutkimuksen lukijalle käsitys lähteiden luotettavuudesta, jotta lähteiden perusteella tehtyjen arvioiden luotettavuus on punnittavissa myös siltä osin, kun arviot perustuvat suoraan lähteisiin.

Tutkijan tehtävä ei ole etsiä ja löytää todisteita ennalta määrätyn tuloksen saavuttamiseksi ja kiistää tai jättää huomiotta löydät ja havainnot, jotka ovat määrättyä tulosta vastaan. Tiedän hyvin, että käytännössä tehdään juuri näin, eli tehdään tavoitetutkimuksia. Mutta sellainen ei ole pyrkimys eikä se johda oikeaan ratkaisuun.

Numeroleikki ja yksityiskohdilla elvistely eivät kuitenkaan usein muuta vallitsevia periaatteita. Siitä olkoon esimerkkinä se, mistä aloitin, ruotsalainen Rc-veturi. Vaikken tiennyt toimitusten aloitusvuotta ja sitä, että se oli ennen suomalaisten Sm1-junien toimitusta, tämä yksityiskohta ei muuttanut vähemmän tarkoilla tiedoilla tehtyä analyysiäni suomalaisen rautatiekalustoteollisuuden kohtalosta ja sen syistä.

Vielä yksi asia, jota Nummijoki ei valitettavasti myönnä ja jonka hän sivuuttaa siksi merkityksettömänä. Se on tiedon puute. Nummijoella on vakaa usko omiin ajatuksiin asioista, joista ei ole saatavilla tietoa. Kun esittää arvioita tällaisista asioista, niitä ei pidä väittää tosiksi vain sillä perusteella, että jostain sattuu löytymään tukea omalle uskomukselle. Totta kai saa ja on hyväkin pohtia ja tehdä omia tulkintoja. Mutta niitä ei pidä ryhtyä pitämään tosina. Eikä pidä väittää tutkimuksen ja tiedon puutetta merkityksettömäksi, jos on pelko oman uskomuksen joutumisesta kyseenalaiseksi.

Tämä on asia, joka liittyy Suomen rautateiden vetovoimapolitiikkaan, erityisesti sähköistykseen ja sen viivästymiseen vuosikymmeniä. Ja samoin myöhempään asiaan, Pendolinojen hankintaan. Ilman asian pätevää tutkimista kukaan ei voi väittää asiasta muuta varmaa kuin vain sen, mikä on tapahtumien luettelo. Dieselöinti ja sähköistyksen viipyminen voivat olla yhtä hyvin oikeita kuin vääriäkin päätöksiä niin kauan kun asiaa ei ole pätevästi selvitetty. Sama koskee Pendolinoijen hankintaa, siis sitä, oliko se hyvä vai huono päätös. Pendojen hankinta on lisäksi niin tuore asia, ettei vielä edes voi tietää, oliko niistä enemmän hyötyä vai haittaa.

Lopuksi

Kuten alussa sanoin, en välitä kinata. On mukavaa väitellä älykkäästi, ja sitä tällä foorumilla on enimmäkseen ollutkin. Väittely on myös ollut asiallista, siis liittynyt asiaan. On esitetty omia ajatuksia, arvioitu toisten perusteluita ja hyväksytty, että on erilaisia mielipiteitä. Joku pitää metrosta ja moittii raitiovaunuja, esimerkiksi. Eikä tuomitse ihmistä kuten minua siksi, että esitän raitiovaunuja puoltavia ajatuksia, vaikka ei itse olekaan samaa mieltä. Kysehän on usein arvostuksista, jolloin samoista tiedoista päädytään eri ratkaisuun sen mukaan, mitä kukin pitää tärkeänä.

En tunne Nummijokea, mutta hän vaikuttaa tuntevan minut kyllin hyvin moittiakseen minua asioista joita esitän. Tämä kirjoitus on tulkittavissa Nummijokeen henkilökohtaisesti kohdistuvaksi, olenhan maininnut hänet useasti nimeltä. Olen kirjoittanut näin siksi, etten pidä yksityiskohdista saivartelemista näissä asioissa hyödyllisenä, ja siksi olen Nummijoen tekstien lainaamisen sijaan joutunut mainitsemaan tekstissä muulla tavoin, mitä hän on esittänyt.

Jos tämä "keskustelu" edelleen jatkuu Nummijoen puolesta samanlaisella kielenkäytöllä, epäolennaisten yksityiskohtien esittämisellä asiasta irrotettuna ja epäloogisesti tulkittuna, pidän keskustelun tasoa niin alhaisena, etten välitä siihen enää osallistua. Se ei tarkoita sitä, että hyväksyisin ja pitäisi oikeana asioita, joihin puuttumisen katson jo aiemmin kirjoitetun toistamiseksi ja ajan hukaksi.

Nummijoki saa rakastaa dieselkalustoa ja asettaa sen omassa mielessään kaiken muun yläpuolelle. Mutta muita hänen ei ole oikeus pitää huonompina ihmisinä siksi, etteivät hyväksy hänen omaa ajattelutapaansa.

Ystävyydellä kaikkia kohtaan,
Antero

----------


## Compact

Variotramien kohdalla Rautaruukki Oyj Transtech/Talgo-Transtech Oy/Talgo Oy -yhtiö on toiminut puhtaasti kokoonpanijan roolissa. Seinäteräksetkin on tuotu Saksasta ABB Daimler-Benz Transportation/DaimlerChrysler Rail Systems/Bombardier Transportation -yhtiön laitoksilta. Otanmäellä ei ole mitään osuutta tuotteen ominaisuuksiin. Rautaruukin tehtailla ei edes valmisteta sellaisia metalliteoksia, joita olisi voitu käyttää vaunun kasaamisessa. Variotram on siis täysin ulkomainen formaatti, joitakin komponentteja on toki Suomessa valmistettu, mutta ei Talgolla. Vain liimaus ja kasaus on tehty Kainuussa. Talgo ei siksi ole halunnut laittaa lainkaan nimeään esille näihin "onnettomiin" vaunuihin. Eikä oikeastaan Bombardierikään.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitos täsmennyksestä Variotramien kohdalla. Osoittaa osaltaan, miten vaikeata on määritellä, mikä on valmistamista. Teollisuudessa puhutaan joskus kokoonpanotehtaasta erotuksena tehtaalle, joka valmistaa myös osia. Mutta tässäkin tapauksessa rajanveto on vaikeata. Talgon Otanmäen tehtaalla ei liene koneistamoa eikä valimoa. Silti Otanmäen tehtaalla on omia tuotteita, joissa on valuja ja koneistettuja osia, jotka tietenkin on tilattava alihankintana.

Teollisuuden nykyinen hajautettu rakenne on aivan toista kuin menneisyys. VR:n konepajat olivat aikanaan lähes täysin omavaraisia kaikessa valmistuksessa niin, että ostivat vain raaka-aineita. Mutta silloinkin, esimerkiksi pyöränrenkaat on taidettu aina ostaa muualta. Samoin sähkö-, paineilma- ja jarrulaitteita on aina ostettu muualla valmistettuina komponentteina.

Antero

----------


## JE

> En ole ollut tästä aiheesta kovin kiinnostunut, mutta parilla nettihaulla ja muutaman minuutin lukemisella kävi ilmi, että ASEA pääsi sähkövetureiden tyristoriohjauksen toimittajaksi jo vuonna 1967, joka on siis ennen kuin VR sai ensimmäiset Sm1:t ajoon. En ole tiennyt tarkkaa vuotta ennen, vaan olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että Rc-vetureiden toimitus SJ:lle alkoi vasta Sm1:en jälkeen.


Ensimmäisestä Rc-erästähän osa tilattiinkin alun alkaen ilman tyristoreita, ja kyse oli eräänlaisesta "koesarjasta" Rc1:n osalta. Jos vain Suomessa sähköistys olisi alkanut vähän nopeammin, Strömberg olisi saattanut hyvin olla ykkösenä liikenteessä.




> Toinen asia, jota on vaikea myöskään käsittää kuin dieselkaluston palvontana, ovat Nummijoen vertailut höyry- ja dieselvetureiden kesken. Oman aikansa menestyneet höyryveturisarjat ovat Nummijoen mielestä kelvottomia, koska niitä ei käytetty sen jälkeen kun höyryvetureiden käyttö oli loppunut, ja koska niitä ei ollut valmistettu yhtä paljon kuin vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin höyryvetureiden valmistuksen jälkeen valmistettuja dieselveturisarjoja. Mutta vaikka yhtä dieselveturisarjaa on valmistettu vain 5 kappaletta, ja niidenkin käyttöikä jäi lyhyemmäksi kuin paljon aikaisemmin valmistuneiden höyryvetureiden, tämäkin yleisesti epäonnistuneeksi arvioitu veturisarja on Nummijoen mielestä parempi kuin aikansa menestyneet höyryveturit.


Sehän on parasta suomalaista kansanperinnettä, että kaikki asiat nähdään kaksintaisteluina. EU vastaan Nato, Ruotsi vastaan Suomi tai vaikkapa demarit vastaan kepu ovat median jännittävääkin jännittävämpiä uutisaiheita, joilla suomalaisparkojen päitä sekoitellaan vuodesta toiseen. Ehkä tällä foorumilla tämä naurettava asenne näkyy pienoiskoossa liikenteeseen liittyviin asioihin sovitettuna. Tuskinpa vain kukaan on oikea henkilö sanomaan, kumpi on parempi, höyryveturi vai dieselveturi. Tietyssä yhteiskunnallisessa tilanteessa näiden välillä tehdään tietynlainen valinta, tietyistä syistä. Ja tämä valinta on jossain mielessä pakosti hyvä, jossain mielessä huono. Mutta yhtä kaikki, se johtuu sen hetkisestä tilanteesta, ei mistään eksaktista tieteellisestä totuudesta. Siksi onkin vähän turhaa yrittää nyt etsiä "voittajaa" tälle kuvitellulle kaksintaistelulle.




> Kuten alussa sanoin, en välitä kinata. On mukavaa väitellä älykkäästi, ja sitä tällä foorumilla on enimmäkseen ollutkin. Väittely on myös ollut asiallista, siis liittynyt asiaan. On esitetty omia ajatuksia, arvioitu toisten perusteluita ja hyväksytty, että on erilaisia mielipiteitä.


Näinhän asioiden pitäisi toimia. Mutta asiattomuuksista pidättäytyminen vaatii melkoista malttia ja kärsivällistä mielenlaatua. Hätäinen kirjoittaja kirjoittaa asiansa epäselvästi ja usein vähän tunnepohjalta, ja toisaalta myös ymmärtää toisten kommentit miten itse haluaa. Toivon, etten omilla lohkaisuillani ole laittanut kenellekään herneitä nenään.

----------


## PNu

Antero. Voin vakuuttaa, että tulkinnoillasi ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa mitä oikeasti tarkoitin eikä sen takia sinulla olisi ollut mitään syytä pahoittaa mieltäsi. Jos esimerkiksi puutun (mielestäni aiheellisesti) väitteeseen, että ASEA kopioi Strömbergin ideat toteamalla ASEAn Rb/Rc:n valmistuneen ennen Strömbergin Sm1:stä niin tarkoitan tällä vain ja ainoastaan, että Rb/Rc todella valmistui ennen Sm1:stä. Mitään henkilökohtaista siihen ei sisälly enkä pysty ymmärtämään miten voit siinä sellaista nähdä. Toisaalta voisit miettiä, onko oma kirjoitustyylisi sitten asiallista ja esimerkiksi kelpaavaa.

----------


## PNu

> Ensimmäisestä Rc-erästähän osa tilattiinkin alun alkaen ilman tyristoreita, ja kyse oli eräänlaisesta "koesarjasta" Rc1:n osalta. Jos vain Suomessa sähköistys olisi alkanut vähän nopeammin, Strömberg olisi saattanut hyvin olla ykkösenä liikenteessä.


Kuitenkin ruotsalaiset kokeilivat tyristorisäätöä jo Rb-sarjassaan noin vuodesta 1965 alkaen. On tietysti mahdollista, että ensimmäiset Rc-veturit ehdittiin silti tilata ilman tyristoreita, koska epäilemättä tulosten analysointikin vei oman aikansa. Lisäksi ainakin saksalaisilla on myös ollut tyristorikokeiluja jo noihin aikoihin. 

VR:n historiikissä 1962-1987 annetaan sivuilla 401-403 aika avoimesti ymmärtää, että Sm1:n rakenteeseen otettiin mallia ruotsalaisista junista. Tyristorisäätökin valittiin vasta ruotsalaisten suunnitelmiin tehtyjen vertailujen jälkeen. Toki on totta, että Strömberg oli silti edellä usempiin muihin valmistajiin verrattuna.

----------


## MU

> Ennen kaikkea myöhään aloitettu sähköistäminen oli hyödyllistä siksi, että uudet oikoradat sekä sodassa rapistuneen rataverkon kunnostaminen ehdittiin saada ensin valmiiksi.


Totta. Onkin mielestäni jonkun verran epäreilua verrata Suomessa tehtyjä päätöksiä Ruotsin sähköistykseen, jos otetaan huomioon Ruotsin jääminen sotien ulkopuolelle, ei alueluovutuksia, joista aiheutuisi uusien ratalinjojen tarvetta jne. Norjassakin oli sähköistys kai alkanut kauan ennen II MS:a. Mitenkäs Tanska, voidaanko sanoa, että hekin toimivat yhtä typerästi? Joku Saksahan taitaakin olla toisessa ääripäässä (vaikka sähköistys sielläkin alkoi huomattavasti aiemmin), voisin kuvitella Saksan rautateillä olleen vielä pahempia ongelmia samaisista syistä vuonna 1945.

----------


## JE

> Kuitenkin ruotsalaiset kokeilivat tyristorisäätöä jo Rb-sarjassaan noin vuodesta 1965 alkaen. On tietysti mahdollista, että ensimmäiset Rc-veturit ehdittiin silti tilata ilman tyristoreita, koska epäilemättä tulosten analysointikin vei oman aikansa. Lisäksi ainakin saksalaisilla on myös ollut tyristorikokeiluja jo noihin aikoihin.


Juuri näin. Rb-kokeiden myönteisten tulosten perusteella koko Rc1-sarjan tilaus muutettiin tyristoreilla varustetuksi jo hyvin varhaisessa vaiheessa. Yhtään Rc-veturia ei koskaan lopulta rakennettu tyristoritta. On selvää, että tyristoreiden tulosta rautateille pioneerin kunnia kuuluu ruotsalaisille. Oma viittaukseni Suomeen on lähinnä pohdintaa siitä, miten olisi voinut olla, vaikkei ollut. En ollenkaan epäile etteikö Suomessa olisi seurattu Ruotsin kehitystä, varsinkin kun ASEA käsittääkseni omisti jonkin osan Strömbergin osakkeista.

----------


## PNu

> Onkin mielestäni jonkun verran epäreilua verrata Suomessa tehtyjä päätöksiä Ruotsin sähköistykseen, jos otetaan huomioon Ruotsin jääminen sotien ulkopuolelle, ei alueluovutuksia, joista aiheutuisi uusien ratalinjojen tarvetta jne. Norjassakin oli sähköistys kai alkanut kauan ennen II MS:a.


Ruotsin ja Norjan tilannetta ei voi verrata Suomeen eräistä muistakaan syistä. Näissä maissa on esimerkiksi paljon enemmän vesivoimaa. Norjassa lisäksi vuoristoinen maasto suorastaan edellyttää sähköistämistä riittävän nopeuden saavuttamiseksi jyrkissä nousuissa. Ruotsi oli toisaalta olennaisesti vauraampi yhteiskunta, joten siellä voitiin toteuttaa asioita, joihin Suomessa ei ollut varaa.

Sitten eräänä sähköistämistä Suomessa jarruttaneena tekijänä olivat arvatenkin strategiset syyt. Rautatie oli vähintään 60-luvulle asti kuljetusverkon selkäranka, jonka täytyi toimia kaikissa tilanteissa eikä helposti lamautettavan sähköjunan varaan voitu laskea mitään.

Dieselveturilla oli sen sijaan strategisessakin mielessä tiettyjä etuja jopa höyryveturiin verrattuna. Näitä olivat pitkä toimintasäde ja mahdollisuus varastoida polttoaineet maanalaisiin säiliöihin. Savu ja luukkujen aukomisesta lähtevä loimu eivät myöskään paljasta veturia yhtä herkästi.

----------


## PNu

> Kaikki muut Dm-sarjat, etenkin kiitojunat, sekä 50- Dm4 että 60-luvun Dm8/9 -sarjat, olivat niihin verrattuna varsin lyhytikäisiä (20 v). Niitä ei voida pitää marginaali-ilmiöinä, koska ne oli aikoinaan hankittu kaukoliikenteen lippulaivoiksi, mutta koska ne eivät vastanneet odotuksia ne jouduttiin siirtämään toisarvoisiin juniin jo aika aikaisessa vaiheessa, ja lopulta hylkäämään.


Tähän vanhojen kiitojunien ylenkatsontaan voisi kommentoida vielä sen verran, että Dm4-vetoisten MK ja MP-junien lyhyt käyttöikä ei johtunut näiden junien epäonnistumisesta vaan päin vastoin niiden ennakoitua suuremmasta suosiosta. Juniin oli pian laitettava niin paljon vaunuja, ettei Dm4 tullut enää vetokoneena kysymykseen.

Tietysti jälkikäteen ajateltuna voidaan pitää virheenä niin pienen kapasiteetin omaavien junien hankintaa mutta eihän tätä voitu etukäteen tietää, koska sen tyyppisistä junista ei aikaisemmin ollut Suomessa kokemusta. 30-luvulla päiväpikajuniin riitti yleensä 4-5 vaunua, joten Dm4 + 3 vaunua on varmasti vaikuttanut 50-luvun alussa täysin riittävältä kokoonpanolta. Kysymyksessähän oli uusi junatyyppi, jonka ei ollut tarkoitus korvata vanhoja pikajunia vaan tuoda uutta täydentävää tarjontaa.

Silloiseen ajattelutapaan ovat vaikuttaneet myös moottorivaunuista ennen sotaa saadut positiiviset kokemukset eikä kai kukaan voi väittää, etteikö Dm4 ollut tietyistä ongelmistaan huolimatta melkoinen edistysaskel 30-luvun moottorivaunuihin verrattuna.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähän vanhojen kiitojunien ylenkatsontaan voisi kommentoida vielä sen verran, että Dm4-vetoisten MK ja MP-junien lyhyt käyttöikä ei johtunut näiden junien epäonnistumisesta vaan päin vastoin niiden ennakoitua suuremmasta suosiosta. Juniin oli pian laitettava niin paljon vaunuja, ettei Dm4 tullut enää vetokoneena kysymykseen.
> 
> Tietysti jälkikäteen ajateltuna voidaan pitää virheenä niin pienen kapasiteetin omaavien junien hankintaa mutta eihän tätä voitu etukäteen tietää, koska sen tyyppisistä junista ei aikaisemmin ollut Suomessa kokemusta. 30-luvulla päiväpikajuniin riitti yleensä 4-5 vaunua, joten Dm4 + 3 vaunua on varmasti vaikuttanut 50-luvun alussa täysin riittävältä kokoonpanolta. Kysymyksessähän oli uusi junatyyppi, jonka ei ollut tarkoitus korvata vanhoja pikajunia vaan tuoda uutta täydentävää tarjontaa.


Eikö 2 Dm4:ää ja kiitojunarunkoa usein kytketty yhteen? 

Itse arvelisin että Dm4:n ja punaharmaiden kiitojunarunkojen hylkäämisen syy oli vanhanaikaisuus, eli eivät olleet teknisten ominaisuuksiensa osalta eivätkä matkustusmukavuudeltaan enää ajanmukaisia. Niiden vähäisen määrän ja kalliiden käyttökustannusten vuoksi niistä ei ollut myöskään paikallisjuniin, koska lättähattujakin oli 70-luvulla vielä riittävästi. 

"Porkkanoiden" eli Dm8/9 sarjan hylkäämistä olen ymmärtänyt johtuvan teknisistä ongelmista. Porkkanoitahan oli aika paljon (24 runkoa), niiden sisustus oli yhtä moderni ja mukava kuin 1970-luvun teräsvaunujen,  ja niitä olisi voitu käyttää vielä pitkään sähköistämättömien ratojen kauko- ja taajamajunaliikenteessä. Ainoa seikka joka rajoitti niiden käyttöä pitkän matkan liikenteessä oli ravintolavaunun puuttuminen. "Porkkanoiden" kohdalla olen erilaisten juttujen perusteella ymmärtänyt että niiden moottori- ja voimansiirtotekniikka oli aika epäluotettavaa, ja että niille sattui linjallejääntejä usein ja siksi vähitellen hylättiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Eikö 2 Dm4:ää ja kiitojunarunkoa usein kytketty yhteen?


Käsittääkseni järjestelyä käytettiin vain juhlapyhien yhteydessä eli missään kiitojunassa tuo ei ollut vakituinen kokoonpano. Siihen tuskin olisi kalustokaan riittänyt.




> Itse arvelisin että Dm4:n ja punaharmaiden kiitojunarunkojen hylkäämisen syy oli vanhanaikaisuus, eli eivät olleet teknisten ominaisuuksiensa osalta eivätkä matkustusmukavuudeltaan enää ajanmukaisia. Niiden vähäisen määrän ja kalliiden käyttökustannusten vuoksi niistä ei ollut myöskään paikallisjuniin, koska lättähattujakin oli 70-luvulla vielä riittävästi.


Varmasti vanhanaikaisuus, vähälukuisuus ja paikallisliikenteen supistaminen olivat ne tekijät, jotka lopullisesti johtivat kaluston hylkäämiseen 70-luvun alussa. Kuitenkin useimmat MK ja MP-vuorot Dm4-vaunut menettivät jo vuosien 1961-1968 välisenä aikana. 




> "Porkkanoiden" eli Dm8/9 sarjan hylkäämistä olen ymmärtänyt johtuvan teknisistä ongelmista.


Porkkanoiden kohdalla tekniset ongelmat olivat varmasti pääsyy. Ongelmat taas johtuivat ilmeisesti suurimmaksi osaksi siitä, että junatyypin haluttiin olevan mahdollisimman yhdenmukainen vastaavan sähköjunan kanssa. Siksi koneistoa ei sijoitettu erilliseen konehuoneeseen, kuten VR:n koneosasto oli toivonut.

----------


## hmikko

> Olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että kaksikerroksisissa vaunuissa olisi nykyisellään paineistetut ylikulut. Ainakin paljon hiljaisempia ne välit ovat kuin sellaiset, missä vähintään toinen vaunu on yksikerroksinen, ja "muhvikin" on erinäköinen.


Näin taitaa olla. Transtechin sivulla sanotaan seuraavaa:




> Painetiiviiden ylikulkujen ansiosta vaunusta toiseen siirtyminen on helppoa, eikä aiheuta häiritsevää melua matkustajatiloihin.


En tuon perusteella tosin ole ihan varma, tarkoitetaanko ainoastaan sitä, että ylikulku on erotettu muusta matkustamosta vai sitä, että se olisi samaa tasoa kuin Pendolinossa. Nolottaa, että yhtäkkiä ei palaudu mieleen millainen askelma "muhvin" läpi menee, vaikka noissa aika usein matkustankin. Taidan mennä hyvin usein laiturilta omaan vaunuun ja pysyä siellä.





> Jos näin on niin koko kysymyksenasettelu palautuu lähtöasetelmaan eli olisiko mahdollista kehittää suomalainen Sr2-veturia vastaava veturi, joka stailattaisiin ulkonäöltään istumaan kivasti IC2-vaunujen eteen?


Ööö... miksi? Kaupastahan on saanut suht toimivan tuotteen. Onko Marsu niin ruma, että se karkottaa matkustajia? Ohjausvaunut tulevat todennäköisesti istumaan IC2-vaunujen jatkeeksi varsin siististi, mikäli keskieurooppalaisista esimerkeistä voi mitään päätellä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi näin yksinkertaista asiaa pitää miettiä pitkään? Pendolinon ideana on kasvattaa nopeuksia perinteisellä rataverkolla. Nimenomaan Suomen rataverkolla on sellaisia osuuksia, joissa Pendolinoilla ajetaan suurempaa nopeutta kuin muilla junilla. Ja tällaisten osuuksien määrä vain kasvaa ratojen parantamisen myötä.


Näin periaatteessa, tietenkin. Mutta jos nopeusero on luokkaa 20 km/h niin herää kysymys mikä on hintaero eli onko pendulaaritekniikasta oikeasti hyötyä Suomen oloissa. Muuallakin olen joskus nähnyt kommentteja, joissa on kyseenalaistettu tuo hyöty, kun se ei kuitenkaan ole kuin joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja maksimissaan.




> Tässä siis vertaillaan kolmea kaupallista tuotetta yhteen mielikuvitukselliseen tuotteeseen. Kaikki kolme kaupallista tuotetta on suunniteltu erilaiseen käyttötarkoitukseen, joten vertailu tältä osin on tarpeetonta. Mukaan vertailuun pitäisi ottaa myös infrastruktuuri: TGV-juna ei eroa Suomen radoilla nopeudeltaan tai palvelultaan mitenkään IC2-junasta. Sama kuin ostaisi vaikkapa Repin-junan Suomen sisäiseen liikenteeseen.
> 
> Lyhyesti: IC2 on perinteinen juna perinteisillä nopeuksilla perinteiselle rataverkolle. Pendolino mahdollistaa nopeuksien nostamisen parantamalla nykyisiä ratoja (parannustarve on vähäisempi kuin IC2-vaihtoehdossa, jos tavoitenopeus on 200 km/h). TGV vaatii suureen (> 200 km/h) nopeuteen omat ratansa, alhaisemmilla nopeuksilla ratojen parannustarve on samaa luokkaa kuin IC2:lla.


Tietenkin. Mutta vastaus on nyt vähän kuin että joku kysyisi mikä on maidon ja piimän välinen tekninen ero, ja toinen vastaisi että ne ovat eri tuotteet ja niillä on eri käyttötarkoitus. Oikea vastaus olisi tietysti jotain liittyen konsistenssiin, rasvaprosenttiin, soveltuvuuteen ruoanlaittoon, valmistusprosessiin jne. Kyse ei ole markkinasegmentoinnista vaan teknisistä ja taloudellisista ominaisuuksista. Se miten "tuotteet" paketoidaan markkinoinnillisesti on toinen juttu.

Koko tällä hypotettisen junan ajatuksella yritän ajaa takaa sitä, että voisiko näitä ominaisuuksia joita tässä on heitelty puoleen ja toiseen kenties kombinoida jollain uudella tavalla, joka ylittäisi perinteiset markkinasegmenttirajat joltakin osin. Eli esim. perinteiseen tekniikkaan perustuva tuote joka lähestyy ominaisuuksiltaan nopeampia vaihtoehtoja. Tai kevyen tekniikan soveltaminen raskaan sijaan. Tms.  Siis jotain jolla muutetaan lopputuotteen ominaisuuksia. En ole kiinnostunut siitä, mikä on ko. junatuotteiden ajateltu käyttötarkoitus (itse asiassa tiedän sen jo valmiiksi) vaan mihin suuntaan sitä voisi venyttää jollakin tapaa hyödyllisesti.

----------


## hmikko

> Muuallakin olen joskus nähnyt kommentteja, joissa on kyseenalaistettu tuo hyöty, kun se ei kuitenkaan ole kuin joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja maksimissaan.


Nykyisistä aikatauluista voi katsoa, montako sellaista Pendolino-vuoroa siellä on, joista ei selvittäisi IC2-kalustolla. Ei kovin monta. Maallikkona veikkaisin, että nykytilanteessa Pendolinon vaikeiten korvattava ominaisuus on kahteen suuntaan ajettavuus. Pendolino-hankinnassa tunnetusti oli aimo annos sitä, että haluttiin uutta, kiiltävää ja muodikasta suurnopeustekniikkaa VR:lle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli, kun keskustelijat (tarkoitushakuisesti tai ei) edelleen yrittävät kehitellä tästä jotain imagokysymystä, niin he (tarkoituksella tai ei) vertaavat eri kalustoissa eri tavoilla määriteltyjä nopeuksia. Pendolinosta poimivat operatiivisen huippunopeuden, ja Sr2:sta nopeuden tehdasspekseistä tai nopeuskoeajoista. Jos taas fiksu ja tarkoitushauton kirjoittaja käyttäisi molemmista kalustotyypeistä samaa mittaria, Pendolino voittaisi noin 20 km/h:lla, kaikilla tavoin laskettuna.


Juu ja ei. Kalustolla on rakenteellinen nopeus ja se nopeus, jolla sitä aiotaan käyttää ja jolle nopeudelle se hyväksytetään. Ne voivat olla samat tai eri. Sitten on vielä koeajonopeus, joka on viime kädessä vastuuviranomaisen määräämä.

Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus lienee sama kuin muille omistajille myydyillä vetureilla, vaikka Sr2 onkin 1524 mm:n raideleveydellä. Leveämpi raideleveys tuskin alentaa vaan pikemminkin nostaa rakenteellista nopeutta, jos se siihen vaikuttaa. Kun siis Sr2:n sisarvetureita käytetään 230 km/h nopeudella, se osoittaa, että rakenteellinen nopeus on vähintään sitä ja se on se nopeus, mihin veturi kykenee. Jostain syystä VR-Osakeyhtiö ei kuitenkaan halunnut rekisteröidä Sr2:ta Suomessa nopeudelle 230 km/h, vaikka käsittääkseni se oli alun perin tarkoitus.

Olen kuullut alhaiselle rekisteröinnille kaksi selitystä. Yksi on, että Pendolinon piti olla Suomen nopein juna, joten yleisön ei sovi nähdä Sr2:n kyljessä isompaa nopeuslukemaa. Toinen selitys on, että pyörissä ja virroittimissa havaittujen ilmiöiden vuoksi hyväksyntää 230 km/h nopeudelle ei pidetty tarpeellisena, kun ei ole vaunustoakaan, mitä vetää sillä nopeudella. Molemmissa selityksissä lienee perää, sillä pyörien ja virroittimen tekniset ratkaisut on fiksattu sen jälkeen, kun 230 km/h merkinnät poistettiin.

En tiedä, onko Pendolinoja jossain käytössä suuremmalla nopeudella kuin 220 km/h. Käsitykseni mukaan kuitenkin Suomen Pendon rakenteellinen nopeus on 220 km/h eli 10 km/h alhaisempi kuin Sr2:n. Ja alhaisempana se pysyy riippumatta siitä, mihin nopeuksiin VR-Osakeyhtiö halusi ja VR-Yhtymä haluaa kaluston rekisteröidä. Viranomainen tekee tietenkin tarpeelliseksi katsomansa hyväksymiskokeet sen mukaan kuin asiakas haluaa. Ja asiakkaan halu on nyt eri kuin valmistajan suorituskykyarvot ja siten kaluston ominaisuudet ovat.

Eli:
Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus on suurempi kuin Pendolinolla.Pendolino on Suomessa hyväksytetty rakenteelliselle nopeudelle, Sr2 rakenteellista alhaisemmalle nopeudelle.
Todettakoon vielä lopuksi, että rakenteellistakin nopeutta voi jälkikäteen nostaa, kun rakennetta muutetaan tarpeellisella tavalla tai voidaan laskelmin osoittaa, että aiempaa suurempi nopeus on kalustolla turvallisella tavalla mahdollinen. Näin meillä on tehty sinisten matkustajavaunujen kanssa, jotka muistaakseni alun perin tehtiin nopeuteen 120 km/h, sitten korotettiin nopeuteen 140 km/h ja viimeiseksi vielä osalle kalustoa muutettiin 160 km/h.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Mutta jos nopeusero on luokkaa 20 km/h niin herää kysymys mikä on hintaero eli onko pendulaaritekniikasta oikeasti hyötyä Suomen oloissa. Muuallakin olen joskus nähnyt kommentteja, joissa on kyseenalaistettu tuo hyöty, kun se ei kuitenkaan ole kuin joitakin kymmeniä prosentteja maksimissaan.


Olen useammastakin ainakin luotettavan oloisesta lähteestä lukenut väitteen, jonka mukaan pendikulaaritekniikka ei todellisuudessa vaikuta millään tapaa junan nopeuteen, vaan sen merkityksenä on ainoastaan matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen (tämän mielekkyydestä voidaan sitten olla montaa mieltä). Itselläni ei ole tarvittavaa teknistä tietämystä väitteen kommentoimiseksi, mutta osaisiko joku foorumin teknisesti taitavampi jäsen mahdollisesti kommentoida asiaa?




> Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus lienee sama kuin muille omistajille myydyillä vetureilla, vaikka Sr2 onkin 1524 mm:n raideleveydellä. Leveämpi raideleveys tuskin alentaa vaan pikemminkin nostaa rakenteellista nopeutta, jos se siihen vaikuttaa. Kun siis Sr2:n sisarvetureita käytetään 230 km/h nopeudella, se osoittaa, että rakenteellinen nopeus on vähintään sitä ja se on se nopeus, mihin veturi kykenee. Jostain syystä VR-Osakeyhtiö ei kuitenkaan halunnut rekisteröidä Sr2:ta Suomessa nopeudelle 230 km/h, vaikka käsittääkseni se oli alun perin tarkoitus.


Kirjahyllystäni löytyy ansiokas teos _Suomen juna- ja raitiovaunukuvasto 1. 1. 1996_, joka on siis ilmestynyt kun marsuja oli olemassa vain kaksi ensimmäistä testikappaletta. Teoksessa annettujen teknisten tietojen mukaan Sr2:n määritelty huippunopeus oli 230 km/h ja tietojen yhteydessä olevassa kuvassa tämä lukema näyttäisi olevan maalattuna veturin kylkeen (tosin kuva on hieman epätarkka). Muistelisin myös itse ensi kertaa Sr2:n nähdessäni 230 km/h olleen veturiin merkitty huippunopeus ja ihmettelin teini-ikäisen rautatieharrastajan innolla, miksi sarjan myöhempiin vetureihin oli merkitty alempi nopeus.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Nykyisistä aikatauluista voi katsoa, montako sellaista Pendolino-vuoroa siellä on, joista ei selvittäisi IC2-kalustolla. Ei kovin monta.


Minusta huvittavin esimerkki tästä Pendolinon "nopeusedusta" oli IC 60:n muuttaminen S 60:ksi. Pysähdykset pysyivät samoina mutta ajoaikaa lisättiin. En muista koko matkan muutosta, mutta Kokkolasta Helsinkiin eroa tuli 9 minuuttia. Ei nyt mitenkään merkittävästi, mutta hiukan keljutti alkaa maksamaan hitaammasta matkasta lisähintaa. Ihmettelin lisähintaa VR:ltä, ja vastaus liittyi muistaakseni parempaan matkustusmukavuuteen ja parempiin ravintolapalveluihin. Molemmista voinee olla ainakin kahta mieltä.

----------


## hmikko

> Olen useammastakin ainakin luotettavan oloisesta lähteestä lukenut väitteen, jonka mukaan pendikulaaritekniikka ei todellisuudessa vaikuta millään tapaa junan nopeuteen, vaan sen merkityksenä on ainoastaan matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen (tämän mielekkyydestä voidaan sitten olla montaa mieltä). Itselläni ei ole tarvittavaa teknistä tietämystä väitteen kommentoimiseksi, mutta osaisiko joku foorumin teknisesti taitavampi jäsen mahdollisesti kommentoida asiaa?


Kallistustekniikka siis kallistaa vaunun koria poikittaissuunnassa eikä vaikuta junaa eteenpäin työntävään voimaan mitenkään. Matkustusmukavuus ei tässä tapauksessa ole mikään luksustekijä vaan kysymys on siitä, että painuvatko matkustajien posket kaarteessa ikkunalasiin ja putoavatko toisella laidalla takamukset istumesta keskikäytävälle vaiko eivät. Vertailun vuoksi: useimmilla lienee kokemusta matkustajana henkilöautossa tilanteessa, jossa kuski tempaisee tiukan kaarteen epämukavan kovaa vauhtia. Junassa kallistus siis käytännössa nimenomaan mahdollistaa suuremmat nopeudet kaarteissa matkustajia kuljetettaessa, vaikka ilman kallistustakin junalla sinänsä pääsisi samaa vauhtia. TGV-junissa kori ei kallistele, vaan tarpeellinen kallistus on rakennettu erillisiin suurnopeusratoihin.

----------


## JSL

Onhan tuota hyväksytyn nopeuden pudotusta tehty Suomessa paljonkin: uusimmista Dm7:sta 115km/h => 90 km/h, Dr14 75km/h => 35km/h, joka lukee kyljessä niissä vetureissa joissa ei ole jkv:tä, eikä Sr2 ajonopeus ole nykyään kuin 160km/h. Ennen veturimiehet ajo niinkovin kuin uskalsivat, eräässä luotettavassa lähteessä on nopeustaulukko Hr1:stä, jossa keskinopeus on 130km/h luokkaa, vaikka sarjan Sn110km/h  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kallistustekniikka siis kallistaa vaunun koria poikittaissuunnassa eikä vaikuta junaa eteenpäin työntävään voimaan mitenkään.


Juuri näin. Junan kulku radalla ja junan rataan aiheuttama rasitus eivät muutu miksikään korin kallistelusta, mutta raiteen kallistelusta ne muuttuvat. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että erittäin suuriin nopeuksiin ei korin kallistelu auta, koska radan ja kaluston välinen vaikutus ei muutu. Se muuttuu vain suureen nopeuteen tehdyllä radalla, jossa raiteen kallistuksella kaarteessa vähennetään raiteen sivusuuntaista kuormittumista.

Korin kallistamisella vaikutetaan vain matkustusmukavuuteen vähentämällä matkustajan kokemaa sivuttaiskiihtyvyyttä. Siten kaarteisella radalla voidaan ajaa kallistuvalla korilla hieman suuremmalla nopeudella kuin kallistumattomalla korilla. Oman matkustuskokemukseni mukaan Pendolinon kallistelulla ei ole juuri mitään merkitystä, sillä esim. Turun matkoilla, joilla IC:t ajavat käytännössä samoja aikatauluja Pendojen kanssa, erolla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Merkittävin mukavuustekijä on mielestäni raiteen suoruus. Painumat ja heitot aiheuttavat isompaa epämukavuutta, eikä Pendon tekniikka vaikuta niihin mitään.

Ainoa toimiva kallistuvakorinen raideliikenne jolla olen matkustanut on Wuppertalin riippurata. Mutta siellä kallistus tapahtuukin luonnon fysiikalla, ei ihmisen rakentamalla mekaniikalla. Wuppertalin rata on aika kiemura, mutta sivuttaiskiihtyvyyksiä ei tunne kuin pysäkillä seisovan junan vaimeassa heilahtelussa matkustajien astuessa ulos ja sisään.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olen useammastakin ainakin luotettavan oloisesta lähteestä lukenut väitteen, jonka mukaan pendikulaaritekniikka ei todellisuudessa vaikuta millään tapaa junan nopeuteen, vaan sen merkityksenä on ainoastaan matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen (tämän mielekkyydestä voidaan sitten olla montaa mieltä). Itselläni ei ole tarvittavaa teknistä tietämystä väitteen kommentoimiseksi, mutta osaisiko joku foorumin teknisesti taitavampi jäsen mahdollisesti kommentoida asiaa?


Minusta IC2:t kulkevat tasaisemmin kuin Pendolino samalla nopeudella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juuri näin. Junan kulku radalla ja junan rataan aiheuttama rasitus eivät muutu miksikään korin kallistelusta, mutta raiteen kallistelusta ne muuttuvat.


Vain jos kallistusmekanismi ei siirrä painopistettä sisäkaarretta kohti. Jos siirtää, voima sisempää kiskoa kohti kasvaa (joka muuten kaarteen vaikutuksesta pienenee). Sellainen kallistusjärjestelmä vaatii toki tehokkaammat kallistusmoottorit, joten lieneekin todennäköistä, että Pendolinonkin kallistus toimii pituussuuntaisen painopisteakselin ympäri. Junan lattia lienee kuitenkin joka tapauksessa painavampi, eli kallistusakseli on melko matalalla. Joku paremmin piirustuksia tunteva voinee korjata.

Rataan kohdistuvia sivuttaissuuntaisia voimavektoreita korin kallistus ei tietenkään voi muuttaa. Yllä esitetty koskee siis vain kiskoon kohtisuoraan kohdistuvaa voimaa.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Minusta IC2:t kulkevat tasaisemmin kuin Pendolino samalla nopeudella.


Saman suuntaisia minunkin kokemukseni. Kovin montaa kertaa en Pendolinolla ole mennyt, mutta pystyssäpysyminen kävellessä on niissä jostain syystä ollut minulle haasteellisempaa. Liekö kallistus liian ennakoiva (kaarre ei ole vielä vaunun kohdalla alkanut) tai sitten jälkijättöinen (kaarretta on jo hyvän matkaa ajettu); joka tapauksessa itse kallistustapahtuma tuntuu lyhytkestoiselta ja äkkinäiseltä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli:
> Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus on suurempi kuin Pendolinolla.Pendolino on Suomessa hyväksytetty rakenteelliselle nopeudelle, Sr2 rakenteellista alhaisemmalle nopeudelle.


En ole tälle väitteelle vielä nähnyt uskottavaa lähdettä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:26 ----------




> Vain jos kallistusmekanismi ei siirrä painopistettä sisäkaarretta kohti. Jos siirtää, voima sisempää kiskoa kohti kasvaa (joka muuten kaarteen vaikutuksesta pienenee). Sellainen kallistusjärjestelmä vaatii toki tehokkaammat kallistusmoottorit, joten lieneekin todennäköistä, että Pendolinonkin kallistus toimii pituussuuntaisen painopisteakselin ympäri.


Ilmeisesti varsin vähän yleisessä tiedossa oleva fakta on se, että Pendolino tosiaan kallistuksen lisäksi siirtää koko koria sisäkurvin suuntaan. Tämä on vieläpä erillinen järjestelmänsä, ja toimii paineilmalla (kallistus toimii hydrauliikalla). Järjestelmät ovat jopa sen verran erilliset, että sivuttaissiirto toimii, vaikka itse kallistus olisi pois päältä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilmeisesti varsin vähän yleisessä tiedossa oleva fakta on se, että Pendolino tosiaan kallistuksen lisäksi siirtää koko koria sisäkurvin suuntaan.


Ainakin minulle täysin uusi tieto. En myöskään sille muuta funktiota keksi kuin rataan kohdistuvan voiman jakaminen tasaisemmin molemmille kiskoille. Ilmeisesti on sitten todettu, että sekin on osa kovaa ajamisen vaatimuksia tavallisella radalla, joten täysin matkustusmukavuuden tai -turvallisuuden kannalta kallistusta ei ole rakennettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole tälle väitteelle vielä nähnyt uskottavaa lähdettä.


Kummalle? Sille, että Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus on 230 km/h ja suurempi kuin 210 km/h jolle se on hyväksytetty vai että Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus on suurempi kuin 220 km/h mille se on hyväksytetty?

Italiassa ETR 450:n hyväksytetty nopeus on 250 km/h, mutta junan moottoriteho on 5880 kW. Sm3:n moottoriteho on 4000 kW, mistä voi jo päätellä, ettei ole tarkoituskaan saavuttaa samaa nopeutta kuin ETR 450. Sr2:n ja Re 460:n moottoritehot sen sijaan ovat samat, joten samanpainoisilla junilla niillä on sama suorituskyky.

Moottoriteho ei ole ainoa rakenteelliseen nopeuteen vaikuttava tekijä. Mutta se on olennainen ero kalustolla, joiden huippunopeudet ovat erisuuret. 200 km/h luokassa ilmanvastuksen voittamisella on erittäin suuri merkitys tarvittavaan tehoon ja se on siksi hyvä indikaattori sille, minkälaiseen nopeuteen kalusto on tarkoitettu. Sm3:lla Oikoradalla ajettu noin 240 km/h lienee tehon puolesta suurin nopeus, mihin yksikkö pystyy.

Sen kannalta, miksi Sr2:n kyljessä oli aluksi 230 km/h ja sitten 210 km/h, olisi hyvä kuulla uskottava selitys omistajalta. Rohkenen vain epäillä, ettei omistaja myönnä, että kysymys on imagosta, vaikka olisikin.



> Ilmeisesti varsin vähän yleisessä tiedossa oleva fakta on se, että Pendolino tosiaan kallistuksen lisäksi siirtää koko koria sisäkurvin suuntaan.


Oiskohan se vähän pakko, jotta kori pysyy kuormaulottuman sisällä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kummalle? Sille, että Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus on 230 km/h ja suurempi kuin 210 km/h jolle se on hyväksytetty vai että Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus on suurempi kuin 220 km/h mille se on hyväksytetty?


Uskomukseni on, että Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus on 240 km/h, ja Sr2:n 230 km/h. Suurimpaan sallittuun huippunopeuteen vaikuttaa rautatiekalustossa muukin kuin teho, esim. telien rakenteelliset ominaisuudet. Esim. kuulopuheen mukaan Sm5 kulkisi tehojen puolesta 200 km/h, mutta teleistä puuttuu sen mahdollistavia vaimentimia (joskin paikat niille on). Sm5:n kyljessä ei lue 200 km/h, ja samoista syistä Sr2:n kyljessä ei lue (enää) 230 km/h.




> Sr2:n ja Re 460:n moottoritehot sen sijaan ovat samat, joten samanpainoisilla junilla niillä on sama suorituskyky.


Vetureissa voi kuitenkin olla - esimerkiksi teleissä - eroavaisuuksia.




> Sm3:lla Oikoradalla ajettu noin 240 km/h lienee tehon puolesta suurin nopeus, mihin yksikkö pystyy.


Voi olla, se ei mikään raketti olekaan. Sr2 tosiaan tehon puolesta varmasti kulkisi kovempaakin, mutta (teli-)rakenne ei sitä taida mahdollistaa. Sm3 on vakio teho-painosuhteeltaan, mutta Sr2 joutuu vetämään eri painoisia vaunustoja. Tehoa siinä on siksi, että se kykenisi ylläpitämään raskaan vaunuston kanssa kohtalaista nopeutta ylämäissä (ja kyllä, sen se osaa hyvin kunhan pitoa on), ei sen takia, että sen absoluuttinen huippunopeus olisi mahdollisimman korkea.




> Oiskohan se vähän pakko, jotta kori pysyy kuormaulottuman sisällä.


Suomen oloissa tuskin, Sm3:n kori kun mahtuu eurooppalaiseenkin ulottumaan. Voi olla kuitenkin, että korin alalaita siirtyy kallistuksessa niin paljon ulkokurvin suuntaan, että Euroopassa tällä on merkitystä. (En tiedä millä korkeudella on kallistuksen pituusakseli.) Korin muotoilu (ylhäältä kapeampi kuin alhaalta) viittaa kuitenkin siihen suuntaan, että kallistuksen pituusakseli on varsin alhaalla, eikä korin alalaita juurikaan kallistuksen toimesta siirtyile.

Ainakin yhden lähteen mukaan maksimikallistus on 8° ja maksimisivuttaissiirto 7 cm.

----------


## Kaid

> Kallistustekniikka siis kallistaa vaunun koria poikittaissuunnassa eikä vaikuta junaa eteenpäin työntävään voimaan mitenkään. Matkustusmukavuus ei tässä tapauksessa ole mikään luksustekijä vaan kysymys on siitä, että painuvatko matkustajien posket kaarteessa ikkunalasiin ja putoavatko toisella laidalla takamukset istumesta keskikäytävälle vaiko eivät.


Kuinka suuresta nopeudesta(/pienestä kaarresäteestä) olisi kysymys, ennen kuin korin kallistumisella on varsinaisesti merkitystä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta? Niissä nopeuksissa millä normaalisti liikutaan Suomen rataverkolla en ainakaan itse koskaan ole kokenut oloani epämukavaksi ei-kallistuvakorisessa junassa. Kallistuvakorisessa sen sijaan olen, nimenomaan kallistelusta johtuen.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuinka suuresta nopeudesta(/pienestä kaarresäteestä) olisi kysymys, ennen kuin korin kallistumisella on varsinaisesti merkitystä matkustusmukavuuden kannalta? Niissä nopeuksissa millä normaalisti liikutaan Suomen rataverkolla en ainakaan itse koskaan ole kokenut oloani epämukavaksi ei-kallistuvakorisessa junassa. Kallistuvakorisessa sen sijaan olen, nimenomaan kallistelusta johtuen.


Ideanahan Pendolinon kallistelussa ei ole matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen, vaan se mahdollistaa mutkiin ajamisen normaalia kovempaa, matkustusmukavuuden kärsimättä (teoriassa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uskomukseni on, että Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus on 240 km/h, ja Sr2:n 230 km/h. Suurimpaan sallittuun huippunopeuteen vaikuttaa rautatiekalustossa muukin kuin teho, esim. telien rakenteelliset ominaisuudet. Esim. kuulopuheen mukaan Sm5 kulkisi tehojen puolesta 200 km/h, mutta teleistä puuttuu sen mahdollistavia vaimentimia (joskin paikat niille on). Sm5:n kyljessä ei lue 200 km/h, ja samoista syistä Sr2:n kyljessä ei lue (enää) 230 km/h.


Olet aivan oikeassa tehon suhteen. Kuten totesin, ei se ole ainoa rakenteellisen nopeuden tekijä. Pikemminkin se on seuraus. Jos laite varustetaan jollekin nopeustasolle, on turha panna rahaa suurempaan tehoon kuin mitä siihen nopeuteen tarvitaan. Mutta usko ei riitä todisteeksi siitä, mikä on Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus. Se tiedetään ETR 460:n perusteella, että perusrakenne toimii 250 km/h:iin. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, että Sm3 olisi varustettu tarvittavilla tai sopivilla varusteilla yli 220 km/h nopeuteen, vaikka siihen laitettaisiinkin tehokkaammat moottorit.

Asiahan selviää kummankin laitteen hankintasopimuksista. Siellä on määritelty, minkälaiseen käyttöön ja minkälaiselle nopeudelle laitteet on sovittu toimitettavaksi. Näitä dokumentteja ei vain nyt ole käsillä.




> Suomen oloissa tuskin, Sm3:n kori kun mahtuu eurooppalaiseenkin ulottumaan.


Mahtuukohan? Sm3:n suurin leveys on 3,2 m., Keski-Euroopassa kalusto on yleensä 2,85 leveätä. Portugalissa ehkä, sikäläinen Pendo on myös leveä.




> Ideanahan Pendolinon kallistelussa ei ole matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen, vaan se mahdollistaa mutkiin ajamisen normaalia kovempaa, matkustusmukavuuden kärsimättä (teoriassa).


Kyllä idea nimenomaan on matkustusmukavuus. Kallistuksella vältetään matkustajan kokeman sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden nousu liian suureksi, ja siten voidaan ajaa kaarteissa suuremmalla nopeudella kuin ilman kallistelua. Jos ajettaisiin suurella nopeudella ilman kallistelua, sivuttaiskiihtyvyys tuntuisi epämukavalta.

Tässäkin keskustelussa on kommentoitu, että kallistelemattomassa IC-vaunussa on ihan yhtä mukava matkustaa, miksi? Ehkei meillä ole niin jyrkkiä kaarteita, että mukavuusraja ylittyisi. Joidenkin mielestä Pendossa on muita epämukavuustekijöitä. Ehkä itse kallisteluun liittyvät nykäykset voivat olla ikävämpiä kuin kallistelun hyöty.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Mahtuukohan? Sm3:n suurin leveys on 3,2 m., Keski-Euroopassa kalusto on yleensä 2,85 leveätä. Portugalissa ehkä, sikäläinen Pendo on myös leveä.


Kas, tässä(kin?) asiassa olen ollut harhakuvien varassa. Oletin korin olleen jonkinlaisen standardivirityksen.

En kuitenkaan usko, että pelkästään kuormaulottuman takia sivuttaissiirtoa olisi rakennettu, kun sama olisi saavutettu vaunun päätyjen kapeammalla alaosan leveydellä. Vaunun keskikohdastahan ei tarvitse välittää, se siirtyy muutoinkin sisäkaarteen suuntaan suhteessa kiskoihin. Kyseessä kuitenkin lienee yksi tapa mahdollistaa suuremmat kaarrenopeudet.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:46 ----------




> Alunperin kirjoittanut tlajunen
> 
> Ideanahan Pendolinon kallistelussa ei ole matkustusmukavuuden parantaminen, vaan se mahdollistaa mutkiin ajamisen normaalia kovempaa, matkustusmukavuuden kärsimättä (teoriassa).
> 
> 
> Kyllä idea nimenomaan on matkustusmukavuus. Kallistuksella vältetään matkustajan kokeman sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden nousu liian suureksi, ja siten voidaan ajaa kaarteissa suuremmalla nopeudella kuin ilman kallistelua. Jos ajettaisiin suurella nopeudella ilman kallistelua, sivuttaiskiihtyvyys tuntuisi epämukavalta.


Idea on suurempi nopeus.

Puhumme samasta asiasta, eri lähestymiskulmasta. Sinun näkökulman mukaan kallistus on rakennettu matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi, ja vertaat tilannetta siihen, että mutkiin ajettaisiin lujaa ilman kallistusta. Minun näkökulman mukaan taas kallistus on rakennettu sitä varten, että mutkissa voidaan ajaa lujempaa, ja matkustusmukavuus säilyy (lähes) vakiona.

Pidän omaa katsantokantaa oikeampana, sillä muulla kalustolla ei ajeta korotetulla nopeudella mutkiin.

----------


## Timppak

> Uskomukseni on, että Sm3:n rakenteellinen nopeus on 240 km/h, ja Sr2:n 230 km/h. Suurimpaan sallittuun huippunopeuteen vaikuttaa rautatiekalustossa muukin kuin teho, esim. telien rakenteelliset ominaisuudet. Esim. kuulopuheen mukaan Sm5 kulkisi tehojen puolesta 200 km/h, mutta teleistä puuttuu sen mahdollistavia vaimentimia (joskin paikat niille on). Sm5:n kyljessä ei lue 200 km/h, ja samoista syistä Sr2:n kyljessä ei lue (enää) 230 km/h.


Juurikin näin. Sr2:n teleissä pyöräkerrat pääsevät kääntymään jonkinverran mutkissa, jolloin pyörien ja kiskojen kuluminen on pienempää. Tämä on etenkin Sveitsin ja Norjan mutkaisilla radoilla suuri hyötytekijä. Tämä pyörien kääntyminen kuitenkin aiheuttaa suurissa nopeuksissa ongelmia stabiiliin kulkuun, etenkin kuluneilla pyöräkerroilla. Tämän vuoksi huippunopeus ei ole enää 230 km/h, vaan veturin kyljessä 210 km/h ja käytännössä 160 km/h. Eikä noilla vetureilla taideta Sveitsissäkään ajaa kuin 200 km/h vaikka siihen kylkeen onkin isompi luku maalattu. Norjassa näillä taisi olla 200 km/h huippunopeus, varmasti salaliittoteoreetikkojen mielestä täysin imagosyistä.

Teleihin on koitettu Suomessa tehdä kaikennäköisiä virityksiä, että kulkuominaisuudet paranisivat, alla oleva artikkeli liittyy aiheeseen. En sitten tiedä miten kokeilussa kävi, ilmeisesti ei kovinkaan hyvin koska IC junien nopeutta ei kai ole nostettu tuosta 160 km/h:sta. Tai sitten kokeilut ovat vielä kesken.
http://www.tekniikkatalous.fi/rakennus/article42281.ece

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:29 ----------




> Kyllä idea nimenomaan on matkustusmukavuus. Kallistuksella vältetään matkustajan kokeman sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden nousu liian suureksi, ja siten voidaan ajaa kaarteissa suuremmalla nopeudella kuin ilman kallistelua. Jos ajettaisiin suurella nopeudella ilman kallistelua, sivuttaiskiihtyvyys tuntuisi epämukavalta.
> 
> Tässäkin keskustelussa on kommentoitu, että kallistelemattomassa IC-vaunussa on ihan yhtä mukava matkustaa, miksi? Ehkei meillä ole niin jyrkkiä kaarteita, että mukavuusraja ylittyisi. Joidenkin mielestä Pendossa on muita epämukavuustekijöitä. Ehkä itse kallisteluun liittyvät nykäykset voivat olla ikävämpiä kuin kallistelun hyöty.


Kyllä se idea on juurikin suurempi nopeus, mikä mahdollistetaan korin kallistuksen avulla. Sivuttaiskiihtyvyys on matkustamossa rajoitettu tiettyyn arvoon, jota ei saa junissa ylittää vaikka kuinka mieli tekisi. Tämä sivuttaiskiihtyvyyden arvo on valittu sellaiseksi, että matkustajilla on mukava olla ja seisovatkin matkustajat ja oluttuopit pysyvät pystyssä. 

Tavallisella kalustolla mukavuusraja ei ylity sen vuoksi, että kalustolla on nopeusrajoituksia mutkissa. Näitä nopeusrajoituksia on rataverkolla vaikka kuinka paljon. Pendolinolla sallittu nopeus on vastaavassa kohtaa suurempi koska korin kallistuksella voidaan kompensoida sivuttaiskiihtyvyyttä pienemmäksi.  Idea on siis mutkissa saavutettu suurempi nopeus verrattuna tavalliseen kalustoon.  Ei kallistuvakorista kalustoa hankita sen vuoksi, että siellä olisi mukavampi ihmisten olla, vaan suuremman nopeuden takia.

Se että pendoliinossa osa ihmisistä tuntee olonsa epämukavaksi johtuu siitä että kallistusmekanismi toimii vähän sinneppäin, eli tuo kompensointi ei ole ihan vakio ja tapahtuu pienellä viiveellä. Ja muutenkin pendon kulku on huomattavasti heikompaa kuin kaksikerrosvaunuilla, mutta se ei johdu kallistuksesta vaan teleistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puhumme samasta asiasta, eri lähestymiskulmasta. Sinun näkökulman mukaan kallistus on rakennettu matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi, ja vertaat tilannetta siihen, että mutkiin ajettaisiin lujaa ilman kallistusta. Minun näkökulman mukaan taas kallistus on rakennettu sitä varten, että mutkissa voidaan ajaa lujempaa, ja matkustusmukavuus säilyy (lähes) vakiona.


Siis todellakin, eikö tämä ole sama asia, joten molemmat olemme oikeassa. Halutaan ajaa nopeammin ja halutaan parantaa kaarteissa kulun matkustusmukavuutta, joka huononee nopeuden noustessa. TGV verkolla matkustusmukavuus on parannettu rakentamalla suorempaa rataa, kallistuvakorisissa junissa järjestämällä tämä kallistelu.

Voimme toki pohtia sitä, mitä Pendolinolla Suomessa tosiasiassa tehdään. Rataverkollamme on nopeusrajoituksia siten, että Pendolinolla päästään suuriin kallistusta vaativiin nopeuksiin käytännössä vain sellaisila radoilla, joissa kallistusta ei tarvita. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että matkustusmukavuuden raja-arvo sivuttaiskiihtyvyydelle ei ylity, vaikka ajetaan kallistelemattakin. Pendon kallistelu pidetään kumminkin päällä, joten kallistelun merkitys on käytännössä vain parantaa matkustusmukavuutta, joka on hyvä ilmankin.

Edellä oleva ei tietenkään muuta sitä, että kallistelu on tehty jotta matkustusmukavuus olisi parempi kuin ilman kallistelua ja siten voidaan ajaa 50 % suurempia nopeuksia. Tätähän VR-Yhtymä valittaa, ettei Pendolinon edusta ole hyötyä, kun rataverkko ei salli suuria nopeuksia muista syistä kuin kaarresäteen vuoksi.




> En sitten tiedä miten kokeilussa kävi, ilmeisesti ei kovinkaan hyvin koska IC junien nopeutta ei kai ole nostettu tuosta 160 km/h:sta.


Onko minulla sitten ollut tihrua silmässä, kun olen mielestäni nähnyt IC:n monitorissa, että ajetaan Sr2-vedolla 180 km/h? 8 ja 6 ovat toki samannäköisiä, mutta esim. lukema 178 ei näytä samalta kuin 158.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Sm5:stä johtuu mieleen, että olisiko se sopiva juna Suomessa myös kaukoliikenteeseen, siis mahdollisesti järkevämpi kuin Pendolino? Oletan tässä. että nuo telit laitetaan 200 km/h kuntoon ja matkustamo sisustetaaan pitkiä matkoja varten.

----------


## Eki

> Sm3:lla Oikoradalla ajettu noin 240 km/h lienee tehon puolesta suurin nopeus, mihin yksikkö pystyy.


Minulle on kerrottu protosarjan Pendojen testeissä mukana olleiden kuljettajien suulla, että jossain Parkanon suorilla olisi ajettu hetkellisesti 274 km/h, joka olisi kuitenkin melko nopeasti keskeytetty mittalaitteiden ilmoittaman telin epävakauden takia. Sitä en muista, oliko tuolloin käytössä Pendon puolikas vai jo koko yksikkö...

----------


## PNu

> Onhan tuota hyväksytyn nopeuden pudotusta tehty Suomessa paljonkin: uusimmista Dm7:sta 115km/h => 90 km/h


Täsmällisesti ottaen 115 km/h => 95 km/h.




> Ennen veturimiehet ajo niinkovin kuin uskalsivat, eräässä luotettavassa lähteessä on nopeustaulukko Hr1:stä, jossa keskinopeus on 130km/h luokkaa, vaikka sarjan Sn110km/h


http://vaunut.org/kuva/44456

Tuolla kerrotaan rullalaakeroitujen Hr1-vetureiden pystyneen VR:n nopeuskokeissa arvoon 140 km/h ja uusimpien liukulaakeroitujen Hr1-vetureiden 125 km/h. Voitanee lähteä siitä, että vakiliikenteessä olosuhteet ovat parhaimmillaankin enintään yhtä hyvät kuin koeajolla, joten Hr1-vetureiden suorituskyvyn rajat tulevat vastaan näissä lukemissa. 

Siten keskinopeus 130 km/h on Hr1-vetoiselle junalle täysin utopiaa, koska huippunopeuden pitäisi olla jotain 160 km/h, jotta moinen keskinopeus olisi mahdollinen. Käytännön junaliikenteessä Hr1 vastasi suorituskyvyltään likimain Dv12-veturia, joka ei myöskään pysty millään junalla keskinopeuteen 130 km/h.

Tai jos viittaat Rautatiet ja pienoisrautatiet -kirjan nopeustaulukkoon, jossa Hr1-vetoisen junan hetkelliseksi nopeudeksi ilmoitetaan enimmillään 129 km/h (ei siis keskinopeudeksi) niin en pidä sitä kovinkaan luotettavana mittauksena juuri tuon huippunopeuden osalta. Ko. kohdassa junan nopeus vaihtelee aivan tolkuttomasti peräkkäisillä asemanväleillä eivätkä ilmoitetut nopeustiedot vastaa ajoaikoja, joten mittaajalle on ilmiselvästi tapahtunut joku sekaannus.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Eräs oleellinen ero Sr2:n ja Pendolinon välillä on niiden suurin akselipaino: n. 21 tn kontra vajaat 16 tn. Ilmeisesti vauhdin kasvaessa junan painon aiheuttama rasitus rataan kasvaa jyrkästi. TGV:n suurin akselipaino on vain 17 tn, vaikka sen "voimavaunut" ovat käytännössä vetureita. Saksan ICE:n akselipaino lienee veturille normaali yli 20 tn. 
Olisikohan rantarata pysynyt paremmassa kunnossa, jos sitä olisi ajettu ainoastaan Pendolinoilla (niin kuin ilmeisesti alunperin ajateltiin)?
Juha

----------


## TEP70

> Eli:
> Sr2:n rakenteellinen nopeus on suurempi kuin Pendolinolla.Pendolino on Suomessa hyväksytetty rakenteelliselle nopeudelle, Sr2 rakenteellista alhaisemmalle nopeudelle.


Nyt ei mennyt oikein. Suomessa kaluston hyväksymistesteissä kalustolla täytyy ajaa 10 % korkeammalla nopeudella, mille se on tarkoitus hyväksyttää. Pendolinolla on siis ajettu testeissä 242 km/h. Sr2:lla en ole kuullut ajetun 230 km/h + 10 % eli 253 km/h eli ilmeisesti kylkeen livahti väärä nopeusmerkintä ennen hyväksyntää. Onkohan jossain maassa ajettu tämän veturiperheen tuotteilla 253 km/h?

----------


## hmikko

> Sm5:stä johtuu mieleen, että olisiko se sopiva juna Suomessa myös kaukoliikenteeseen, siis mahdollisesti järkevämpi kuin Pendolino? Oletan tässä. että nuo telit laitetaan 200 km/h kuntoon ja matkustamo sisustetaaan pitkiä matkoja varten.


Tahdittomasti vastaan omaan kysymykseeni. Eipähän tule riitaa.

FLIRT on valmistajan oman kuvauksen mukaan kehitetty sekä 'S-Bahn'- että 'intercity'-liikenteeseen. Ainakin Norjaan on tulossa 200 km/h nopeudelle varusteltuja viisivaunuisia FLIRTtejä 'short intercity' -reiteille, mitä nuo sitten lienevätkään. NSB:n FLIRT-tilaus on muuten aika massiivinen, 50 yksikköä ja varaus sadalle lisää.

200 km/h kulkeva FLIRT suunnilleen vastaa janihyvarisen SNJ-junaa muuten, paitsi että se on kiinteä moottorivaunuyksikkö, elektroniikan osalta se ei taida olla erityisen minimalistinen ja vaihtuvasta raideleveydestä oo tietoo. Huoltotarpeen vähäisyyttä ja edullista operointia on ainakin kehuttu, ja yksiköitä on sen verran lukuisa määrä käytössä, että väittämälle oletettavasti on jotain perusteita.

Sitten on tietysti kaksikerroksisten vaunujen kapasiteetti. Kaipa olisi mahdollista rakentaa kaksikerroksinen FLIRT, tosin en tiedä, ovatko FLIRTin vaunut järkevän mittaisia moiseen (olettaen, että portaikot olisivat telien päällä).

*Muoks*: Norjalaisten intercity-FLIRTit ovat luemma menossa Oslo - Bergen ja Oslo - Trondheim -reiteille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 200 km/h kulkeva FLIRT suunnilleen vastaa janihyvarisen SNJ-junaa muuten, paitsi että se on kiinteä moottorivaunuyksikkö, elektroniikan osalta se ei taida olla erityisen minimalistinen ja vaihtuvasta raideleveydestä oo tietoo. Huoltotarpeen vähäisyyttä ja edullista operointia on ainakin kehuttu, ja yksiköitä on sen verran lukuisa määrä käytössä, että väittämälle oletettavasti on jotain perusteita.


Joo, muistan että tätä FLIRT kaukojunakäytössä -aihetta sivuttiin joskus aikaisemminkin. Olikos se lisäksi vielä kuinka kevyt (jos ajatellaan millaisia vaikutuksia FLIRT:in suurella nopeudella olisi rataan)?

FLIRT voisi todella olla prototyyppi suomalaisiin oloihin vähän joka raideosalle sopivaksi nopeaksi junaksi. Se miksi FLIRT ei voisi suoraan olla SNJ johtuu siitä kun se ei ole *S*uomalainen *N*opea *J*una. Ellemme sitten kloonaa FLIRT:iä ja rupea valmistamaan itse vastaavaa vekotinta?




> Sitten on tietysti kaksikerroksisten vaunujen kapasiteetti. Kaipa olisi mahdollista rakentaa kaksikerroksinen FLIRT, tosin en tiedä, ovatko FLIRTin vaunut järkevän mittaisia moiseen (olettaen, että portaikot olisivat telien päällä).


Minusta kaksikerroksisuus ei ole olennaisen tärkeä asia. Sillä on näppärät puolensa (esim. lyhyemmät junat, vähemmän laiturikapasiteetin tarvetta), mutta sillä on myös haittansa (pitää kiivetä portaita yläkertaan, hankalat ylikulut vaunusta toiseen kun ensin kiivetään portaita ylös, sitten alas, taas ylös, ja alas jne.).

----------


## hmikko

> Olikos se lisäksi vielä kuinka kevyt (jos ajatellaan millaisia vaikutuksia FLIRT:in suurella nopeudella olisi rataan)?
> .


Sm3 Pendolinon suurin akselipaino Wikipedian mukaan 13,25 t. En löytänyt vastaavaa tietoa Sm5:stä. Yksinkertainen jakolasku yksikön massa / akselien määrä päätyy jokseenkin samaan lukuun, mutta käytännössä moottoritelien päällä lienee enemmän massaa kuin juoksutelien.




> Se miksi FLIRT ei voisi suoraan olla SNJ johtuu siitä kun se ei ole *S*uomalainen *N*opea *J*una. Ellemme sitten kloonaa FLIRT:iä ja rupea valmistamaan itse vastaavaa vekotinta?


En nyt ole ihan vakuuttunut, että edellisissä kotimaisissa hankkeissa, siis metrojunissa ja Nr-ratikoissa, oli kauheasti taloudellista järkeä. Saatiin hyvää ja uudenaikaista tekniikkaa varsin kovalla hinnalla. Metron osalta suorastaan tolkuttomalla hinnalla ja aikataululla. SNJ:lle tarttis olla joku realistisempi bisnesidea kuin se, että kehitetään uusi juna muutaman kymmenen yksikön erää varten Suomen raiteille. Stadler on valmistanut tai sillä on tilauskirjoissa 550 FLIRTiä, mikä on syytä pitää mielessä, jos ken aikoo suoraan kilpailuun ryhtyä. Kotimaista teollisuutta on tietysti syytä kehittää, eikä kokeiluista voi tietää tuloksia etukäteen, mutta tämä homma näyttäis vähän siltä, että ruvetaan ehdoin tahdoin tekemään pystymetsästä samaa, minkä muut ovat jo hioneet valmiiksi.

----------


## late-

> Sitten on tietysti kaksikerroksisten vaunujen kapasiteetti. Kaipa olisi mahdollista rakentaa kaksikerroksinen FLIRT, tosin en tiedä, ovatko FLIRTin vaunut järkevän mittaisia moiseen (olettaen, että portaikot olisivat telien päällä).


Flirtin kaksikerroksinen serkku on nimeltään DOSTO. Dosto on kuitenkin sikäli perinteisempi juna, että siinä on kaksi teliä per vaunu ja täysimittaiset välivaunut. Flirtin jaakobinteliratkaisua ei siis ole tässä tapauksessa katsottu sopivaksi. Taitaa myös olla niin TGV Duplex-junissa on toki jaakobintelit kaksikerroksisessa junassa. Dostoa on tilauksessa myös nopeudelle 200 km/h. Dostossa on myös kaksi vetävää teliä per pää.

NSB:n Flirtit ovat muuten kiinnostavia viritelmiä. Ne koostuvat tavallaan puolestatoista yksiköstä. Yhdestä yksiköstä on nypätty ohjaamo pois toisesta päästä ja liimattu perään puolet toisesta yksiköstä. Puolikastakin on tietysti muutettu, koska toisen pään muodostava välivaunu tarvitsee oman telin. Keulan muotoilukin NSB:llä poikkeaa vakiosta ja minusta katolla näyttäisi olevan enemmän tavaraa.

Yksinkertaisen nopean junan konseptiin liittyen SJ on tilannut Regina-paikallisjunasta muokattuja versioista myös Intercity-liikenteeseen. Reginan huippunopeus on 200 km/h, mutta Bombardierin ja SJ:n tutkimusohjelmassa on tavoitteena kehittää versio tasolle 250 km/h.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En nyt ole ihan vakuuttunut, että edellisissä kotimaisissa hankkeissa, siis metrojunissa ja Nr-ratikoissa, oli kauheasti taloudellista järkeä. Saatiin hyvää ja uudenaikaista tekniikkaa varsin kovalla hinnalla. Metron osalta suorastaan tolkuttomalla hinnalla ja aikataululla. SNJ:lle tarttis olla joku realistisempi bisnesidea kuin se, että kehitetään uusi juna muutaman kymmenen yksikön erää varten Suomen raiteille. Stadler on valmistanut tai sillä on tilauskirjoissa 550 FLIRTiä, mikä on syytä pitää mielessä, jos ken aikoo suoraan kilpailuun ryhtyä. Kotimaista teollisuutta on tietysti syytä kehittää, eikä kokeiluista voi tietää tuloksia etukäteen, mutta tämä homma näyttäis vähän siltä, että ruvetaan ehdoin tahdoin tekemään pystymetsästä samaa, minkä muut ovat jo hioneet valmiiksi.


Joo, tämähän on vain ajatusten pallottelua. En minä nyt ihan tosissani ole, että sellaista SNJ-junaa pitää ruveta vääntämään kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. Täytyy olla joku etu eli differoiva tekijä kilpailijoihin nähden. Jotain mitä muut eivät ole ajatelleet. Aikaisemmin elektroniikan lisääminen oli varmasti tällainen etu, mutta nyt kun joka paikka on täynnä tietojärjestelmiä, niin suhteellinen kilpailuetu saattaisi nykyään yhä useammin löytyä yksinkertaistamisen suunnasta (palvelupuolella vrt. verkostolentoyhtiöt vs. halpalentoyhtiöt). Olennaista on se etu minkä asiakas saa, ei se miten hienolla (tai krouvilla) tekniikalla se toteutetaan.

Samaa mieltä siitä ettei kannata lähteä samalle tielle kuin metrojunaprojektissa. Pelkkää Suomen markkinaa varten ei kannata tällaista kehittää. Kuten ei kannata kehittää kallioporia, hissejä, kännyköitä ja verkkoja, autonrenkaita, lentokenttätraktoreita, satamanostureita tai mitään muutakaan. Silti näitä suunnitellaan ja osittain valmistetaankin Suomessa kohtuullisella menestyksellä. Ja valmistettaisiin maailmanluokan syvänmerensukellusaluksiakin ellei tuota olisi torpattu tiedustelupalveluiden taholta (kuten tiedetään, ne ainoat kaksi kappaletta jotka Tampereella aikoinaan valmistettiin ja toimitettiin Venäjälle ovat edelleen käytössä ja maailman parhaat laitteet alallaan).

Jos aikoo saavuttaa ikinä tuloksia, niin surkuttelemaankaan ei voi jäädä. Kysymys on aina balanssista. Jos löytää konseptin, jolla on yllättäviä etuja asiakkaalle ja jolle ei ole tarjontaa, ja pystyy yhdistämään tämän riittävän taloudelliseen valmistukseen (vaikkapa automatisoimalla tai sitten käyttämällä edullista työvoimaa esim. itärajan takana) niin sitten on mahdollisuuksia. Erityisen otollista aikaa löytää alihyödynnettyjä konsepteja on suurten murrosten aikana, kuten nyt kun ympäristöasiat ovat pinnalla ja toisaalta junaliikenteellä on nostetta.

Eli jos halutaan suomalainen peluri mukaan junanrakennusbisnekseen (muutenkin kuin vaunutoimittajana), niin nyt olisi mitä otollisin hetki. Avainkysymykset ovat:

1) Halutaanko tähän bisnekseen mukaan? Vastaus ei ole itsestäänselvä. Voi olla että tämä ei ole tavoittelemisen arvoinen asia verrattuna siihen mihin muuhun voisi panostaa.

2) Mikä on oikea bisnesmalli, jolla tehdään rahaa? Ja mikä on se kilpailuetu, joka tuolla bisnesmallilla saavutetaan? Ja tuon kilpailuedun lisäarvo asiakkaalle?

Toistaiseksi tämä bisnes ei ole ollut kultakaivos, mutta sehän ei tarkoita etteikö siitä voisi sellainen kehittyä tulevaisuudessa oikealla bisnesmallilla, johon saattaisi sisältyä mukaan myös tuotteeseen kiinteästi liittyviä teollisia palveluita, rahoitusta, operointia tms.

----------


## vompatti

> Joo, muistan että tätä FLIRT kaukojunakäytössä -aihetta sivuttiin joskus aikaisemminkin. Olikos se lisäksi vielä kuinka kevyt (jos ajatellaan millaisia vaikutuksia FLIRT:in suurella nopeudella olisi rataan)?


Kaksi Junakaluston Flirtiä yhdessä muodostavat yhtä pitkän ja tehokkaan junan kuin yksi Pendolino. Massaa on huomattavasti vähemmän, istumapaikkoja enemmän. Kyllä tuolla saavutettaisiin nopeus 200 km/h helposti.

Suomella oli taas kerran hyvät mahdollisuudet omaan nopeaan junaan. Talgo Oy:llä oli kaksikerroksinen juna, jota tarjottiin sekä pääkaupunkiseudulle että Berniin. Molemmat kaupungit valitsivat Stadlerin junan. Tämän jälken Talgo vetäytyi Suomesta, ja kaksikerroksinen juna jäi toteuttamatta. Niin, tuo juna ei kai ollut nopea, mutta kai siitä sellaisen olisi saanut tehtyä?

Täytyy onnitella Stadleria. Pienestä yrityksestä on onnekkaiden yhteensattumien ja hyvien tuotteiden avulla kasvanut nopeasti erittäin suuri tekijä Euroopan lähijunamarkkinoilla. Ja Transtech ei ole saanut yhtään ulkomaista kauppaa nopeille kaukoliikennevaunuilleen, vaan valtionyhtiöt  joutuvat ostamaan uusia vaunuja pitääkseen valmistajan toiminnassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kyllä se niin ymmärtääkseni on, kuten Antero jo mainitsi, että rakenteelliseksi nopeudeksi on _sovittu tilausvaiheessa_ 220 km/h. Sopimuspapereissa tämä seissoo, vaikka käytännössä tehtaalta olisikin voinut tulla samat osat kuin Italiassa, jolloin nopeudennosto olisi teknisesti mahdollinen. Mutta epäilen tuota. Jos tilataan karvalakki, saa karvalakin. Samoin tietäänkseni tehtiin tyhmyyksissään nyt Allegrojenkin kanssa.

ETR 460 -junat Sloveniaan tilattiin nopeudelle 200 km/h, sillä näitä tilatessa rataverkolla ei kai ollut edes osioita, joissa suurempaa nopeutta kuin 140 km/h, olisi voinut ajaakaan.

ETR 460 -junan nopeusennätystä en tiedä, mutta Espoanjassa ja Italiassa liikennöinnin huippunopeus on 250 km/h. Portugalissa se on 240 km/h.

En kai vieläkään ole Turun ja Helsingin välillä nähnyt Sm3:n monitorissa suurempaa lukua kuin 179 km/h, mutta Sr2:n vetämän roikan vaunussa olen nähnyt 180 km/h.

----------


## hmikko

> Flirtin kaksikerroksinen serkku on nimeltään DOSTO.


Kiitos. Ajattelinkin, että täytyy heitä jossain olla, en vaan tunne alaa yhtään.

Sm5:n matkustajakapasiteetti per metri junaa pärjää vertailussa zürichiläiselle DOSTOlle äkkiseltään katsoen aika hyvin (DOSTO on jokseenkin tarkasti kahden Sm5-yksikön pituinen). Numeroita on tosin vaikea verrata, kun DOSTOssa on ykkös- ja kakkosluokka erikseen ja seisomapaikoille on ilmoitettu hyvin suuri luku. Sm5:ssä on istuinjärjestys 2+3, mitä ei ole DOSTOssa eikä vissiin kapeammasta korista johtuen missään muussa FLIRTissä. Joka tapauksessa intercity-liikenteeseen sisustukset olisivat jotain muuta. Oli miten oli, niin kuten todettua, kaiketi intercity-FLIRTit helpostikin kilpailisivat Pendolinojen kanssa kapasiteetin osalta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt ei mennyt oikein. Suomessa kaluston hyväksymistesteissä kalustolla täytyy ajaa 10 % korkeammalla nopeudella, mille se on tarkoitus hyväksyttää. Pendolinolla on siis ajettu testeissä 242 km/h. Sr2:lla en ole kuullut ajetun 230 km/h + 10 % eli 253 km/h...


Tilaajan vaatimukset, toimittajan lupaukset ja viranomaisten ehdot ovat kaikki eri asioita. Ja kuten aiemmin totesin, kuulopuheiden sijasta näistä asioista on myös olemassa asiakirjat, joista ne selviävät. Jos ikävät huhut ovat ikäviä ja ne voidaan asiakirjoin osoittaa vääriksi, silloin kai niin tehdään.




> En nyt ole ihan vakuuttunut, että edellisissä kotimaisissa hankkeissa, siis metrojunissa ja Nr-ratikoissa, oli kauheasti taloudellista järkeä. Saatiin hyvää ja uudenaikaista tekniikkaa varsin kovalla hinnalla. Metron osalta suorastaan tolkuttomalla hinnalla ja aikataululla.


Helsingin metrojunahankintahan oli Valmetin pilottikauppa, jonka referenssiarvolla piti myydä maailman uudenaikaisimpia, keveimpiä ja suurimpia metrojunia kaikkialle maailmaan. Tämä oli kai Olavi J. Mattilan suuri visio, johon hän sai sitten mukaan koko Suomen ja Helsingin poliittisen kerman isänmaan asialle. Asiantuntemuksen näkökulmasta täysin typerää ja ennalta tuohoon tuomittua touhua, koska eivät maailman metrokaupungit voi ostaa järjestelmiinsä leveämpää ja pidempää kalustoa kuin edelliset. Eikä kauppoja tuohon aikaan hoidettu teknisellä paremmuudella vaan kauniisti sanottuna suhdetoiminnalla, jossa joka maassa oltiin isänmaan asialla. Mutta periaatteessa tarkoitus ja ajatus oli täysin järjellinen.

Nr-raitiovaunut eivät olleet ainoa metrojuniin ja Valmetiin liittyvä aihe, vaan samaan jatkumoon kuuluvat myös Sm1-2 junat. Vaikka metrojunien kanssa mopo karkasi käsistä pahasti kaupallisella puolella, eivät ne teknisesti lopulta niin ihmeellisesti poikenneet siitä, mitä Valmet teki moottorijuniksi ja ratikoiksi. En nimittäin kehu tilaajaakaan metrokaupassa, sen sijaan juna- ja ratikkakaupassa homma hoitui koko lailla asiallisesti ja käypään hintaan. Ja loppujen lopuksi, kaikki tuotteet  metrojunat mukaanlukien  ovat olleet varsin laadukkaita.

Jos ajatellaan viime vuosia, ei minusta edelleenkään kotimaisissa tuotteissa mitään vikaa ole. Sen sijaan elinkeinopolitiikassa on. Monopoliyhtiön on annettu ajaa rautatieliikennettä alas, mikä vähentää kaluston tarvetta. Lisäksi yhtiö on saanut tuhlata ahkeraan romuttamiseen ja kalliisiin pieniin uushankintoihin, jolloin myös ylläpitoliiketoiminta on ajettu alas. Toisen ratikkakaupungin annettiin lopettaa raitioliikenne, eikä kaupunkiraideliikennettä ole tuettu missään pl. sotkut H:gin metron kanssa.

Kotimainen kiskokaluston tarve voisi siis olla paljon nykyistä suurempi ja aivan hyvin riittävän suurta kotimaisen teollisuuden järkevään elinkelpoisuuteen. Vienti voisi onnistua bonuksena, mutta sen varaan laskeminen on nykyään vielä epärealistisempaa kuin Mattilan aikana 1960- ja 1970-luvuilla. Järkevällä ylläpito- ja modernisointipolitiikalla kaupat olisi myös helppo pitää Suomessa, vaikka noudatettaisiinkin EU:n avointa kilpailuttamista. Etäisyys ja oman rataverkon äärellä olo ovat ylivoimainen etu  paitsi silloin, jos kalusto on kuljetettava maanteitse, vaikka lähtö- ja päätepisteiden välillä onkin raideyhteys. Eli pieni ihme, että M100-junien peruskorjaus päätyi Otanmäkeen, koska autolla ne olisi yhtä halvalla viety vaikka Riikaan.

Eli meillä on poliittisin päätöksin lahjoitettu liikennesektoriin liittyvä tuotanto ulkomaille. Henkilöliikenteessä pääasiassa maailman auto- ja öljyteollisuudelle. Raskaassa liikenteessä pääasiassa naapurille Ruotsiin, raideliikenteessä paljon kauemmaksi. Ja kun ostajalla ei ole hinnasta väliksi, hankitaan pieniä sarjoja erikoisesti meille suunniteltua kalustoa, joka siis on kalliimpaa kuin mitä muut maksavat, kun heille kelpaa sama mitä toimitetaan muillekin. Tämä on tilanne VR-Yhtymän ja metron kanssa.

FLIRTit ovat positiivinen esimerkki järkevästä kaupankäynnistä tässä mielessä. Eli ostetaan valmista ja menestynyttä tuotetta kilpailukykyisellä hinnalla. Toimituseräkin on järkevän kokoinen, tosin sen ansiosta, että hankinnalle tehdään tilaa romutuksella, ei paikalllisjunaliikenteen kasvulla, vaikka mahdollisuuksia olisi. Helsingin ratikkahankinta on myös hyvä esimerkki, jossa päästään niin suuriin hankintamääriin, että ne kiinnostavat sekä kansainvälisiä valmistajia että ovat järkeviä kotimaisellekin teollisuudelle. Ja ratikkahankinnassa on vielä se hyvä puoli, että tarve ei perustu keinotekoisiin syihin, vaan kaupunkiraideliikenteen laajenemiseen.

Eli itse aiheesta, kotimaisen teollisuuden mahdollisuuksista. Kyllä niitä olisi, jos toimittaisiin järkevästi: Harjoitettaisiin tervettä liikennepolitiikkaa (ei pelkästään autoilun suosimista) sekä teknisesti pitkäjänteistä kalustopolitiikkaa, joka perustuu pitkään käyttöaikaan, modernisointiin ja raideliikenteen kasvuun eikä supistamiseen. Suurnopeusjunat eivät kuitenkaan ole se juttu, koska niiden tarve on niin vähäinen ja suunnittelukustannukset mahdollisimman suuret.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomella oli taas kerran hyvät mahdollisuudet omaan nopeaan junaan. Talgo Oy:llä oli kaksikerroksinen juna, jota tarjottiin sekä pääkaupunkiseudulle että Berniin. Molemmat kaupungit valitsivat Stadlerin junan. Tämän jälken Talgo vetäytyi Suomesta, ja kaksikerroksinen juna jäi toteuttamatta. Niin, tuo juna ei kai ollut nopea, mutta kai siitä sellaisen olisi saanut tehtyä?


Talgo 22 oli oikein mielenkiintoinen projekti, ja olisi sitä varmasti saanut 200 km/h nopeudellakin. Mutta HSL-alueen metroliikenne (se metroliikenne, jota myydään kauppanimellä lähijuna) oli sille ihan väärä paikka. Talgo 22 sopisi erinomaisesti sekä taajamajuniin että keskipitkään kaukoliikenteeseen, esimerkiksi Turkuun. Kaikkein suurimpana etuna juuri Talgon patenttipyöräratkaisun ansiosta saatu 100 % kaksikerroksisuus läpi junan. Talgo 22:ta olisi pitänyt ensisijaisesti tyrkyttää valtiovallan suuntaan. VR:hän pakotettiin työllisyyssyistä tilaamaan IC2-vaunuja lisää, mutta olisikin pitänyt tilata kaksikerroksista ICR+2-junaa. Tämä olisi ollut työllisyysvaikutuksiltaankin suurempi. Tarjous olisi ihan helposti saatu menemään vieläpä Talgolle määrittämällä tarjouspyyntöön erityisiä vaatimuksia kaksikerroksisuusta, esimerkiksi läpikulkumahdollisuus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:10 ----------




> En kai vieläkään ole Turun ja Helsingin välillä nähnyt Sm3:n monitorissa suurempaa lukua kuin 179 km/h


Minä olen. On sillä siellä 200 km/h ajettu, tosin vain lyhyillä pätkillä Karjaan ja Salon välillä sekä Salon ja Paimion välillä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Joo, tuo metrojunahankehan on ollut esillä ennenkin. Se olisi periaatteessa voinut jopa toimia vientimarkkinoiden avaajana eli siinä mielessä ei mitenkään huono hanke. (Anteeksi pieni epätarkkuus edellisessä kommentissani: metrojunahan oli tarkoitettu vientiin mutta se päätyi yhden asiakkaan kotimarkkinaprojektiksi. Tuota kehityskulkua ei pidä seurata vaan sitä pitää välttää.)

Teollisuuspolitiikan ja joukkoliikenteen (ja muiden kaupunkirakenteeseen vaikuttavien tekijöiden) sekoittaminen on aina hieman vaarallista. Jos halutaan saada aikaan liiketoimintaa, pitää saada pilottiprojekti, ja tuon pilottiprojektin kohteelle toimiminen pilottina ei välttämättä aina olekaan kaikkein tarkoituksenmukaisinta. Kuten havaitsemme mm. Helsingin metrosta.

Nythän jotkut tahot ajavat vähän samaa Tampereella. Kaupungissa yritetään polkaista liikkeelle klusteri sähköautoteollisuuden ympärillä. Tähän ajatukseen liittyy myös sähköbussi. Ihan hyvä hanke sinänsä varmasti, ei siinä mitään. Mutta jos se esitetään pääasiallisena ratkaisuna kaupungin liikenneongelmiin, niin siinä mennään kirkkaasti hakoteille. Näinhän jotkut ratikan vastustajat tekevät. Onneksi aika suuri osa kaupunkilaisista alkaa varmaan jo tajuta ratikan tarpeen niin ei uppoa mikä tahansa huttu enää niin helposti kuin vielä vähän aikaa sitten.

Ja kiitoksia vinkeistä: jos sattumalta ikinä päädyn aloittamaan VR:n kanssa kilpailevaa kaukojunaliikennettä  :Wink:  niin tiedänpähän nyt ainakin, että kannattaa ostaa FLIRT:ejä, joilla pääsee rataverkko huomioiden halvemmalla yhtä vauhdikkaasti kuin Pendolla. Tosin sisustuksen suunnitteluun varmaan palkkaisin Christian Lacroix'n, joka voisi luoda junalle lisäarvoa TGV:n kaltaisella liikematkustajiin vetoavalla sisustuksella. Tuolla sisustuksella voidaan vaikuttaa matkustusmielikuviin jopa tehokkaammin kuin objektiivisella nopeudella. VR:n linoleum-lattiat, kovat seinät ja alasvedettävät pimentimet voivat olla helppoja pitää puhtaana, mutta samalla VR antaa ymmärtää että heidän asiakkaansa ovat likaisia tahmatossuja ja muuta roskasakkia. Kokolattiamatto on kieltämättä todella hankala Suomen kuraoloissa, mutta luo paljon paremmin mielikuvia korkealuokkaisesta matkustamisesta.

----------


## PNu

> Nyt ei mennyt oikein. Suomessa kaluston hyväksymistesteissä kalustolla täytyy ajaa 10 % korkeammalla nopeudella, mille se on tarkoitus hyväksyttää. Pendolinolla on siis ajettu testeissä 242 km/h. Sr2:lla en ole kuullut ajetun 230 km/h + 10 % eli 253 km/h eli ilmeisesti kylkeen livahti väärä nopeusmerkintä ennen hyväksyntää. Onkohan jossain maassa ajettu tämän veturiperheen tuotteilla 253 km/h?


Minä olen myös sitä mieltä, ettei Sr2:ta voida Pendolinoa nopeammaksi väittää, koska Pendolino on hyväksytty nopeudelle 220 km/h ja Sr2 "vain" nopeudelle 210 km/h. Jos Sr2:ta väitetään nopeammaksi sillä perusteella, että valmistaja mainoksessaan lupaa sille 230 km/h niin yhtä perustellusti Pendolinon nopeudeksi voitaisiin ilmoittaa 250 km/h ETR 460:n mukaisesti. Resiina-lehdessä 2/1992 muuten kerrotaan koeajonopeutena jopa 275 km/h olevan Pendolinolle mahdollinen, joten ilmeisesti valmistajan lupaus Pendolinolle on 250 km/h + 10 %.

----------


## hmikko

> Se olisi periaatteessa voinut jopa toimia vientimarkkinoiden avaajana eli siinä mielessä ei mitenkään huono hanke.


Niin, siis paitsi että junat eivät mahdu millekään metroradalle muualla maailmassa.





> Jos halutaan saada aikaan liiketoimintaa, pitää saada pilottiprojekti, ja tuon pilottiprojektin kohteelle toimiminen pilottina ei välttämättä aina olekaan kaikkein tarkoituksenmukaisinta.


Teoriassa pitäisi olla kyse yksinkertaisesti siitä, että tunnistetaan markkinoilla joku tarve, johon vastaamisessa ollaan hyviä, tai ainakin voidaan sellaisiksi tulla. Tässähän Stadler on mitä ilmeisimmin onnistunut. Tietysti pitää osata markkinointia ja suhdetoimintaa ja muuta lisäksi. Tuntuu hieman siltä, että poliittisesti ajetuissa suurisuuntaisissa 'pilottiprojekteissa' on tavallinen kaupunkilais- ja insinöörijärki unohdettu (esim. vaikka metro ja toisessa ketjussa mainittu Tukholmalaisten raidetaksi).




> Tosin sisustuksen suunnitteluun varmaan palkkaisin Christian Lacroix'n, joka voisi luoda junalle lisäarvoa TGV:n kaltaisella liikematkustajiin vetoavalla sisustuksella. Tuolla sisustuksella voidaan vaikuttaa matkustusmielikuviin jopa tehokkaammin kuin objektiivisella nopeudella.


Elä sitten tee herra Lacroixin konttoriin Absolutely Fabulous -entreetä (Edina veti ovelta rähmälleen lattialle suurmiehen edessä, tosin se meni rähmälleen aika usein muutenkin).




> VR antaa ymmärtää että heidän asiakkaansa ovat likaisia tahmatossuja ja muuta roskasakkia.


Täh, niihä myö ollaan!




> Kokolattiamatto on kieltämättä todella hankala Suomen kuraoloissa, mutta luo paljon paremmin mielikuvia korkealuokkaisesta matkustamisesta.


Kuule, kyl on nihkeällä pyyhittävä niin paljo funktionaalisempi. Et ihan on fakta näin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Elä sitten tee herra Lacroixin konttoriin Absolutely Fabulous -entreetä (Edina veti ovelta rähmälleen lattialle suurmiehen edessä, tosin se meni rähmälleen aika usein muutenkin).


Noh, kuulostaa ihan vitsiltä siteerata ko. designerin nimi, mutta kun henkilö on oikeasti suunnitellut tuoreimman TGV-interiöörin. Joka ei ole ollenkaan hullummin onnistunut.




> Kuule, kyl on nihkeällä pyyhittävä niin paljo funktionaalisempi. Et ihan on fakta näin.


Enhän muuta väittänytkään. Se on funktionaalinen ja käytännöllinen. Kuten kaikki aina Suomessa. Kysymys vaan on siitä, että toisinaan vähemmän käytännöllinenkin voi olla hyvä investointi. Kokolattiamatto on kalliimpi pitää puhtaana, mutta jos se parantaa matkustuskokemusta siten että matkustajamäärä kasvaa ja/tai matkustajat maksavat keskimäärin hieman enemmän lipustaan, niin ylimääräiset siivouskulut saattavat jopa olla hyvä investointi. En sano että näin välttämättä on vaan se pitäisi selvittää onko näin. Pointti vaan on, että asiat eivät ole niin suoraviivaisen yksinkertaisia että käytännöllisin ja edullisin vaihtoehto olisi aina kokonaistaloudellisin jos lasketaan mukaan myös tulopuoli.

----------


## hmikko

> Noh, kuulostaa ihan vitsiltä siteerata ko. designerin nimi, mutta kun henkilö on oikeasti suunnitellut tuoreimman TGV-interiöörin. Joka ei ole ollenkaan hullummin onnistunut.


Juu, olin tästä jopa ihan tietoinen ja se sisustuskin ainakin kuvissa näyttää hyvältä, tosin aika voimakkaan väriseltä meikäläisen makuun. 




> Enhän muuta väittänytkään. Se on funktionaalinen ja käytännöllinen. Kuten kaikki aina Suomessa.


Tarkoitin vitsailla nimenomaan kotimaan universaalilla muovimatolla. Funktionaalinen kuin hanalla varustettu pahviloota viinipullon tilalla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Täsmällisesti ottaen 115 km/h => 95 km/h.


Tämän linkin kuvassa Dm7:n nopeusmittari näyttää yllättävän suurta lukemaa, mutta yllä taisikin olla jonkinlainen selitys tällekin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:21 ----------

Voiko Kaupunkiratojen liikennettä verrata Saksan S-Bahn-liikenteisiin? Onko Sm5 S-Bahn-juna?

----------


## hmikko

> Voiko Kaupunkiratojen liikennettä verrata Saksan S-Bahn-liikenteisiin? Onko Sm5 S-Bahn-juna?


Voi, ainakin tiheimmin pysäkkejä sisältävillä osuuksilla ja on, ihan Stadlerin omankin kuvauksen mukaan.

----------


## JSL

Olen minäkin ollut Dm7:n kyytissä 100km/h vauhdissa, mutta empäs viitti sanoo tarkempia tietoja.. :P

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Juu, olin tästä jopa ihan tietoinen ja se sisustuskin ainakin kuvissa näyttää hyvältä, tosin aika voimakkaan väriseltä meikäläisen makuun.


Taisinpa muutama vuosi sitten matkustaa itsekin yhden edestakaisen reissun sellaisella Christian Lacroix -TGV:llä. Värit ovat kieltämättä aika voimakkaat ja sävyt hieman tummia. Ei ihan se tyyli millä sisustaisin meidän kotia.

Lopputulos on silti aika onnistunut. Yleisesti ottaen tummat sävyt pienentävät tilaa ja kieltämättä voivat sisustuksessa tehdä ahdistavan tunteen. Toisaalta erityisesti pehmeinä pintoina ne pienentävät junanvaunua sillä tavoin että lopputuloksessa oli mielestäni jotain kotoisaa "pesämäisyyttä", siis että ympäristö käpertyy ympärille luoden turvallisuuden tunnetta. Mielestäni se oli juuri omiaan rentouttamaan matkustajaa ja luomaan tunteen, että tässähän voi turvallisesti ottaa vaikka nokkaunet.

Periaate on mielestäni sama kuin vaikka lentokenttien business-loungeissa. Lentokentät ovat kovia ja kolkkoja ympäristöjä, tyypillisesti hyvin ilmavia, vaaleita ja moderneja, sekä melua täynnä. Sen sijaan niiden business-lounget on yleensä suunniteltu tarkoituksellisesti mahdollisimman paljon tuon ympäristön vastakohdaksi: intiimiksi, pehmeäksi ja turvalliseksi tilaksi jossa on pehmeitä nojatuoleja, tumma kokolattiamatto, rauhallinen tunnelma ja jossa voipi siemailla vaikka lasin punaviiniä ennen koneeseen menoa.

Samoin rautatieasemat ovat kuin hollitupia, joissa saa pitää kiinni tavaroistaan, töniä muita ihmisiä tieltään ja kiiruhtaa paikasta toiseen melussa. Kun astuu junaan, on miellyttävää jos ympäristön ilme muuttuu rauhalliseksi ja kutsuu rentoutumaan. On kuin astuisi julkisesta tilasta omaan pieneen yksityiseen tilaan (vaikka oikeasti tämähän on vain illuusio). TGV:ssä tämä toimii, VR:n Pendolinossa ei. Pendo on ihan kuin samaa julkista tilaa kuin rautatieasema. Jopa konekuulutusten ääni on sama.

Muuten, idea: voisikohan rautatieasemille perustaa business-loungeja odottajille jotka eivät viihdy odotussalin puolella? Sinnehän voisi periä vaikka sisäänpääsymaksua tai vaihtoehtoisesti myydä usein matkustavan etukortteja, joihin sisäänpääsy kuuluisi automaatisesti mukaan. Sisällä olisi tarjolla virvokkeita, TV, päivän lehdet ja WLAN-yhteydet. Tietenkään junaa ei pääsääntöisesti odoteta yhtä pitkään kuin lentokonetta, mutta erityisesti poikkeustilanteissa tällainen voisi olla hieman miellyttävämpi odotusympäristö. Toisaalta, onhan tuollainen konsepti jo keksitty: sitä kutsutaan nimellä kahvila.  :Very Happy: 




> Tarkoitin vitsailla nimenomaan kotimaan universaalilla muovimatolla. Funktionaalinen kuin hanalla varustettu pahviloota viinipullon tilalla.


Osuva vertaus! Kumpikin hoitaa homman, mutta eroa on tyylissä. Ja Suomessa ei juuri tajuta tyylin päälle, vain funktion. Ranskassa taas vaikuttaisi että siellä tajutaan lähinnä tyylin päälle, ei ollenkaan funktion.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voiko Kaupunkiratojen liikennettä verrata Saksan S-Bahn-liikenteisiin? Onko Sm5 S-Bahn-juna?


Minun mielestäni voi, ainakin soveltaen. S-Bahn -liikennettä on Saksan lisäksi muissakin saksankielisissä maissa, ja onhan Kööpenhaminan S-tog -liikennekin sukua vastaavalle liikenteelle. Sm5:ien eli Flirtien kotimaassakin on S-Bahn -konseptiin kuuluvaa paikallista junaliikennettä - muissakin kuin saksankielisissä kantoineissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Periaate on mielestäni sama kuin vaikka lentokenttien business-loungeissa. Lentokentät ovat kovia ja kolkkoja ympäristöjä, tyypillisesti hyvin ilmavia, vaaleita ja moderneja, sekä melua täynnä. Sen sijaan niiden business-lounget on yleensä suunniteltu tarkoituksellisesti mahdollisimman paljon tuon ympäristön vastakohdaksi: intiimiksi, pehmeäksi ja turvalliseksi tilaksi jossa on pehmeitä nojatuoleja, tumma kokolattiamatto, rauhallinen tunnelma ja jossa voipi siemailla vaikka lasin punaviiniä ennen koneeseen menoa.


Tämähän toimisi niinkin, että VR investoisi nimenomaan Business-luokan osastoihin ja tekisi niistä loungemaisia sen sijaan, että yrittäisi toivottomasti houkutella avaruussukkulan näköiseen II luokan osastosta vain niskatuen kuosiltaan eroaviin muovipenkkeihin lähes tuplahinnalla ketään vain sillä, että "täällä saat lukea päivän talouslehdet ja juoda ilmaisen pahvimukillisen juhlamokkaa". Selvästi, jo paperilla toimimaton, suorastaan naurettava konsepti.

Itse köyhänä opiskelijanakin matkustaisin joskus pisnes-luokassa, jos sillä saisi oikeasti luksusta. Kun ei saa, mennään sitten Expt-vaunun hyttiin.  :Smile: 




> Muuten, idea: voisikohan rautatieasemille perustaa business-loungeja odottajille jotka eivät viihdy odotussalin puolella? Sinnehän voisi periä vaikka sisäänpääsymaksua tai vaihtoehtoisesti myydä usein matkustavan etukortteja, joihin sisäänpääsy kuuluisi automaatisesti mukaan.


Tsaarin aikaanhan oli eri matkustusluokille (I, II, III) omat odotushuoneet ja taisi olla vielä sukupuoli-apartheidikin.





> Osuva vertaus! Kumpikin hoitaa homman, mutta eroa on tyylissä. Ja Suomessa ei juuri tajuta tyylin päälle, vain funktion. Ranskassa taas vaikuttaisi että siellä tajutaan lähinnä tyylin päälle, ei ollenkaan funktion.


Suomalainen "moderni pelkistäjä" tai funktionalistinen minimalisti pitää iskulauseenaan "Form follows function" ja "Less is more". Lasipullo on tarpeetonta hienostelua, samaa juomaa on ihan jees juoda muovimukista, kätevästä hanalla varustetusta neliskanttisesta pahvipakkauksesta annosteltuna. 

Ranskalaiset saattavat olla perinteisesti jopa nykykriteerein postmoderneja cyberpunk-filosofeja: "Style before function" ja "Less is a bore". Lasipullo on saatava (myös juotaessa kokista) ja raitiovaunuihinkin asennetaan "tarpeettoman" suuret ikkunat.  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Kööpenhaminan S-tog


S-togin S tulee sanasta *S*tation eli asema. Kun 1930-luvulla kun käynnistyi sähköinen moottorivaunuliikenne Köpiksen radoilla, asemien saapumisreiteille luotiin uusi myyvä ilme: laitettiin näkyviin siipipyörämerkki ja S-kirjain.

Suomalaisittain asemien sisäänkäyntien kohdalle olisi vastaavasti siis laitettu siipipyörä ja A-kirjain. Meidän S-Bahnit olisivat A-ratoja...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämähän toimisi niinkin, että VR investoisi nimenomaan Business-luokan osastoihin ja tekisi niistä loungemaisia sen sijaan, että yrittäisi toivottomasti houkutella avaruussukkulan näköiseen II luokan osastosta vain niskatuen kuosiltaan eroaviin muovipenkkeihin lähes tuplahinnalla ketään vain sillä, että "täällä saat lukea päivän talouslehdet ja juoda ilmaisen pahvimukillisen juhlamokkaa". Selvästi, jo paperilla toimimaton, suorastaan naurettava konsepti.


Hyvä esimerkki. Kyllä ennen osattiin VR:lläkin, vaan ei osata enää. Tuo kuva vanhasta vaunusta olisi hyvä esikuva nykyisellekin business-osastolle kunhan vaan kuoseja ehkä päivitettäisiin vähän nykyaikaisemmiksi. Jopa vanhat 2. lk penkit olivat äärettömän mukavia (myös nukkua!) verrattuna nykyisiin istuimiin.

VR muuten säästelee lehdissäkin. Jossain vaiheessa karsittiin pois kaikki maakuntalehdet! Ihan viime aikoina ei ole ollut kotimaan työmatkoja, joten en ole päässyt tarkistamaan onko tilanne parantunut. Mutta ajatella että kehtaavat säästötoimina yrittää karsia suunnilleen ainoaa etua, joka 1,5-kertaisen lipun maksajalla on. Ilmainen kahvikaan ei ole etu jos ei kahvia juo. Siinä on hukassa koko business-luokan value proposition (mitä tämä muuten on sujuvaksi suomeksi? arvolupaus? ei ole työn puolesta tarvinnut suomeksi käyttää ikinä tätä ihan standardia ilmausta).




> Ranskalaiset saattavat olla perinteisesti jopa nykykriteerein postmoderneja cyberpunk-filosofeja: "Style before function" ja "Less is a bore". Lasipullo on saatava (myös juotaessa kokista) ja raitiovaunuihinkin asennetaan "tarpeettoman" suuret ikkunat.


Niin, voisihan niistä tehdä täysin ikkunattomiakin, tai sitten -- kuten City & South London Railway Lontoon metron alkuaikoina -- laittaa vain pienet ikkunat, koska eihän kukaan metrossa ulos katsele, eihän? Vai ahdistaisiko ehkä ihan pikkuisen matkustaa tällaisessa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> S-togin S tulee sanasta *S*tation eli asema. Kun 1930-luvulla kun käynnistyi sähköinen moottorivaunuliikenne Köpiksen radoilla, asemien saapumisreiteille luotiin uusi myyvä ilme: laitettiin näkyviin siipipyörämerkki ja S-kirjain.


Pääteorian mukaan S-kirjaimen taustalla tuolla on _station_ eli asema. Historiikit tuntevat tosin muitakin teorioita. Siitä asiantuntijat tuntuvat olevan yhtä mieltä, että kyseistä liikennemuotoa luotaessa esikuvina olivat silloiset saksalaiset S-Bahnit, joita ei vielä noin aikaisin ollut monta. Saksassa S-Bahnin S:n kerrotaan tarkoittavan _Stadtschnellbahnia_ (Itävallassa tiettävästi vain Schnellbahnia) eli kaupunkipikarataa. Kevyempi Stadtbahn-konsepti taas on luotu vuosikymmeniä myöhemmin, ja se ei ole missään tekemisissä S-Bahnin kanssa, paitsi Karlsruhessa, missä ratikat, pikaratikat ja rautateiden lähiliikenne on sulautettu yhteen.

Nykyään S-togin brändiä kuvaava tunnus näyttää tältä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... Siinä on hukassa koko business-luokan value proposition (mitä tämä muuten on sujuvaksi suomeksi? arvolupaus? ei ole työn puolesta tarvinnut suomeksi käyttää ikinä tätä ihan standardia ilmausta).


Tämä kommentti taitaakin kuvata varsin hyvin suomalaista palveluyhteiskuntaa. Asiakas ei todellakaan ole kunkku, vaan liiketoiminnan nöyrä palvelija, jonka tulee olla tyytyväinen siitä, että hänelle ylipäätään viitsitään järjestää jotain, josta voi periä maksun.

Se, että meillä ei lainkaan ajatella mm. vaunun sisustuksen tarjoamaa tunnelmaa  tai ainakaan ei näytä siltä, että ajatellaan  tai matkatuotteen muuta laatua tahi takuuta osoittaa, että ollaan vielä kovin kovin kaukana siitä innosta, millä autoala kosiskelee, houkuttelee ja mielistelee asiakasta. Ja menestyksellä.

Loppujen lopuksi esimerkiksi: Mitä hyötyä on reittioppaasta, joka ilmoittaa, ettei esitettyä yhteyttä voi taata? Jos asiakas on menossa jonnekin, hän tarvitse nimenomaan takuun siitä, että pääsee.

Antero

----------


## JSL

Kilpailun puute on ongelmana rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä. Tuttua tuo VR:n ALKO-mainen asiakaspalveluasenne. ALKO ja VR OY ovat mukamas tulosvastuullisia OY:itä, mutta eipä se sitä kuitenkaan ole tosielämässä. Asiakaspalvelusta ei tietoakaan. Mutta kun menen Matkahuollosta ostamaan linja-autolippua hymyilee myyjä ja EXP-vuoroon saa vielä iltapäivälehden samaan hintaan. Matkustajalaivaliikenteessä Vikingillä liput ovat halpoja, asiakaspalvelu ystävällistä ja vanhatkin laivat hyvin pidettyjä. Tallinkilla taas esim Galaxy on jo mennyt Turun linjalla hyvin ruokottomaan kuntoon, varustamon asiakaspalvelijoista näkee ettei ole kiva olla sillinkillä töissä, hytit usein hyvin likaisia ja liput kalliita. Verratkaa sitten kummankin varustamon tilinpäätöksiä, kyllä ne ahvenanmaalaiset ovat paremmalla tolalla kuin eestipoigit. Kyllä asiakaspalvelulla on väliä.

----------


## SD202

> Kilpailun puute on ongelmana rautateiden henkilöliikenteessä. Tuttua tuo VR:n ALKO-mainen asiakaspalveluasenne.


Ottamatta kantaa VR:n toimintaan, ihmettelen Alkon mainitsemista esimerkkinä huonosta asiakaspalveluasenteesta. Jokainen kerta, kun olen mennyt Alkoon ostamaan jotain hieman erikoisempaa juomaa (esim. punaviiniä), myyjä on hyvin auliisti neuvonut millaista juomaa hän suosittelisi. Kaukana ovat nyky-Alkosta ne ajat, kun perjantai-iltaisin ennen klo 18 myytiin "palvelu"tiskiltä 0,5 litraa suomalaista viljatuotetta...

----------


## hmikko

> Ottamatta kantaa VR:n toimintaan, ihmettelen Alkon mainitsemista esimerkkinä huonosta asiakaspalveluasenteesta.


Juu, en minäkään valittaisi nykymuotoisesta Alkosta. Olen juuri ja juuri tarpeeksi vanha, että ehdin täysi-ikäiseksi tultuani käydä jokusen kerran perinteisessä apteekki/virastomallisessa pitkäripaisessa, ja siitä on kyllä tultu varsin kauas. Asiaan ehkä vaikuttaa se, että Alkot toimivat nykyään hypermarketeissa ja ostoskeskuksissa, jolloin toiminta vertautuu asiakkaiden mielissä suoraan muihin liikkeisiin.

VR sen sijaan on ainoa junaoperaattori. VR:lläkin on kyllä mielestäni konduktöörien keskuudessa aivan hyvä palvelukulttuuri (plusmiinus osittain kielitaito). Monopolin tuotteet ja hinnoittelu on sitten asia erikseen ja jostain syystä tiedotusta poikkeustilanteissa ei oikein pidetä missään arvossa. Matkustin itse pääsiäisenä IC2-ykkösluokassa kun muita paikkoja ei enää saanut, ja palvelu ei kyllä eroa kakkosluokasta mitenkään. Pahvimukikahvia, muutamaa lehteä ja eri tavalla verhoiltua istuinta ei lasketa.

----------


## hmikko

Aiheeseen palatakseni, mahtaako VR olla valmistelemassa Sr3-hankintaa? Luin toisesta ketjusta, että Sr1:sistä luopuminen pitäisi aloittaa 2014 ja ilmeisesti sähköistyshankkeiden myötä sähköveturitarve on vaan kasvanut. Tietty nyt lama-aikana tavaraliikenteestä lienee vapautunut kapasiteettia. Onko VR ihan oikeastikin hankkimassa tilalle sähkömottoorijunia kun siniset vaunut ja Sr1:set poistetaan? Flirteistä ehtii tulla juuri sopivasti kokemusta. Vai pitääkö Transtechille hommata edelleen lisää kaksikerrosvaunujen tilauksia? Tietty Sr1:sten poistumiselle oli kaavailtu kymmenen vuoden haarukkaa, joten siinä lienee reilusti joustovaraa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aiheeseen palatakseni, mahtaako VR olla valmistelemassa Sr3-hankintaa? Luin toisesta ketjusta, että Sr1:sistä luopuminen pitäisi aloittaa 2014 ja ilmeisesti sähköistyshankkeiden myötä sähköveturitarve on vaan kasvanut. Tietty nyt lama-aikana tavaraliikenteestä lienee vapautunut kapasiteettia. Onko VR ihan oikeastikin hankkimassa tilalle sähkömottoorijunia kun siniset vaunut ja Sr1:set poistetaan? Flirteistä ehtii tulla juuri sopivasti kokemusta. Vai pitääkö Transtechille hommata edelleen lisää kaksikerrosvaunujen tilauksia? Tietty Sr1:sten poistumiselle oli kaavailtu kymmenen vuoden haarukkaa, joten siinä lienee reilusti joustovaraa.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että jos tarvitaan lisää sähkövetureita niin tilataan Sr2:sia, joka ajaa asiansa yleisveturina sekä tavara- että matkustajaliikenteessä. Kalustokiertoa voidaan silloin tehostaa kun on vain yksi veturityyppi.

Koska VR on hankkinut niin paljon 2-kerrosvaunuja ja lisää hankitaan, niin kaukojunavuorojen ajamista sähkömoottorijunakalustolla ei vaikuta todennäköiseltä. Suomessa etäisyydet ovat pitkät ja kaukojunissa on siksi oltava mukavat penkit ja  ravintolavaunu ja siihen konseptiin sähkömoottorjuna, ellei se ole pendlino-tasoa, sopii huonosti. 

Sensijaan vanhoja Sm1 ja Sm2 -junia korvaamaan tarvitaan jossain vaiheessa uutta Sm-kalustoa, joko Sm4:sia eli "pupuja" tai Sm5:sia eli Flirtejä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Koska VR on hankkinut niin paljon 2-kerrosvaunuja ja lisää hankitaan, niin kaukojunavuorojen ajamista sähkömoottorijunakalustolla ei vaikuta todennäköiseltä.


En mistään löydä lukuja siitä, montako sinisiä vaunuja ja yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja on ajokunnossa. Kaksikerroksisia on Transtechin sivun mukaan ajossa 112 ja uutisten mukaan tilauksessa kohta 40 lisää. Minkä osuuden nämä muodostavat kaikista vaunuista?




> Suomessa etäisyydet ovat pitkät ja kaukojunissa on siksi oltava mukavat penkit ja  ravintolavaunu ja siihen konseptiin sähkömoottorjuna, ellei se ole pendlino-tasoa, sopii huonosti.


Ajattelin nimenomaan sisustuksen puolesta Pendolino-tasoa, mutta ehkä mieluummin edellä semuloitua 200 km/h Flirt -tyyppistä ja Sm5:tä vähän pidempää junaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En mistään löydä lukuja siitä, montako sinisiä vaunuja ja yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja on ajokunnossa. Kaksikerroksisia on Transtechin sivun mukaan ajossa 112 ja uutisten mukaan tilauksessa kohta 40 lisää. Minkä osuuden nämä muodostavat kaikista vaunuista?


Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja (ravintolat mukaanlukien) lienee kanssa n50-100?  Jos yöjunien ja Venäjän liikenteen tarvitsemat vaunut lasketaan pois, niin koko Suomen päivisin ajettava kaukojunaliikenne voidaan varmaan hoitaa n 250-300 vaunulla. 

Karkeasti laskettuna, Helsingistä (tai Turusta) lähtee n 60 kaukojunaa eri suuntiin päivässä ja yksi junarunko ehtii tehdä keskimäärin 2 edestakaista matkaa määränpäähänsä, ja jos junassa on keskimäärin 6 vaunua niin teoriassa 180 vaunua riittäisi, mutta reservissä pitää olla muutama kymmenen vaunua ruuhkatilanteiden hansaamiseksi ja kaluston hajoamisen varalle. 




> Ajattelin nimenomaan sisustuksen puolesta Pendolino-tasoa, mutta ehkä mieluummin edellä semuloitua 200 km/h Flirt -tyyppistä ja Sm5:tä vähän pidempää junaa.


Mun mielestäni Flirtit ja puput  ovat ennenkaikkea lyhyen matkan junia, sisusti ne millaisin penkein tahansa. Tällaisen kompaktin matalalattiajunan konsepti perustuu siihen että ei ole väliseinin ja ovin  eristettyjä osastoja, ja silloin ei pystytä pitämään lämpötilaa junien sisällä niin tasaisena kuin perinteisessä junanvaunussa, eli talvisaikaan olisi monien "vilukissojen" olisi  pakko matkustaa päällystakit päällä. Myös ravintolaosaston sisustaminen vaunuun joka on sekä lyhyempi kuin perinteinen junanvaunu, että jossa on tasoeroja, on aika haasteellista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Oletko Rainer koeajanut jo Flirttiä? Näissä Helsingin malleissa on mielestäni hyvin toimivat ilmaverhot ovissa. Pitkän matkan liikenteessä ovien avaukset ovat kovin harvassa, joten ei aivan täydellisetkään ilmaverhot pitänevät ilmanalan varsin mukavana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oletko Rainer koeajanut jo Flirttiä? Näissä Helsingin malleissa on mielestäni hyvin toimivat ilmaverhot ovissa. Pitkän matkan liikenteessä ovien avaukset ovat kovin harvassa, joten ei aivan täydellisetkään ilmaverhot pitänevät ilmanalan varsin mukavana.


Olen koeajanut mutta koska lähijunakalustossa pidetään muutenkin lämpötila pikkasen alhaisempana kuon kaukojunissa niin ei voi suoralta kädeltä sanoa miten hyvin se ilmaverho eristää lämpöä. 

On muitakin seikkoja kuten esim melu. Suomessa Flirt ei juuri kerkiä ajamaan nopeammin kuin 100 km/h ja siinä vauhdssa se on hiljainen, mutta olisiko juna joka on yhtä avoinaista pötköä, nivelkohdissakin, yhtä meluton kuin kaukojunan vaunu 200 km/h vauhdissa? 

Ja sitten se seikka joka saattaisi vierastaa suomalaisia: Kaikissa maailmalle toimitetuissa Flirteissä istutaan naamat vastakkain. Vaikka se on yleinen tapa muuallapäin maailmaa junissa, niin suomalainen haluaa ainakin pitkillä matkoilla mielummin matkustaa kuten bussissa tai lentokoneessa eli naamat samaan suuntaan. Ja sekin tiedetään että naamat vastakkain istumajärjestyksellä penkkejä mahtuu enemmän sisään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja (ravintolat mukaanlukien) lienee kanssa n50-100?  Jos yöjunien ja Venäjän liikenteen tarvitsemat vaunut lasketaan pois, niin koko Suomen päivisin ajettava kaukojunaliikenne voidaan varmaan hoitaa n 250-300 vaunulla.


Olihan luvut Wikipediassa, en vaan nolouttani meinnannut löytää.

Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja on 54 kpl ja ravintoloita 12, ja lisäksi kolme kappaletta sinisestä ravintolasta rempattua ja punaiseksi maalattua.

Erilaisia sinisiä vaunuja on valmistettu yli 600 kpl ja niistä on jäljellä n. 500. Tässä siis mukana aggregaatit ja ravintolat ja muut.





> Karkeasti laskettuna, Helsingistä (tai Turusta) lähtee n 60 kaukojunaa eri suuntiin päivässä ja yksi junarunko ehtii tehdä keskimäärin 2 edestakaista matkaa määränpäähänsä, ja jos junassa on keskimäärin 6 vaunua niin teoriassa 180 vaunua riittäisi, mutta reservissä pitää olla muutama kymmenen vaunua ruuhkatilanteiden hansaamiseksi ja kaluston hajoamisen varalle.


Viimeisten sinisten pitäisi poistua 2015 ja tuon esittämäsi laskelman perusteella sitten kun 40 uutta kaksikerroksista on liikenteessä niin puhtaasti kapasiteetin puolesta uusien vaunujen ja Pendolinojen pitäisi riittää. Siniset ovat sitten vissiin lähinnä taajamajunaliikenteessä.





> Mun mielestäni Flirtit ja puput  ovat ennenkaikkea lyhyen matkan junia, sisusti ne millaisin penkein tahansa. Tällaisen kompaktin matalalattiajunan konsepti perustuu siihen että ei ole väliseinin ja ovin  eristettyjä osastoja, ja silloin ei pystytä pitämään lämpötilaa junien sisällä niin tasaisena kuin perinteisessä junanvaunussa, eli talvisaikaan olisi monien "vilukissojen" olisi  pakko matkustaa päällystakit päällä. Myös ravintolaosaston sisustaminen vaunuun joka on sekä lyhyempi kuin perinteinen junanvaunu, että jossa on tasoeroja, on aika haasteellista.


NSB on siis hankkimassa Flirtejä intercity-liikenteesen. En tiedä millainen sisustus on, mutta kaiketi noihin voi väliseiniä rakentaa. Istumapaikkoja epäilemättä on pituusmetriä kohden vähemmän kuin Sm5:ssä, mutta NSB:n intercity-Flirt on pidempi. Lattian korkeuserojahan on nytkin IC2-vaunuissa, tosin niihin ei ole yritettykään sovittaa ravintolaa. Kysymys kai on yksinkertaisesti siitä, että onko Flirtin nopea versio kapasiteettinsa ja operointikustannustensa puolesta sopiva intercity-liikenteeseen. Norjassa ja muuallakin tähän tulokseen on tultu.

Joka tapauksessa muiden kokemukset taitavat olla jo tiedossa sitten jokus jos VR tai muu operaattori harkitsee pitkän matkan Flirtejä.

----------


## JSL

Väitän, että Sr3 sarjamerkkiä tulee kantamaan joko VR OY:n tai yksityisen IORE-veturit, joita hankitaan Kolarin-Pajalan kaivoksille. Lukekaapa sitä Banverketin ja kai RHK:nkin sivuilta löytyvää selostusta, siinä mainitaan junapainoiksi juuri ne samat, mitä on IOREN vetokyky.  :Smile:  
http://www.banverket.se/pages/23525/ESBO%20FI.pdf sivu 19

----------


## Jpl

> Olihan luvut Wikipediassa, en vaan nolouttani meinnannut löytää.
> 
> Erilaisia sinisiä vaunuja on valmistettu yli 600 kpl ja niistä on jäljellä n. 500. Tässä siis mukana aggregaatit ja ravintolat ja muut.


Nyt niitä on jäljellä vajaat 300... taitaa olla vuosia vanhaa tietoa wikipediassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> NSB on siis hankkimassa Flirtejä intercity-liikenteesen. En tiedä millainen sisustus on, mutta kaiketi noihin voi väliseiniä rakentaa. Istumapaikkoja epäilemättä on pituusmetriä kohden vähemmän kuin Sm5:ssä, mutta NSB:n intercity-Flirt on pidempi. Lattian korkeuserojahan on nytkin IC2-vaunuissa, tosin niihin ei ole yritettykään sovittaa ravintolaa. Kysymys kai on yksinkertaisesti siitä, että onko Flirtin nopea versio kapasiteettinsa ja operointikustannustensa puolesta sopiva intercity-liikenteeseen. Norjassa ja muuallakin tähän tulokseen on tultu.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa muiden kokemukset taitavat olla jo tiedossa sitten jokus jos VR tai muu operaattori harkitsee pitkän matkan Flirtejä.


Norjassa ei ole varsinaista Intercity-junatyyppiä (ellei lasketa Tukholman -Oslon paria junavuoroa). Virallisesti Norjassa on vain Regiontog ja Lokaltog, joista jälkimmäinen on kaupunkien lähiliikenne ja maaseudun kiskobussit. Regiontog voi olla sitten mitä tahansa pitkän matkan yöjunasta taajamajunaan. 

Aikatauluja kun katsoo NSB:n sivuilta niin Norjassa erottuvat pitkän matkan kaukojunat Oslosta Bergeniin, Stavangriin ja Trondheimiin siten että niissä on toisenlaiset palvelut kuin keskipitkän matkan junissa  Oslosta läheisiin kaupunkeihin kuten Hamar, Lillehammer, Skien, Halden. Näissä ei ole  ravintolaa, vaan ainoastaan automaatti josta saa kahvia ja sämpylöitä.  Pitkänkin matkan junissakin ravintola on lähinnä kahvilatasoinen. Kuriositeettina vielä, en tiedä mien nykyisin on, mutta vielä 1990-luvulla Norjan junissa ei anniskeltu lainkaan alkoholijuomia.

Todennäköisesti se "intercity" -liiikenne joihin flirtejä aiotaan laittaa on Skien-Oslo-Lillehammer heiluriliikenne joka nytkin ajetaan moottorivaunujunilla. Pidemmillä reiteillä käytetään joko  Signatur-junia joissa on korinkallistusmekanismi kuten pendolinossa tai veturivetoisia (mm EL18 -sarja joka on samanlainen  kun VR:n Sr2) perinteisistä pikajunavaunuista koostuvia junia. Kaksikerrosvaunuja ei Norjassa ole eikä taida tulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Näissä ei ole  ravintolaa, vaan ainoastaan automaatti josta saa kahvia ja sämpylöitä.  Pitkänkin matkan junissakin ravintola on lähinnä kahvilatasoinen. Kuriositeettina vielä, en tiedä mien nykyisin on, mutta vielä 1990-luvulla Norjan junissa ei anniskeltu lainkaan alkoholijuomia.


Suomessakaan ei ole pelkästään kaksikerroksisista koostuvissa IC2:issa kuin kärrymyynti.





> Todennäköisesti se "intercity" -liiikenne joihin flirtejä aiotaan laittaa on Skien-Oslo-Lillehammer heiluriliikenne joka nytkin ajetaan moottorivaunujunilla.


Tiedot ovat vähän epämääräisiä. Stadlerin tiedotteen mukaan

"A further 24 five-part trains will be ordered from Stadler for medium-length routes throughout the whole of Southern Norway up to the area around Bergen."

Jossain muussa uutisjutussa sanottiin, että junia suunnitellaan pisimmillään kolmen tunnin mittaisille matkoille, jossain muualla puhuttiin Oslo-Bergen ja Oslo-Trondheim -reiteistä. Ulkomaisilla foorumeilla norjalaiset itse vaikuttavat aika skeptisiltä pitkän matkan Flirtin sisustuksen suhteen, mutta siitä ei ole vielä taidettu nähdä kunnollista kuvaa tai suunnitelmaa.




> Nyt niitä on jäljellä vajaat 300... taitaa olla vuosia vanhaa tietoa wikipediassa.


Siellä oli listattu eri vaunusarjat ja monesta oli sanottu vaan, että "osa romutettu". Tuo 500 oli meikäläisen pikainen ynnäys epämääräisistä tiedoista. Varmaan se sivu on vanhakin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomessakaan ei ole pelkästään kaksikerroksisista koostuvissa IC2:issa kuin kärrymyynti.


Kärrymyynti on kuitenkin ennemmän kuin pelkkä automaatti. 

Ilmeisesti matkustajilta saatujen palautteiden perusteella VR aikoo tosissaan varustaa jotkut 2-kerros IC-junat kunnon ravintloilla koska VR:n johto on ilmoittanut että uusien tilattavien 2-kerrosvaunujen joukossa on myös sellaisia joissa on ravintolaosasto. 




> "A further 24 five-part trains will be ordered from Stadler for medium-length routes throughout the whole of Southern Norway up to the area around Bergen."
> 
> Jossain muussa uutisjutussa sanottiin, että junia suunnitellaan pisimmillään kolmen tunnin mittaisille matkoille, jossain muualla puhuttiin Oslo-Bergen ja Oslo-Trondheim -reiteistä. Ulkomaisilla foorumeilla norjalaiset itse vaikuttavat aika skeptisiltä pitkän matkan Flirtin sisustuksen suhteen, mutta siitä ei ole vielä taidettu nähdä kunnollista kuvaa tai suunnitelmaa.


Tietysti ne rataosat joilla junia ehkä tullaan ajamaan ovat pääradat Oslosta Bergeeniin, Trondheimiin jne koska ne ovat käytännössä ainoat merkittävät radat Oslosta pois. Se on eri juttu minkätyyppisille junavuoroile ne asetetaan, 7 tuntia kestävälle Oslo-Bergen pikajunaan vai 2 tunnnin Oslo-Lillehammer junaan, vai jotain siltä väliltä?

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Olihan luvut Wikipediassa, en vaan nolouttani meinnannut löytää.
> 
> Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja on 54 kpl ja ravintoloita 12, ja lisäksi kolme kappaletta sinisestä ravintolasta rempattua ja punaiseksi maalattua.


Nämäkin Wikipedian tiedot heittävät hiukan. Punavalkoisiksi maalattuja Rk-vaunuja on 11 kpl, joista yksi (27819) lienee Sibeliuksen ravintolan varavaunu eli 10 kpl on käytettävissä. Edelleen kaksi näistä näyttää olevan Kemijärven yöjunaparissa 265/274.

Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja on 18 (Expt) + 12 (Rx) + 44 (Ex) = 74 kappaletta. Lisäksi kuusi Ex-vaunua on muutettu Sibeliuksen käyttöön. Eli 80 vaunua on yhteensä rakennettu. Saa nähdä, palaavatko Exy-vaunut IC-käyttöön, kun Allegrot aloittavat.

----------


## ZoomZoom

> Nämäkin Wikipedian tiedot heittävät hiukan. Punavalkoisiksi maalattuja Rk-vaunuja on 11 kpl, joista yksi (27819) lienee Sibeliuksen ravintolan varavaunu eli 10 kpl on käytettävissä. Edelleen kaksi näistä näyttää olevan Kemijärven yöjunaparissa 265/274.


Aamuisin tällainen punainen RK kulkee aina IC 83:ssa Helsingistä Tampereen kautta Pieksämäkeen. On ollut jo useamman vuoden. Paluujunasta ei ole tietoa. IC 57:ssa Vaasaan oli 23.4. myös tällainen. Sen junan vakikäyttäjä en ole, joten jatkuvuudesta ei ole tietoa.

----------


## TEP70

> Aamuisin tällainen punainen RK kulkee aina IC 83:ssa Helsingistä Tampereen kautta Pieksämäkeen. On ollut jo useamman vuoden. Paluujunasta ei ole tietoa.


Sehän on todettavissa vaikka taskuaikataulusta: IC 83 -> IC 922 Turkuun -> IC 927 Kuopioon, edelleen IC 68 takaisin Helsinkiin.

----------


## Assamies

Tämänpäiväinen HS-uutisointi:
VR on päättänyt tilata 40kpl 2-kerrosvaunuja Transtech:lta IC-juniin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

VR valmistelee veturien jättitilausta, kertoo Tekniikka ja talous. Vetureita saatetaan hankkia jopa 200 kappaletta - sekä dieseleitä että sähkövetureita.

----------


## JE

Jos tuohon lukumäärään on sisällytetty kaikki Sr1-, Dv12- ja Dr14-sarjojen tilalle tuleva kalusto, määrä on vähäinen, vaikkakin hyvin mahdollisesti realistinen.

Hiukan Sr1-sarjaa suuremmalla vetovoimalla varustettuja sähkövetureita hankittaessa kokonaismäärän voi jättää jonkin verran Sr1-sarjaa pienemmäksi, jos kahden Sr1-veturin nipun voi olettaa korvautuvan yhdellä Sr3-veturilla. Tällöinkin on tosin muistettava, että sähköistys laajenee lähivuosina joka tapauksessa Vaasaan ja Kemijärvelle, ja hyvin mahdollisesti muuallekin.

Sata dieselveturia puolestaan on enemmän kuin riittävästi, jos voimallisimmin saneeratun 25-sarjan Dv12-vetureiden ei vielä arvioida olevan poistoiässä. Tämä tosin edellyttää myös uudelta dieselveturityypiltä selkeästi parempaa tehoa kuin Dv12-sarjalta, jotta kahden Dv12-veturin muodostama nippu on aina tai useimmiten korvattavissa yhdellä veturilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VR valmistelee veturien jättitilausta, kertoo Tekniikka ja talous. Vetureita saatetaan hankkia jopa 200 kappaletta - sekä dieseleitä että sähkövetureita.


Valinnanvaraa tuntuu ainakin olevan, sen näki syksyn Innotrans-messuilla. Eikä raideleveydellä ja jännitteillä ole väliksi. Teollisuus suunnittelee vetruit yleisille markkinoille eli konstruktio on valmis kaikille raideleveyksille ja sähköjärjestelmille. Esimerkiksi Siemens oli valmistanut ja tuonut näytteille Vectron-veturistaan 5 prototyyppiä, joista yksi oli dieselversio. Kaikkia saa ostaa raideleveyksille 14351676 mm. En ihmettelisi jos numero 91 80 6193 902-4, Werner von Siemens piipahtaisi esittelyajossa Suomessakin.

Mielenkiintoisia näyttelyesineitä olivat myös kaksi peruskorjattua dieselveturia. Vanhaan runkoon on laitettu uudet moottorit ja sähkötekniikka sekä nykyaikainen kori ohjaamoineen. Nykyiset normit täyttyvät, joten voi sen näinkin tehdä, jos vanhan rungon muut ominaisuudet ja hankauspaino ovat riittävät.

Tämän päivän HS:n jutun viittaukset pakko-ostoihin Neuvostoliitosta olivat minusta onnettomia. Luulisi toimittajan jo nähneen viime vuosien kalustohankinnoista, että nykyään Suomessakin kauppaa käydään oikeasti. Toisaalta loppujen lopuksi Sr1 ei liene ollut kovinkaan huono veturi, vaikka vähemmän vaativat osat tulivatkin Neuvostoliitosta ja Tsekkoslovakiasta.

Antero

----------


## JE

Kyllä, viittaus "venäläisperinteen" katkeamiseen on lähinnä naurettava, kun koko Sr2-sarja on kuitenkin hankittu Sveitsistä. Kyllähän sekin on mahdollista, että Suomeen jossain vaiheessa päätyy lisääkin venäläistä vetokalustoa käyttöön, mutta on vaikea nähdä, millä perusteilla niin voisi käydä nyt. Siemens ja Bombardier ja dieselvetureiden osalta myös Vossloh hallitsevat Euroopan talousalueen veturimarkkinoita, mainitusta kolmikosta löytyvät melko todennäköisesti myös VR:n uusien vetureiden valmistajat.

Kiintoisin anti tuossa Hesarin kirjoituksessa (linkki alla) on esiintuotu näkemys siitä, että kyse ei ole vain korvausinvestoinnista, vaan vetureiden kokonaismäärä kasvaa. Jos hankintamäärät ovat 100+100 ja sekä sähkö- että dieselvetureiden tarvittavan määrän odotetaan kasvavan, esimerkiksi Sr1-sarjaa ei voida korvata uudishankinnalla kokonaan.

http://www.hs.fi/talous/artikkeli/VR.../1135260563102

----------


## hmikko

> Kyllähän sekin on mahdollista, että Suomeen jossain vaiheessa päätyy lisääkin venäläistä vetokalustoa käyttöön, mutta on vaikea nähdä, millä perusteilla niin voisi käydä nyt.


Sinänsä hieman surkeaa, että näin on. Viime aikoina mediassa on kommentoitu useamman kerran Venäjän talouden kehittymättömyyttä, kun takavuosina valtiojohto vaikutti olevan tyytyväinen keräämään korkean öljyn hinnan tuomat voitot ja jättämään laajemman kehittämisen sikseen. Maalla on jättimäinen raidejärjestelmä, jolla oli aivan keskeinen osuus neuvostoaikakaudella, ja insinööriosaamistakin pitäisi olla avaruusohjelmia myöden, mutta länsimaille kelpaavia vetureita ei taideta Venäjällä silti tehdä.

----------


## JE

Venäjän uusimmat sähköveturityypithän ovat itse asiassa hyvinkin moderneja. Venäläiset sähköveturit on kuitenkin useimmiten mitoitettu tavaraliikenteen tarpeisiin. Huippunopeus on siten tyypillisesti pienempi kuin Suomessa käytettävältä yleisveturilta vaadittaisiin, akselipaino puolestaan saattaa olla esimerkiksi 25 t, mikä on liikaa valtaosalle Suomen rataverkosta.

Lisäksi paikallinen edullinen palkkataso (ja siten edullisemmat vetureiden ylläpitokustannukset) ovat tarkoittaneet, että Venäjän markkinoilla vetureilta edellytetään ensi sijassa edullista hankintahintaa, kun Euroopan talousalueella alhaisilla ylläpitokustannuksilla on keskeisempi rooli.

Koska venäläinen veturiosaaminen keskittyy nimenomaan raskaan tavaraliikenteen vetureihin, vetureiden hankkiminen itänaapurista johonkin suurta vetovoimaa ennemmin kuin suuria nopeuksia edellyttävään erityistehtävään (esimerkiksi malmiliikenne) on huomattavasti todennäköisempää kuin niiden hankinta yleisvetureiksi.

----------


## risukasa

> Koska venäläinen veturiosaaminen keskittyy nimenomaan raskaan tavaraliikenteen vetureihin, vetureiden hankkiminen itänaapurista johonkin suurta vetovoimaa ennemmin kuin suuria nopeuksia edellyttävään erityistehtävään (esimerkiksi malmiliikenne) on huomattavasti todennäköisempää kuin niiden hankinta yleisvetureiksi.


Tosin keskieurooppalaisissa tavaravetureissakin on parempi vetovoima-pituussuhde, eli vähemmän tarvetta varikkotilalle ja vähemmän akseleita huollettavana.

----------


## JE

Näin on. Jos vetoa pitäisi lyödä, sijoittaisin Kolarin malmiliikenteen vetokaluston osalta rahani ennemmin Iore-veturin kehitelmään kuin mihinkään venäläiseen. Loppujen lopuksi, Iore-veturin tilaaminen käytännössä mittatilaustyönä oli ruotsalaisten näkökulmasta perustellumpaa kuin venäläisiin ratkaisuihin keskittyminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi paikallinen edullinen palkkataso (ja siten edullisemmat vetureiden ylläpitokustannukset) ovat tarkoittaneet, että Venäjän markkinoilla vetureilta edellytetään ensi sijassa edullista hankintahintaa, kun Euroopan talousalueella alhaisilla ylläpitokustannuksilla on keskeisempi rooli.


Tämä on aivan olennainen asia. Höyryveturi oli halpa niin kauan kun ihmistyövoima oli halpaa. Teollistuva yhteiskunta kehittyy jatkuvasti siihen suuntaan, että ihmistyö tulee kalliimmaksi suhteessa muihin hyödykkeisiin. Mutta myyjän on ymmärrettävä asiakkaan tarpeet ja siksi teollisen ja talouden kehityksen eri vaiheissa olevissa maissa on erilaiset markkinat.

Mutta Innotransin kokemuksella sanoisin, että Euroopan entiset sosialistimaat näyttävät omaksuvan länsieurooppalaiset käytännöt varsin hyvin. Päälle päin tekniset ratkaisut ja valmistuksen laatu eivät näytä poikkeavan siitä, mitä länsimaiset valmistajat esittelivät. Kaupallisesta kumppanuudesta on vaikea sanoa ilman kokemusta, mutta ei välttämättä ole helppoa suuren länsimaisenkaan konsernin kanssa.

Lisäksi voi todeta, että länsieurooppalainen teollisuus on mennyt pitkälle itään siten, että monet entiset itäblokin tehtaat ovat nykyään länsikonsernien osia. Siten entiseen itään on viety läntinen osaaminen, joka on hyödyksi paikallisille yrityksille. Ja toisaalta, lännen suurkonsernilta ostettu tuote voikin tosiasiassa tulla entisestä itäblokista.

Antero

----------


## TEP70

> Tämän päivän HS:n jutun viittaukset pakko-ostoihin Neuvostoliitosta olivat minusta onnettomia. Luulisi toimittajan jo nähneen viime vuosien kalustohankinnoista, että nykyään Suomessakin kauppaa käydään oikeasti.


Aika erikoinen on tuon verkkoversionkin kuvateksti Sr2:n kuvan yhteydessä: "Veturityyppiä on jo vuosia yritetty saada kuntoon, mutta suomalainen rata ja ilmasto ovat olleet haastavia veturityypille". Tuostahan saa kuvan, että Sr2-veturit eivät toimisi ja olisivat kerta kaikkiaan kelvottomia hankintoja. Totuushan lienee nyt kuitenkin se, että ne ovat olleet erittäin luotettavia ja pidettyjä työkaluja ja ainoat ongelmat ovat liittyneet yrityksiin nostaa nopeus yli 160 km/h.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Näin on. Jos vetoa pitäisi lyödä, sijoittaisin Kolarin malmiliikenteen vetokaluston osalta rahani ennemmin Iore-veturin kehitelmään kuin mihinkään venäläiseen. Loppujen lopuksi, Iore-veturin tilaaminen käytännössä mittatilaustyönä oli ruotsalaisten näkökulmasta perustellumpaa kuin venäläisiin ratkaisuihin keskittyminen.


Eikö Iore alunperin myyty Venäjälle, mutta kun heillä ei ollut varaa maksaa sitä niin se myytiin Ruotsiin?

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

En ainakaan ole kuullut mistään tuollaisesta, mutta sehän ei silti tarkoita etteikö näin voisi olla.

----------

